# 🌹.(*´◡`*)🌹Sily's🌹.(*´◡`*)🌹



## Sily

I used to have a dedicated space for a blog here @ PerCafe, but I think .... well I can't find it. It had a post about greenstar programming.

I'll use this space instead.

Okay, I found it:









Greenstar Programming


I am writing this blog entry to answer these questions: ...How do you think Star Wars might suggest these things? Through the obvious ones like planetary destruction and the unstoppable empire with zombie/robot armies or is it something else that I missed? I always thought the Luke and Vader...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## Sily

Jesus.

Even Hunter S Thompson, was never this strung out.

Rehab. It's a good thing. Look into it. Before your heart explodes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522053389496029188


----------



## Sily

😁😃😄


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522045132991827974


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522534962926338049


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Link to Pfizer document dump:






Get Informed - ICAN - Informed Consent Action Network







www.icandecide.org






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521325815836803073


----------



## Sily

Can I still be an INFP if I tan my balls, on my yacht, in the middle of Lake Chaubunagungamaug, Massachusetts while singing the Lake Song by Ethel Merman?


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> Can I still be an INFP if I tan my balls, on my yacht, in the middle of Lake Chaubunagungamaug, Massachusetts while singing the Lake Song by Ethel Merman?


Did you notice that Chaubunagungamaug is a shortened version of Lake Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg?

A guy I knew in Connecticut told me there used to be a yellow school bus that took kids there and it had that long name across the entire side of the bus.

I drove to the Lake one time just to see the name on a sign and the only sign I saw said Lake Webster.


----------



## Sily

@UpClosePersonal 

I just read an article that said they made up a sign with the real long name and..... lol ..... misspelled it! They had to do a whole new sign.


----------



## Sily

The Maytag repair man is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO cool.

I have a new obsession, as of about 7 hours ago, when I saw his commercial.

I especially love when he acts like an agitating washing machine and "trots" in place.

His uniform is so clean and pressed. Beautiful!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456357813190594565

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393615771524386820


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Father Pellegrino Maria Ernetti



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronovisor


----------



## Sily

Wow. 😥

Vicky White is dead.

Shot herself in the head.

She sacrificed everything for Casey White.

So sad.


----------



## Sily

I just came out a 6 on the Truity enneagram test.

Lol.

I am sooooooooooooo lost.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I am a CP 6w7... last I tested yearss ago


----------



## Sily

* giggles *

He said "*tiny wiener*".


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524877730419965952


----------



## Sily

She was fantastic. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525174377507131393


----------



## tanstaafl28

Sily said:


> I used to have a dedicated space for a blog here @ PerCafe, but I think .... well I can't find it. It had a post about greenstar programming.
> 
> I'll use this space instead.
> 
> Okay, I found it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greenstar Programming
> 
> 
> I am writing this blog entry to answer these questions: ...How do you think Star Wars might suggest these things? Through the obvious ones like planetary destruction and the unstoppable empire with zombie/robot armies or is it something else that I missed? I always thought the Luke and Vader...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.personalitycafe.com


Wait, you saw Star Wars once back in the 70's? Are you aware there are now: 

11 movies
4 animated shows
2 live action series (with another one set to drop at the end of this month) 
And Holiday Special, spanning 5 decades?

* *




Don't get me started on all the books, video games, and various other merch.


----------



## Sily

You know what the best thing about Star Wars is .... it's when Sheldon Cooper drives to Skywalker ranch and tries to get through the locked gate, to talk to George Lucas.


----------



## Sily

I'm going to post about Ruth Langmore of Ozark. I'm going to post a scene inside the spoiler tags. Beware -- if you go inside -- as it is from the final episode of the series. You know, spoilers.


* *





Here's my question to anyone or NO ONE out there:

Someone is pointing a gun at you. You will be dead in 30 seconds.

*What are your last words?

What are going to be your final words, on this earth?*

Do you go out like a boss, like Ruth did? Confident. Unapologetic. Unshakable. Honest. Brave. Angry. Assertive. Upfront. Gangster.

I truly believe Ruth was one of THE BEST female characters in the history of television.

Here is her final scene:

"I'm not sorry. Your son was a murdering bitch. And now I know where he got it from. _Well, are you going to fucking do this shit, or what?!"_


----------



## Sily

Best one hit wonders *EVER* (part 2):


* *


----------



## Sily

Hmm...if you say so. 🤔


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Meet Ryker.

A dog in training.

A good boy just loaded with Fi (does what he wants to do).






Update: Overeager Service Dog Ryker Has Come A Long Way Since His Hilarious Training Test Video


----------



## Sily

WHITE HAIR!
You're unique, kinda mysterious, clever, and a reliable person. A white or grey hair would suit perfectly with your personality. Give it a try!

Playbuzz quiz link 10 Questions Will Reveal What Color to Dye Your Hair


----------



## Sily

Well, that's settled.

I'm a friggin' genius.

*You're a genius Your IQ range is 154-165.*








You passed a complicated mixed knowledge test that 99% of the population fails. Your score indicates an IQ range of 154-165. You have the traits of highly intelligent and creative people. You spend time reflecting on things, you curse a lot, and you have frequent mood swings. Share the test to challenge everyone you know.

Link to funpersonalityquizzes.net :: General Knowledge Quiz. Only People with an IQ Score of 154-165 Passed It


----------



## Sily

*Your greatest strength is....Your perseverance!*








Perseverance is such an underrated quality! Not only do you commit to things, but you see them through, and that is a rare thing indeed! You have a steady mind and temperament, your'e okay juggling multiple projects at once because you know they'll eventually get done. What an asset to have!

Link: This Numerology Test Can Determine Your Greatest Strength


----------



## Sily

*Husky: Gentle and Dignified*








You got the Husky! Gentle and dignified, you are a dog that prefers an equal partnership between you and your human. You are fiercely independent, to the point where you may run away for days or weeks at a time, but will always come home to those you call family. Radically playful, you cannot help but run in the fields, jump in the water, and finding new friends. Your fierce eyes give you a character all your own, making you one of the most distinctive breeds out there!









What Is Your Dog Personality? - The best test


All living beings have features and attributes that set us apart from each other, however, the typical phrase about dogs resembling their owners is somethi...




funpersonalityquizzes.net


----------



## Sily

*You have an absolutely exquisite memory!*








Your test results indicate that you have an exceptional memory. You have photographic memory skills where you take mental images of experiences and information, store it in your brain and can access it very easily at a later time. Your mind is very sharp and you never forget where you put things or what someone said to you, whether it was 10 minutes ago or 10 years ago. Because of your strong memory skills, you also have an affinity for music, languages and academics. It's important to care of your body and well-being in general since fatigue, stress and poor health can lead to more serious causes of forgetfulness later in life, and you definitely don't want to lose your almost perfect memory power!









The Most Accurate Scientific Memory Test


An oversight when shopping groceries, a name that doesn’t seem to come out, a little lapse trying to remember your friend’s age... is it a memory probl...




funpersonalityquizzes.net


----------



## Sily

From Matthew McConaughey:

1. What is it that we truly value?

2. How do we repair the problem?

3. What small sacrifices can we individually take today, to preserve a healthier and safer nation, state and neighborhood tomorrow?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529321695110213632


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529463853011963904


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

*Space debris.* 

Fun!









The Tau Herculid Meteor Shower — Possible Outburst


May 25, 2022: In late 1995, Comet 73P/Schwassmann-Wachmann 3 exploded. Almost 30 years later, some of the debris might hit Earth. Above: NASA images of Comet 73P still crumbling years after its ini…




spaceweatherarchive.com





Multiple forecasters agree that a meteor shower could erupt on May 31, 2022, when Earth runs into one or more debris streams from Comet 73P. The display could be as intense as a meteor storm (1000 or more meteors per hour) or as weak as nothing at all. No one knows _how much_ debris is inside the approaching streams, so meteor rates are hard to estimate.


----------



## Sily

Hey!

Get a haircut and get a real job!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sily said:


>


 TobyMac


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sorry for blowing up your thread... He has so many great songs


----------



## Sily

@ENIGMA2019

Thanks so much, but I just pick the songs up on the radio. The George Thorogood song husband heard @ his physical therapy office, today. He came home talking about it and we looked it up on YouTube. He wants to practice it for Saturday night karaoke. He goes to physical therapy because his legs are having a hard time w/stairs.

I might be wrong about this but you and @CountZero seem to really, really love music and be "professors" or scholars here. That is my impression at PerCafe. You guys are probably famous musicians. 

I don't mind you posting at all. I appreciate it!


----------



## Sily

Uvalde, Texas.

The response.

Starting to stink, like 20 durian fruit, on the floor of a bathroom.

Someone - lawyers/press - needs to lean in hard.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529891557817589761


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sily said:


> @ENIGMA2019
> 
> Thanks so much, but I just pick the songs up on the radio. The George Thorogood song husband heard @ his physical therapy office, today. He came home talking about it and we looked it up on YouTube. He wants to practice it for Saturday night karaoke. He goes to physical therapy because his legs are having a hard time w/stairs.
> 
> I might be wrong about this but you and @CountZero seem to really, really love music and be "professors" or scholars here. That is my impression at PerCafe. You guys are probably famous musicians.
> 
> I don't mind you posting at all. I appreciate it!


TobyMac is a good one to focus on therapy imo. When my childhood neighbor was paralyzed I gave him a Jeremy Camp album. Carried Me The Worship Project 





I appreciate the compliment but, I am just a connoisseur. I can not speak for others.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Love this song too





Kutless is great.
Softer one


----------



## Sily

Why are most mass murder shooters male?

Why do they decide that turning the gun on others, instead of themselves, is the way to go. Is there some goal in their mind of each human means more points?

Is there a blurring of reality and fantasy?

So, I’m going to research this, find an answer, and post a psychological profile of a shooter. They can’t ALL be activated sleeper agents.


----------



## CountZero

Sily said:


> You guys are probably famous musicians.


LOL, hardly. Technically I can read sheet music and play the piano/keyboard, but it's been many a moon since I tried. I mostly just listen to a _lot_ of music. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Sily

Mark Tremonti.

Who is he?

He is Frank Sinatra reincarnated.


----------



## Sily

What stupid, way too long nails, Billie Eilish has. Someone needs to clip them. Freak.

I was eating a cornbread donut (dunkin' donuts) for the second time, in my life today -- and the thought came to me "... this is going to become a problem... a definite problem...".

In a Sherman Klump/Nutty Professor way.

Another addiction added to the list.


----------



## Sily

J.K. Simmons never misses a beat. 

Never stumbles. 

Just a strong, unbeatable actor.

One of the best.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

I like her.

Very much.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Testing a TikTok link.





__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




www.tiktok.com


----------



## Sily

TikTok link sucks.

Great.

I can post NOTHING from TikTok.

Because it looks like crap.

Must look as good as Twitter links do. 

*Question*: Your sex life is now called the last thing you watched. What's its title?

*Answer*: Two And A Half Men.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

I can't stop looking.

He's just so _*darn weird*_.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531038815363670017


----------



## Sily

Peach tree dish?


----------



## Sily

I might have a tiny, teensy-weensy crush on Elon Musk.

Ever since he started fooling around with Twitter, I've been reading some of his tweets.

I am enjoying his insanity, and his poop emojis.

Who does that? Sends a poop emoji to the head of another company.

It's like he doesn't care about anything...... or anyone. The Chaos Master.

I hope he writes his own Tweets, and isn't paying staff to write for him.


----------



## Sily

Songs for tonight:


* *


----------



## Sily

More for tonight:


* *


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Although, I did see 444 several times recently. What do you think of these things?
What Does 444 Mean? The Meanings of Angel Number 444

Hawks too...
https://www.spiritanimal.info/hawk-spirit-animal/


----------



## Sily

I'm posting the lyrics if anyone wants to sing along.


*Only God Can Judge Me*


2Pac
Only God can judge me, is that right?
(Only God can judge me now)
(Only God baby)
Nobody else, nobody else
All you other motherfuckers get out my business
(Only God can judge me now)
Perhaps I was blind to the facts, stabbed in the back
I couldn't trust my own homies just a bunch a dirty rats
Will I, succeed, paranoid from the weed
And hocus pocus try to focus but I can't see
And in my mind I'ma blind man doin' time
Look to my future 'cause my past, is all behind me
Is it a crime, to fight, for what is mine?
Everybody's dyin' tell me what's the use of tryin'
I've been trapped since birth, cautious, 'cause I'm cursed
And fantasies of my family, in a hearse
And they say it's the white man I should fear
But, it's my own kind doin' all the killin' here
I can't lie, ain't no love for the other side
Jealousy inside, make 'em wish I died
Oh my Lord, tell me what I'm livin' for
Everybody's droppin' got me knockin' on heaven's door
And all my memories, of seein' brothers bleed
And everybody grieves, but still nobody sees
Recollect your thoughts don't get caught up in the mix
'Cause the media is full of dirty tricks
Only God can judge me
(Only God can judge me, only God)
That's right baby, yeah baby
Only God can judge me
Only God can judge me
(Only God can judge me, only God)
Only God can judge me
And only God can
(Only God can judge me, only God)
Only God can judge me
(Only God can judge me, only God)
Only God can judge me
(Only God can judge me now)
Flatline
I hear the doctor standing over me screamin' I can make it
Got a body full of bullet holes layin' here naked
Still I, can't breathe, somethings evil in my IV
'Cause every time I breathe, I think they killin' me
I'm having nightmares, homicidal fantasies
I wake up stranglin', danglin' my bed sheets
I call the nurse 'cause it hurts, to reminisce
How did it come to this? I wish they didn't miss
Somebody help me, tell me where to go from here
'Cause even thugs cry, but do the Lord care?
Try to remember, but it hurts
I'm walkin' through the cemetery talkin' to the dirt
I'd rather die like a man, than live like a coward
There's a ghetto up in Heaven and it's ours, Black Power
Is what we scream as we dream in a paranoid state
And our fate, is a lifetime I hate
Dear mama, can you save me? And fuck peace
'Cause the streets got our babies, we gotta eat
No more hesitation each and every black male's trapped
And they wonder why we suicidal runnin' 'round strapped
Mista, Police, please try to see that it's
A million motherfuckers stressin' just like me
Only God can judge me
(Only God can judge me, only God)
Only God can judge me
(Only God can judge me, only God)
Only God can judge me
(Only God can judge me, only God)
Only God can judge me
Only God can judge me now
(Only God can judge me, only God)
Only God can judge me
Only God can judge me now
That which does not kill me can only make me stronger
(That's for real)
And I don't see why everybody feel as though
That they gotta tell me how to live my life
(You know?)
Let me live baby, let me live
Pac I feel ya, keep servin' it on the reala
For instance say a playa hatin' mark is out to kill ya
Would you be wrong, for buckin' a ***** to the pavement?
He gon' get me first, if I don't get him fool start prayin'
Ain't no such thing as self-defense in the court of law
So judge us when we get to where
We're goin' wearin' a cross, that's real
Got him, lurked him, crept the fuck up on him
Sold a half a million tapes now everybody want him
After talkin' behind my back like a bitch would
Tellin' them ******, "You can fade him", punk I wish you would
It be them same motherfuckers in
Your face that'll rush up in your place
To get your safe, knowin' you on that paper chase
Grass, glass, big screen and leather couch
My new shit is so fetti already sold a key of ounce
Bitch, remember Tupac and 4-Tay
Them same two brothers dodgin' bullets representin' the Bay
Pac when you was locked down, that's when I'll be around
Start climbing up the charts, so sick, but they tried to clown
That's why they ride the bandwagon still be draggin' sellin' lies
Don't think I don't see you haters, I know you all in disguise
Guess you figure you know me 'cause I'm a thug
That love to hit the late night club, drink then buzz
Been livin' lavish like a player all day
Now I'm 'bout to floss 'em off, player shit with 4-Tay
Only God can judge me
(Only God can judge me, only God)
Only God can judge me
(Only God can judge me, only God)
That's real
Only God can judge me
(Only God can judge me now)
Only God can judge me
(Only God can judge me, only God)
Only God can judge me
(Only God can judge me, only God)
Only God can judge me
(Only God can judge me now)
Only God man
That right?
That's real
(Only God can judge me now)
Fuck everybody else, yaknowhatI'msayin'?
(Only God can judge me now)
Man, look here man
My only fear of death is comin' back to this bitch reincarnated
(Only God can judge me now)
That's for the homey mental
We up out
(Only God can judge me now)
Only God can judge me now
Only God can judge me now
Only God can judge me now
Songwriters: Shakur Tupac Amaru, Forte Anthony, Rasheed Douglas B, Fretty Harold A.


----------



## Sily

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Although, I did see 444 several times recently. What do you think of these things?
> What Does 444 Mean? The Meanings of Angel Number 444
> ...


I think it is interesting. 

I've stopped seeing numbers on clocks (11:11, 3:33, 5:55), but did a lot when I was younger.

The great mathematician of Egypt, Pythagoras, endorsed the fact that “*numbers rule the universe*” concerning the importance of numerals. In ancient times, knowledge of numerology was known to Hindus, Greeks, Egyptians, and Chinese.

*Numerology*

Chaldean Numerology
The numerical value of *only god can judge me *in Chaldean Numerology is: *4*
Pythagorean Numerology
The numerical value of *only god can judge me *in Pythagorean Numerology is: *4*


Sissa Abu Dahou:
It is considered wrong that I dressed as a man but no one can judge. Not you or anyone else. *Only God can judge me*.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Not just clocks... Mine were not just clocks by an means.

Nice...I did not see the correlation. Thanks! Only to 91:11 recently, while going through some stuff.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

o


Sily said:


> I'm posting the lyrics if anyone wants to sing along.
> 
> 
> *Only God Can Judge Me*
> 
> 
> 2Pac
> Only God can judge me, is that right?
> (Only God can judge me now)
> (Only God baby)
> Nobody else, nobody else
> All you other motherfuckers get out my business
> (Only God can judge me now)
> Perhaps I was blind to the facts, stabbed in the back
> I couldn't trust my own homies just a bunch a dirty rats
> Will I, succeed, paranoid from the weed
> And hocus pocus try to focus but I can't see
> And in my mind I'ma blind man doin' time
> Look to my future 'cause my past, is all behind me
> Is it a crime, to fight, for what is mine?
> Everybody's dyin' tell me what's the use of tryin'
> I've been trapped since birth, cautious, 'cause I'm cursed
> And fantasies of my family, in a hearse
> And they say it's the white man I should fear
> But, it's my own kind doin' all the killin' here
> I can't lie, ain't no love for the other side
> Jealousy inside, make 'em wish I died
> Oh my Lord, tell me what I'm livin' for
> Everybody's droppin' got me knockin' on heaven's door
> And all my memories, of seein' brothers bleed
> And everybody grieves, but still nobody sees
> Recollect your thoughts don't get caught up in the mix
> 'Cause the media is full of dirty tricks
> Only God can judge me
> (Only God can judge me, only God)
> That's right baby, yeah baby
> Only God can judge me
> Only God can judge me
> (Only God can judge me, only God)
> Only God can judge me
> And only God can
> (Only God can judge me, only God)
> Only God can judge me
> (Only God can judge me, only God)
> Only God can judge me
> (Only God can judge me now)
> Flatline
> I hear the doctor standing over me screamin' I can make it
> Got a body full of bullet holes layin' here naked
> Still I, can't breathe, somethings evil in my IV
> 'Cause every time I breathe, I think they killin' me
> I'm having nightmares, homicidal fantasies
> I wake up stranglin', danglin' my bed sheets
> I call the nurse 'cause it hurts, to reminisce
> How did it come to this? I wish they didn't miss
> Somebody help me, tell me where to go from here
> 'Cause even thugs cry, but do the Lord care?
> Try to remember, but it hurts
> I'm walkin' through the cemetery talkin' to the dirt
> I'd rather die like a man, than live like a coward
> There's a ghetto up in Heaven and it's ours, Black Power
> Is what we scream as we dream in a paranoid state
> And our fate, is a lifetime I hate
> Dear mama, can you save me? And fuck peace
> 'Cause the streets got our babies, we gotta eat
> No more hesitation each and every black male's trapped
> And they wonder why we suicidal runnin' 'round strapped
> Mista, Police, please try to see that it's
> A million motherfuckers stressin' just like me
> Only God can judge me
> (Only God can judge me, only God)
> Only God can judge me
> (Only God can judge me, only God)
> Only God can judge me
> (Only God can judge me, only God)
> Only God can judge me
> Only God can judge me now
> (Only God can judge me, only God)
> Only God can judge me
> Only God can judge me now
> That which does not kill me can only make me stronger
> (That's for real)
> And I don't see why everybody feel as though
> That they gotta tell me how to live my life
> (You know?)
> Let me live baby, let me live
> Pac I feel ya, keep servin' it on the reala
> For instance say a playa hatin' mark is out to kill ya
> Would you be wrong, for buckin' a *** to the pavement?
> He gon' get me first, if I don't get him fool start prayin'
> Ain't no such thing as self-defense in the court of law
> So judge us when we get to where
> We're goin' wearin' a cross, that's real
> Got him, lurked him, crept the fuck up on him
> Sold a half a million tapes now everybody want him
> After talkin' behind my back like a bitch would
> Tellin' them ****, "You can fade him", punk I wish you would
> It be them same motherfuckers in
> Your face that'll rush up in your place
> To get your safe, knowin' you on that paper chase
> Grass, glass, big screen and leather couch
> My new shit is so fetti already sold a key of ounce
> Bitch, remember Tupac and 4-Tay
> Them same two brothers dodgin' bullets representin' the Bay
> Pac when you was locked down, that's when I'll be around
> Start climbing up the charts, so sick, but they tried to clown
> That's why they ride the bandwagon still be draggin' sellin' lies
> Don't think I don't see you haters, I know you all in disguise
> Guess you figure you know me 'cause I'm a thug
> That love to hit the late night club, drink then buzz
> Been livin' lavish like a player all day
> Now I'm 'bout to floss 'em off, player shit with 4-Tay
> Only God can judge me
> (Only God can judge me, only God)
> Only God can judge me
> (Only God can judge me, only God)
> That's real
> Only God can judge me
> (Only God can judge me now)
> Only God can judge me
> (Only God can judge me, only God)
> Only God can judge me
> (Only God can judge me, only God)
> Only God can judge me
> (Only God can judge me now)
> Only God man
> That right?
> That's real
> (Only God can judge me now)
> Fuck everybody else, yaknowhatI'msayin'?
> (Only God can judge me now)
> Man, look here man
> My only fear of death is comin' back to this bitch reincarnated
> (Only God can judge me now)
> That's for the homey mental
> We up out
> (Only God can judge me now)
> Only God can judge me now
> Only God can judge me now
> Only God can judge me now
> Songwriters: Shakur Tupac Amaru, Forte Anthony, Rasheed Douglas B, Fretty Harold A.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Sily

ENIGMA2019 said:


> ...91:11...


911 is very bad for me. 

I have tied in my brain that "disaster" is imminent when I see 911.

* runs to fridge, gets garlic, throws cloves on floor and around home *

Bad spirits @ 911 ! ! !


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Sily

I'm betting this guy flunked History & Geography.


----------



## Sily

Everglades, Florida. Glowing crocodile eyes.










(got from reddit)


----------



## Sily

Damn right Elon. Now don't ruin the fun little party.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538201177824931848


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538470716676399104


----------



## Sily

This clears up everything, and I agree good Sir!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530930924833021952


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

A feather star:


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Ugly is not beautiful.
Beautiful is beautiful.
F * * * * * * _hell_.
Stop it. Just stop it w/that "ugly is beautiful" _crap_.


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538191921516097537


----------



## Sily

For now, not safe to visit America.

The guns have taken over.

Can't go one day without a shooting.

Stay away or you might end up dead on your holiday.


----------



## Sily

“Religion is excellent stuff for keeping common people quiet. Religion is what keeps the poor from murdering the rich.”

Napoleon


----------



## Sily

So much freakin' fun. Looks like they are both having a ball.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539044889031282691


----------



## Sily

Well, that's a first.

Photo credit: NASA


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

NSFW. Bad words.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

LOL. Too funny not to post. I wish there was sound.


Bodily injury to the head with a ball.
Missed 1st base altogether.
Bat to leg.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539762344787681280


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539969052520480771


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Friday, June 24, 2022

Friday -- 0*6* + 2+4=*6* + 2+2+2=*6*

Friday -- 666


----------



## Sily

My avatar is too small. I can't enjoy the colors.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

God dammit. 

They did it. 

On a Friday. 

And on a 666 day.

I got chills.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540338221367918593


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540339085230968834


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540365684927918080


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540345759920447488


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540394901979922435


----------



## Sily

__





Dick's Sporting Goods stock soars, after CEO says help will be provided for those needing to travel for legal abortions






www.msn.com









__





Disney says it will cover employee travel costs for abortions






www.msn.com


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540419233477279745


----------



## Sily

From across the world: Labour & Co-op MP for Walthamstow. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540340969207365633


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540338119660150784


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Works for me! 😆


----------



## Sily

It's called fashion. Look it up.


----------



## Sily

PewDiePie rocks. 

Get out of his butthole Twitter.


----------



## Sily

I love Isabel Briggs Myers and MBTI, but through the years I wish the official folks had enforced copyright © infringement on all the systems that ripped it off.

I hate, absolutely hate that money has been made off her original system. Books, YouTube, websites that have taken her work and changed it.

MBTI is a dichotomy based system, not a function stack, and it is for the normal, non-psychiatric population. Once you start assigning illness to MBTI you are pissing all over the original intent.

Why MBTI, why didn’t you protect your original system? Copyright © MBTI, copyright ©. DON’T LET ANYONE USE YOUR 16 types. I know MBTI has made millions and is still going strong but how many millions have been made by the shysters? The rip-off systems?

Doesn’t seem fair to me Ms. Isabel Briggs Myers, you know. Why didn’t the shysters and imposters create their own way?

I accept no other than the original. That goes for Star Trek also. All the others were shite.


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540771900535713792


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540546880597368832


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540662994593452033


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Very good day. 💜💙❤💚💛


----------



## Sily

Priceless.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542525441587613698


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542871719110529024


----------



## Sily

Just something I heard from a conspiracy author decades ago: 

Even the Mob/mafia guys are afraid of the power of the Jesuits.

You think the corporations and banks run the world? 

You better think again.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Movie #1 of 31 for July 2022:

*Nine Days.*

I enjoyed it.

Walt Whitman @ the end, Song Of Myself, too good.


----------



## Sily

They make these songs so damn irresistible.


----------



## Sily

He's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack.

July 1st, 2022 9:39 pm.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543046762021228544


----------



## Sily

Movie #*2* of 31 for July 2022:

*STRAWBERRY MANSION*

Directed by Albert Birney, Kentucker Audley
United States, 2021
Adventure, Sci-Fi, Romance, Comedy,
91 minutes, English

*SYNOPSIS*
In 2035, James, a dream auditor working for an all-seeing surveillance state, takes a cosmic journey through the unconscious archive of Bella, a lifelong dreamer who remains resolutely analog. James falls in love with visions of Bella’s younger self, but the lovers’ paradise is soon threatened.
*OUR TAKE*
Joyfully reveling in the absurdity of dreams, this candy-colored take on a dystopian future from Albert Birney and Kentucker Audley is a mixed-media marvel with a big heart. The spacey score will transport you to a trippy slumberland where papier-mâché monsters roam and an impossible romance blooms!

*My take*: _This movie is nuts. _ That's it, that's my review.


----------



## Sily

Venus!


----------



## Sily

Birdees!


----------



## Sily

Movie #*3, 4, 5 *of 31 -- for July 2022:

3. *Award Winning* CGI 3D Animated Short Film "Le Gouffre" by Lightning Boy Studio | CGMeetup

4. The Gift
5. The Most Beautiful Thing (Short Film)

All 3 of these short films, were suggested as good, by @UpClosePersonal, in the What's The Best Movie You Have Seen In 2022. All 3 are good & touching, and I enjoyed them. I'm including them in my July movie list.


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543532276541231105


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

That's not normal.

I like normal.


----------



## Sily

Beautiful blue rare lobster.


----------



## Sily

So...... I'll wash my hair tomorrow but I have all these tiny white balls in my hair. I can't figure out where they came from. Like sand but white balls. It's like my head was sprinkled with nonpareils.

To the broad brush painters out there, jmho, but, it might serve you better (less arguing on the internet) if you leave groups alone and only speak to what you know and understand -- yourself.


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543873353051738115


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543942712717721600


----------



## Sily

That guy is going to jail.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543674588953018368


----------



## Sily

Enjoy general population, because they are going to rough you up bad.

You will receive no protection in prison.

You should have killed yourself when you had the chance.

Illinois has NO death penalty.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544471145390358528


----------



## Sily

What in the hecky Becky feck is going on the the UK?

Hmm?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544810671191228416


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544799092647219200


----------



## Sily

RRR? What?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544724118435729410


----------



## Sily

Movie #*6 *of 31 -- for July 2022:


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544934637692239872


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545006615153332224


----------



## Sily

Oh Jesus. I've got tears in my eyes from lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545077380527673344


----------



## Sily

I'm suspicious Mr. Musk.

Big families are not my thing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545049944796516357


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545173564273352704


----------



## Sily

Am I the only one who has not been impregnated by Mr. Musk?


----------



## Sily

Someone owes me some money.


----------



## Sily

*BEAUTIFUL.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545023130091102209


----------



## Sily

So sad. 
So awful. 
So bad.
So violent. 
So tragic.


----------



## Sily

Thank you good Sir for trying to right a wrong.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545447455558406145


----------



## Sily

Saving this here, cuz, when it's out of the theater, I'll look on TV for it.


----------



## Sily

I think someone needs to introduce Mr. Musk to condoms.


----------



## Sily

Good. I love bad signs for Mr. Trump.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545510635852660738


----------



## Sily

God bless.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545494805366448128


----------



## Sily

Symbolism.

Aaron Rodgers tattoo.

All seeing eye. Masonry. Duality. Sacred Geometry. Birth chart. Astrological. Girlfriend says she does not identify as a witch. Well, that's good to know.

I hate tattoos.

I hate the Duality lovers.


----------



## Sily

More proof that every single cat on Earth is evil.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545529402896834561


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545703529817448448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545903465225912323


----------



## Sily

LOL. So funny.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545539674218942466


----------



## Sily

From a site called CDAN. Summer book recommendations:

Top summer book recommendation.

POSTED BY ENT LAWYER AT 10:00 AM 73 COMMENTS


----------



## Sily

I made this today.

I mean, that is NOT my pizza picture, but I did make a Pickle Pizza.

It was good.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Movie #*7 *of 31 -- for July 2022:

*SUNSET SONG*

Directed by Terence Davies
United Kingdom, Luxembourg, 2015
Drama
136 minutes
English

Shot in Scotland, New Zealand. The story of a woman in Scotland who lives with a brute of a father, he dies (not before threatening to rape her), she marries her love, then he goes off to fight in WW1 and loses his mind. All the while, she takes care of the farm. The story is slow, but beautifully shot.

Good music.

*Soundtrack Credits *

WAYFARING STRANGER
(Traditional Ballad )
Arranged and performed by Gast Waltzing
Vocals by Jennifer John
Licensed courtesy of Sunset Song Ltd.
© 2016 Milan Records

DEVIL IN THE KITCHEN
(Traditional)

AULD LANG SYNE
(Traditional song, Lyrics from a poem written by Robert Burns )

THE FLOO'ERS O' THE FOREST
(Traditional)
Arranged by Ronnie Browne
Performed by Ronnie Browne
Published by Garron Music
Licensed courtesy of BGS Productions Ltd and released on Scotdisc

LADIES OF SPAIN
(Traditional)

THE FLOO'ERS O' THE FOREST
Performed by Agyness Deyn

ALL IN THE APRIL EVENING
(Public Domain)
Composed by Katherine Tynan
Arranged by Hugh Roberton
Performed by The Glasgow Orpheus Choir
Published by Roberton Publications

THE FLOO'ERS O' THE FOREST
Performed by James Anderson
END CREDITS (VIOLIN SOLO)
by Gast Waltzing
© 2016 Milan Records






*SYNOPSIS*
In early 20th-century rural Scotland, young Chris Guthrie dreams of becoming a teacher but is held back by a brutal, religious father and her love of the land. But her new marriage and whole way of life are threatened by the outbreak of World War I, encroaching on her world.
*OUR TAKE*
Caught in a tumultuous tug-of-war between familial strictures and artistic desires, Agyness Deyn is a heart-wrenching presence in Terence Davies’s epic passion project. Under the looming shadow of WWI, the raw landscape of rural Scotland harbors both breathtaking beauty and unimaginable hardships.


----------



## Sily

The boy is there to dance, not play stupid baseball.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546121264103817216


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Memories. So many memories.

Listen to the radio...!


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546500429185486849


----------



## Sily

Movie #*8 *of 31 -- for July 2022:

Fun movie. Good small town movie. Good marriage chemistry between Annette Being and Bryan Cranston. I can't believe he made 27 million. I wanted to punch the kid at Harvard.


----------



## Sily

I'll tell you this right now... I'm living in the wrong galaxy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546621112297168896


----------



## Sily

Gossip from CDAN. From *TODAY*.

*Blind Item #2*


The bird company anticipated weeks ago that the celebrity CEO would try to weasel out of the deal, so they hired the top law firm in the deal litigation field several weeks ago to start working on a draft complaint against the celebrity CEO. It will be ready in a couple days. As I have been telling you, the bird company has the right to compel the celebrity CEO to close the deal, which they will. He will end up owning the bird company, perhaps for a slight discount to the originally agreed upon price, sooner rather than later.


----------



## Sily

No. I want no parts.


----------



## Sily

I saw that movie. And I know what's in that pie.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Hooper:* Mr. Vaughan*, what we are dealing with here is a perfect engine, er... an eating machine. It's really a miracle of evolution. All this machine does is swim and eat and make little sharks and that's all. (from Jaws)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546756670142955520


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

The next two days are Amazon Prime Days. 

Man, I'd love to know how many billions they will make in the next two days. 

John Batiste has been on my TV 24/7 selling amazon. I just love him. 

I won't post the commercial. But here he is... @ The Grammys.


----------



## Sily

You sure are an interesting man.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546980241494745100


----------



## Sily

Holy crap!

What a bitter, old man.

Congrats. Now you got me feeling bad for Mr. Musk.

You better leave ELON alone, Mr. Trump!

What a cat fight. WWE-style.

Hopefully his message is Photoshopped.

Not even real. I guess I could check Truth Social... but no, no thanks.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Type 5

Saving this to read later:









Type 5 — Enneagrammer







www.enneagrammer.com


----------



## Sily

Type 9

Saving this to read later:









Type 9 — Enneagrammer







www.enneagrammer.com


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546717947921666048


----------



## Sily

Movie #*9 *of 31 -- for July 2022:

*WHERE ARE YOU, JOÃO GILBERTO?*
*WO BIST DU, JOÃO GILBERTO?*
https://mubi.com/films/where-are-you-joao-gilberto/trailer
Directed by Georges Gachot
Switzerland, Germany, 2018
Documentary
106 minutes
Language: Portuguese

A movie about a VERY reclusive artist. He stayed in his apartment for 30 years (?). The filmmaker tries to arrange a meeting with Mr. Gilberto. Oh it happens -- through a closed door. On 6 July 2019, Gilberto died at his apartment in Rio de Janeiro. Dom Phillips described Gilberto as ".. one of the country's greatest musicians and composers, a reclusive genius in a nation of extroverts whose work recalled happier, more optimistic times for a deeply divided nation."

*SYNOPSIS*
Thirty years ago, João Gilberto, the father of bossa nova, disappeared. He hasn’t been seen in public for decades. Documentarian Georges Gachot heads to Rio de Janeiro to follow the traces of his invisible idol, using the clues left by the German writer Marc Fischer in his book _Hobalala_.
*OUR TAKE*
Following a trail left behind by the elusive artist and bossanova pioneer João Gilberto, this musical detective story is motivated by a profound feeling of longing—a.k.a. _saudade_. The atmosphere of Rio de Janeiro, the rhythm of its music, and the obsessive search for answers: all are infectious!


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Movie #*10 *of 31 -- for July 2022:

*LUCKY*

Directed by John Carroll Lynch
United States, 2017
Drama, Comedy
88 minutes
Language: English

My kind of movie. Loaded with diner scenes. Loaded with bar scenes. Small town slice of life and characters. A place where everyone knows your name. Filmed in Cave Cove, Arizona. Harry Dean Stanton (July 14, 1926 – September 15, 2017) is so good as a grumpy, practical, pragmatic, atheist 90 year old. David Lynch (the famous director) plays a man who loses his tortoise named President Roosevelt. Tom Skerritt is also in it and Ed Begley, Jr. and Ron Livingston (Office Space) and James Darren. I'll probably watch this one again.

*SYNOPSIS*
Having out-lived and out-smoked all of his contemporaries, the cantankerous, fiercely independent and self-reliant 90-year-old atheist Lucky finds himself at the precipice of life, thrust into a journey of self-exploration, leading towards that which is so often unattainable: enlightenment.
*OUR TAKE*
Reflecting on ageing while celebrating life through carefree humor, _Lucky_ sees the late Harry Dean Stanton in his first leading role since Wenders’ _Paris, Texas_. A moving love letter to one of America’s great character actors, starring his friend (and longtime collaborator!) David Lynch.


----------



## Sily

Infant children or fresh roadkill.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547439997892153346


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

“The only thing we are on Earth for is to reproduce.”

Just about, the *DUMBEST* thing, I've ever read.

Congratulations. You win.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Movie #*11 *of 31 -- for July 2022:

*PLAYGROUND*
*UN MONDE*

Directed by Laura Wandel
Belgium, 2021
Drama
Language: French

*SYNOPSIS*
7-year-old Nora struggles to fit in before finding her place on the schoolyard. One day, she notices her big brother Abel being bullied by other kids, and though she rushes to protect him by warning their father, Abel forces her to remain silent, while he endures more humiliation and harassment.
*OUR TAKE*
When adults turn their backs, the familiar playground morphs into a hostile warzone in this gritty debut from rising Belgian star Laura Wandel. Intuitively keeping the camera at the eye level of small children, this sensitive portrait of innocence lost contends with the harsh realities of childhood.

*MY TAKE*
This is a movie about bullies & the family members it has an effect on. The teachers need to find a better way to exercise these young kids, if fights are always breaking out. I can not stand people who bully. I can not stand people who bully and then reform, and say "Oh..... look what I did! Shame on me.". Fuck you. What... is your IQ 70? It takes just one *normal* person, with half of a functioning brain, to know *YOU NEVER* pick on another person. I can't stand teachers who say fighting is normal for this age group. Bollocks! I can't stand people who say _*boys will be boys*_. I had a fantastic and lovely thought, while watching this movie: What if ALL bullies (including the reformed) were rounded up and forced to leave Earth because of their primitive behavior? Because they could not figure out what was right and wrong, after being bullied themselves. Leave this earth. Now. School is a war -- freaking -- zone. School takes young kids and messes them up.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Way too many cats, posted in the -- post pictures -- of your pets threads. 

Less cats, more dogs needed.


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300583554976329730


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

1. Cancelled plans: love cancelled plans.
2. Solo activities: yes.
3. Rainy days: no, don't like rain.
4. Deep conversations: nope, hate them. Hate pretty much all conversations.
5. Day dreaming: Sort of? Maybe? I do drift occasionally. But it's not fantasy.
6. Text messages: hate all messages and text.
7. Recharging: sure, yes.
8. Home: love it.
9. Introspection: if you mean thinking, then yes.

How about next time you don't speak for all introverts?


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

So good.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547497611028037632


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> So good.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547497611028037632


"If I were 20 years younger...I could do better."
Best line.

I'm convinced that life is meant for women. Men don't know how to be happy but women never seem to run out of ideas. Maybe because women are perfectly content with illusion while men ask how can you ignore the harshness of reality.


----------



## Sily

I loved Penelope Wilson so much in this.

@UpClosePersonal I do hope both men & women can find happiness, but I know it doesn't always workout that way. Life on Earth can be so hard for both. Who has it easier? I have always said.....neither.


----------



## Sily

I laugh that the programmers @ Amazon programmed Alexa to fart.

I mean, they anticipated .... and delivered.

It's just remarkable.


----------



## Sily

Movie #*12* of 31 -- for July 2022.

*DRUNK STONED BRILLIANT DEAD: 
THE STORY OF THE NATIONAL LAMPOON*

Directed by Douglas Tirola
United States, 2015
Documentary, Comedy
95 minutes
English

*SYNOPSIS*
Founded in the 1970s, The National Lampoon was a groundbreaking humor magazine that pushed the limits of taste and acceptability, launching the careers of legends like John Belushi and Bill Murray. _Drunk Stoned Brilliant Dead_ chronicles its founding, growth, demise and everything in between.
*OUR TAKE*
Offering a platform to some of the biggest names in 1970s comedy, _National Lampoon_ was an American institution. Through an all-star array of talking heads, this hugely entertaining documentary breezes through the magazine’s irreverent history to elucidate its defining role in the cultural zeitgeist.

*MY TAKE*
So this movie, about The National Lampoon, brought back a ton of memories from the 70s. I was a teenager, and into National Lampoon magazines, radio shows, books and albums. I also listened to Dr. Demento on the radio, read Mad magazine, The Village Voice and loved Hunter Thompson's fear and loathing. Looking back now, National Lampoon was so bad, so toxic, violent, sexist, racist, angry, so feaky, anarchist, dark stuff. I see now, if Satan had wanted to program the world into depravity, for the next 100 years, National Lampoon frat boy comedy was the best way to get the job done. I'm not surprised some of their writers, went on to write the Simpsons, which I consider, the worst show ever created. Awful programming in that show. Getting back to National Lampoon, I was shocked by all the images, of how bad they were to women. It was all tits, bush, drugs and sex. Can't believe I read this stuff, but I did. My sense of humor sure did change from the 70s. As an aside, I never knew Doug Kenney died. What a tragic death. I'd love to read a book on his life.


----------



## Sily

Big windows.

Love.

Lots of light.


----------



## Sily

This is for me. Trying to learn: here; thanks! & (sure) .......


----------



## Sily

Now *THIS* is proper and good humor:


----------



## Sily

That right there -- is an unfortunate use of a cross @ the end of those 3 letters.


----------



## Sily

Excellent idea. I also recommend increasing car speed through the streets to 500mph.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549484272343457792


----------



## Sily

3 come to mind right away;


 Love Stinks by J. Geils Band
 Me & Mrs. Jones by Billy Paul
 D-I-V-O-R-C-E by Tammy Wynette


----------



## Sily

I don't understand seeking validation from other humans.


----------



## Sily

*True Confessions*: 

I control the TV remote. 

I think that is all, anyone needs to know, about my marriage.


----------



## Sily

Movie #*13 *of 31 -- for July 2022.

*WASP*

Directed by Andrea Arnold
United Kingdom, 2003
Drama, Short
26 minutes long
Language: English

*SYNOPSIS*
A poor single mother of four must figure out what to do with her children after the guy she fancies asks her on a date, determined not to let them become an obstacle in her pursuit of a relationship.
*OUR TAKE*
Reminiscent of the social realism found in her latest triumph _Cow_, Andrea Arnold’s bracing, Oscar®-winning short was shot on location in her hometown of Dartford. Packing a hefty emotional punch, the film confronts the brutality of working-class motherhood with astonishing frankness and empathy.

*MY TAKE*
This mother wins Worst Mother of the Year award. Just because you are poor and working class does not mean you have to be stupid. She already has 4 kids she can't take care of -- so she leaves them outside a bar so she can cozy up to soon to be father of number 5. I have NO sympathy for this stupid woman. Forced sterilization. Someone needs to let her know about this service.


----------



## Sily

Movie #*14 *of 31 -- for July 2022.

*NORTH TERMINAL *
TERMINAL NORTE

Directed by Lucrecia Martel
Argentina, 2021
Documentary, Short, Music
37 minutes long
Language: Spanish

*SYNOPSIS*
During the 2020 lockdown, Lucrecia Martel returns to her home in Salta, Argentina’s most conservative region. Here she follows singer Julieta Laso who introduces her to a group of women musicians and defiant people who exchange glances, songs, and opinions around a fire.
*OUR TAKE*
Turning to the grounding powers of nature and artistic solidarity, Lucrecia Martel’s documentary short carves a soulful reprieve from the uncertainties of the outside world. Vibrating through the woodlands of Salta, songs of freedom and resistance create a sonic haven against conservative doctrines.

*MY TAKE*
I liked it. Good singing.


----------



## Sily

Movie #*15 *of 31 -- for July 2022.

*VISIONS OF ECSTASY*

Directed by Nigel Wingrove
United Kingdom, 1989
Short, Horror
20 minutes long
Silent
No subtitles
ADULT

*SYNOPSIS*
_Visions of Ecstasy_ depicts the erotic imaginings of the 16th Century Carmelite nun St. Teresa who, surrounded by candles and crosses, fantasizes about making love to a crucified Christ.
*OUR TAKE*
Banned in the UK for blasphemy, Nigel Wingrove’s experimental short eroticizes religious iconography with a breathless sensuality. Dipped in luscious colors, scenes of sinful passions rise to fever pitch, as the score by Steven Severin of Siouxsie and the Banshees lulls us into a woozy dream state.

*MY TAKE*
To say this nun has "issues", would be an understatement. Sorry, this movie was DUMB. Soundtrack, I liked.


----------



## Sily

Movie #*16 *of 31 -- for July 2022

*ALL THE CROWS IN THE WORLD*
*天下乌鸦 | TIĀNXIÀ WŪYĀ*
Directed by Tang Yi
Hong Kong, 2021
Short, Drama, Comedy, LGBTQ+
14 minutes long
Language Mandarin

*SYNOPSIS*
18-year-old Shengnan is invited to a mysterious party by her cousin. Upon arrival, Shengnan finds herself surrounded by greasy middle-aged men, with the exception of Jianguo, who is different. Shengnan and Jianguo decide to bail on the party, embarking on a night of adventures in the adult world.
*OUR TAKE*
Winner of the Palme d’Or for Best Short Film, Tang Yi’s neon-lit escapade throws a gleeful middle finger up to the lecherous hypocrisy of middle-aged men. Through the wry gaze of a deadpan schoolgirl, the nocturnal wonderland of garish karaoke rooms and wacky dance breaks turns delightfully weird.

*MY TAKE*
Loved this movie! Great shots. Funny. This was a good one.


----------



## Sily

Oh yeah! Da birdie beats be bustin'!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549686960008359936


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Weary I was walking
A disassembled man
I wandered through creation
A ghost upon the land


Cloaked in threads of all my lifetimes
Deep-stitched into bone
Like a tapestry of shadows
Acid-etched in stone


Longing to remember
The day I left the pyre
And rose up like a phoenix
From a far-off ancient fire


Now I'm homesick for the ashes
Of the world I've known
On a path toward perdition
That I'll walk alone


Cold night in a quiet town
I found a crowd and stood back as it grew
Echoes of a place in time
When a million voices rose anew


Words of war spread faster than a prairie fire
Through the jaws of heaven here we go


From on high the chosen told
Tales of old the faithful chose to hear
Wake up all your sleeping souls
Gather up your guns the end is near


Words of war spread faster than a prairie fire
Through the jaws of heaven here we go


Marching onto glory in a battle just
Staring down the devil eye to eye
Riding on a pale horse to deliver us
Down into the darkest by and by


I awoke this morning
A lifetime come and gone
The ending of a journey
My destiny at dawn


Yesterday behind me
There is only now
Every circle that was closing
Is opening somehow
And it's clear to see the reasons
Are woven deep in the wondering


Something left to live for
Nothing left to prove
Fallen saints and angels
Watch our every move


Shallow ran the river
That kept our worlds apart
As we fought to feed the hunger
In the hollows of our hearts


Now it's clear to me the reasons
Are woven deep in the wondering
The rain's return reveals a future
A gathering of souls


Once barren fields now green surrounds us
Our dreams of home are whole again
We're whole again
Yesterday behind me
There is only now


Every circle that was closing
Is opening somehow
And it's clear to see the reasons
Are woven deep in the wondering


Songwriters: John Boegehold, David Charles Meros


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

The Secret Service of the United States is now lawyering up over the texts that are missing. SOMEONE needs to retrieve those deleted texts from the server. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550177513720119297


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

More hearings in September 2022.

Hot diggity-dog.


----------



## Sily

The United States is entering a recession according to this:










...and...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552361321223655427


----------



## Sily

Movie #*30 *of 31 -- for July 2022

*Nicole Byer: BBW (Big Beautiful Weirdo)*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465380053731221516
VERY funny. And she has been nominated for an Emmy for Outstanding Writing for a Variety Special. I saw this one on Netflix.


----------



## Sily

The Mega Millions jackpot is now up to $830 million. Here's how much would go to taxes if there's a winner


Ahead of Tuesday night's draw, the jackpot has already been adjusted upward twice and now is an estimated $830 million.




www.cnbc.com





*830 million

$830,000,000.00*


----------



## Sily

Shingles doesn't care.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553127778169536513


----------



## Sily

Sily said:


> The Mega Millions jackpot is now up to $830 million. Here's how much would go to taxes if there's a winner
> 
> 
> Ahead of Tuesday night's draw, the jackpot has already been adjusted upward twice and now is an estimated $830 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *830 million
> 
> $830,000,000.00*


Someone in Chicago, Illinois is VERY lucky this morning.

Oh well. Husband and I are out 2 bucks.


----------



## Sily

Finally!

Movie *31* of 31 movies for July 2022.

*MENARCA*
Directed by Lillah Halla
Brazil, 2020
Short, Drama
22 minutes long
Language: Portuguese

*SYNOPSIS*
In a Brazilian village infested with piranhas, Nanã and Mel are growing fast into adolescence as they dream of ways of protecting themselves against a seemingly inescapable violence. When a mysterious body appears tangled in a fisherman’s net, they learn what might be their ultimate protection.
*OUR TAKE*
An arresting brew of myth and body horror, Brazilian filmmaker Lillah Halla’s Cannes-selected short is a startling metaphorical fable. A coming-of-age tale of female agency, empowerment, and friendship, _Menarca_ counters the ubiquitous threat of male violence with a flight of sharp-toothed fantasy.

*MY TAKE*
I believe Menarca is the the first occurrence of menstruation. They learn of a way to protect themselves from rape, which includes teeth. I liked this one. It's short but way out of the ordinary.


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553385500198699010


----------



## Sily

I just don't understand people and their need to have heart attacks.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553435773701181440


----------



## Sily

So, I’ve spent the afternoon looking at homes for sale on Palm Island 🌴 Miami Beach 🏖 Florida.

The average price is 35 million. Husband and I are poor, but I love dreaming. I am also nosy.

How did these rich folk get their money? Hard work? Celebrity? Family? Drug kingpin? Politics? Corporate? Banking? Lottery?

What are they doing in those homes as the drone sails on by? Sleeping 💤? Watching TV? Cooking? Reading? In their gym? Snorting coke? Making a deal? On the phone?

I’m just nosy.


----------



## Sily

Trust me kids, you are *not* going to like it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553727881767014401


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553771282487033857
1. Butter
2. Eggs
3. Tea
4. Cold brew coffee
5. Sweet soy sauce
6. Ketchup
7. Mustard

I know it was one thing, but I failed.


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553739986293428226
I'll tell you what it will *not* say: "Ivana Trump" & it will not be on a golf course.


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553565412041826304
My Way by Frank Sinatra
Solisbury Hill by Peter Gabriel
Defying Gravity by Wicked
Late Night Grande Hotel by Nanci Griffith


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553734725759483906


----------



## Sily

Lol.... some things were said. Oh wow....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554172433002799106


----------



## Sily

I don't know about you, but, I don't want to play golf on a course, that has graves in the ground. What if my ball bounces off a headstone. What type of error is that?


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554197873839013897


----------



## Sily

That's what $650,000,000.00 and a whole lotta good music, looks like.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553865809948299265


----------



## Sily

@UpClosePersonal 

I saw Jim Broadbent @ 14:46 . Pretty funny. Thanks. I think I was first introduced to him during the movie Iris. I think I have a girl crush on the guy.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> @UpClosePersonal
> 
> I saw Jim Broadbent @ 14:46 . Pretty funny. Thanks. I think I was first introduced to him during the movie Iris. I think I have a girl crush on the guy.


I was first aware of him in Moulin Rouge. I thought he was terrific. So I seem to notice him in films ever since. 

He's in this one which I thought was an amazing film because it makes you feel that you went on vacation along with the story: 









Enchanted April (1991) - IMDb


Enchanted April: Directed by Mike Newell. With Josie Lawrence, Miranda Richardson, Alfred Molina, Neville Phillips. Four English women, after World War I, who are unhappy with their lives, and their time away on vacation in a beautiful Italian villa.




m.imdb.com


----------



## Sily

So bad. 

Some of the houses on Smith Island are really messed up, from last night. 😬


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555362611541250049


----------



## ignoregasm

Hello? I-I'm an ENFP. I lost my parwents and now I'm twapped in this thwead.
Help!


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555674278779006976


----------



## Sily

ignoregasm said:


> Hello? I-I'm an ENFP. I lost my parwents and now I'm twapped in this thwead.
> Help!


I'll open the door for...... $500.00.


----------



## ignoregasm

Sily said:


> I'll open the door for...... $500.00.


Do you twake my pawents cwedit card?


----------



## Sily

That is a very good idea. Parent's card will do just fine.

Just tell your parents, on their bill from the bank, it should read "Door Opening/Sily Wily Blog". Tell them you were on the outskirts of PerCafe, and you fell down a hole. Much like Alice. And you got trapped!


----------



## Sily

I recognize most of these from the 70s. Dippity-do smelled awful. Tiger Beat I read. Freshen-up I chewed. FotoMat I worked at. Loves Baby Soft, I wore.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555559818433282054


----------



## ignoregasm

Here is credit card number:


----------



## Sily

They're _baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack_.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Oh really, now?

How 'bout if I just repost, other people's funny?

Does that count?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555794056923471872


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Let that cat know you are The Boss!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555846731862097920


----------



## Sily

Credit goes to:






Home | The BakerMama


The BakerMama will inspire you with her delicious recipes and beautiful boards. Here you will find easy recipes, creative food boards for every occasion and yummy meal ideas to feed your loved ones well!




www.thebakermama.com


----------



## Sily

Source: Instagram


----------



## Sily

Wow. Just reminded of Scholastic book fairs @ school.

I think they had these in elementary, middle and high school.

Put all these brand new paperbacks out on a table, and we could buy them.

Good memories. Pretty sure I begged parents for money, for this.


----------



## Sily

I got to see

*Belfast*

last night.

*Details*

Release date
November 12, 2021 (United States)

Country of origin
United Kingdom

Official sites
Official site
Official Site (Japan)

Language
English

Also known as
Белфаст

Filming locations
Belfast, County Antrim, Northern Ireland, UK
Director
Kenneth Branagh

Writer
Kenneth Branagh











Pretty good movie. Judi Dench was great.


----------



## Sily

I will forever love your work & songs & Grease.

_*"I got chills, they're multiplying, and I'm losing control...."*_

RIP


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556723998087675904


----------



## Sily

CRIMINAL.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556618204277088259


----------



## Sily

Old age:

Sleep less.
Eat less.
Move less.
Bathe less.
Run less.
Brush hair less.
Read more.

(Just my experience)


----------



## Sily

Itchy wool sweaters.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556774215793131520


----------



## Sily

Cry me a fucking river. You are going to jail or Biden will pardon your ass. Either way, you are a national embarrassment.


----------



## Sily

Your nephew appears to be a bum and/or drug dealer.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556707917557948416
God bless you Mrs. Tellingheusen. Right on the money!


----------



## Sily

_raises hand_

My home WAS NOT raided by the FBI today.

Yay!!!

I win.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556777511438139393


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556782576865509380


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Jimmy Hoffa.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556800999330877447


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

From Rod Serling's Twilight Zone. That's Dennis Hopper. Description from the uploader:

I was watching The Twilight Zone from the begining and this episode shook me to my core. It's about American Neo Nazi's rising in power. Season 4 Episode 4 He's Alive. Here are two scenes that stood out to me as particularly powerful and relevant to current politics. Maybe you have your own thoughts on it. Please share in the comments and watch the whole episode on Hulu or wherever else you can find it.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

*BLUE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554519650951745536


----------



## Sily

OMG!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557149055087775755


----------



## Sily

Took a "humoural" personality test.... and it came out all wonky, but very interesting!

The thread @ PerCafe that I got the test from is here.

I usually see myself as 100% Phlegmatic.

Test results:

Humoural personality test: your score.


*choler, or yellow bile*: 24.00%
*melancholy, or black bile*: 22.00%
*blood*: 34.50%
*phlegm*: 19.50%
What does that mean?

*choler, or yellow bile: 24.00%*

predominant in those endowed with a choleric temperament


element: fire
qualities: hot and dry
color: yellow
taste: bitter
season: summer
time of day: midday
body organ: spleen
period of life: youth
signs: Aries, Leo, Sagittarius
planet: Mars
In a balanced person, the predominance of choler ensures a reactive and quick-tempered character. A choleric is typically able to make decisions well and fast, and prefers action over contemplation. But a surplus (over 30%) of choler can become "burned" and eventually turn into melancholy (melan=black, choler=bile, in Greek). Meanwhile, the choleric will become acrid and negative; reactivity might be directed at the wrong objects. This sort of choleric will get angry easily, and maybe have episodes of uncontrolled and potentially dangerous rage.

A high dose of choler can be counterbalanced if the body also harbours a good proportion of phlegm or blood. If that isn't the case, then you should try to practice meditation, avoid caffeine and alcohol for a while, and privilege white over red meats. It also helps to avoid acoustic or visual overstimulation, to listen to soothing music, to take hot baths with lavender oil, and to read novels that will help you practice the sort of reflection you need to counter your reactivity. Control your behaviour, and make an effort to be kind.

*melancholy, or black bile: 22.00%*

predominant in those endowed with a melancholic temperament


element: earth
qualities: cold and dry
color: black
taste: sour
season: autumn
time of day: afternoon
body organ: liver
period of life: maturity
signs: Taurus, Virgo, Capricorn
planet: Saturn
Most of us have some black bile brewing in our organism. But that doesn't mean that we are all melancholics. Those who are generally balanced may have episodes of mild melancholy, akin to the blues. Those who are less balanced might be more affected by it and develop a syndrome akin to depression. Melancholics used to be identified by their pale, sallow looks, their lack of appetite and tendency to withdraw from society. Generally, though, it is healthy to harbour a dose of it: it helps us temper our enthusiasms, keep our feet on the ground, practice introspection and contemplation, appreciate art, and empathize with the distress of others.

If you have a high proportion (over 30%) of black bile, however, you may be too withdrawn and indulge too much in self-doubt. You may be prone to obsession and anxiety, to fretting over small matters, to seeing the glass half-empty and using your sense of the vanity of all things to justify your inability to engage in life, work or love. To counter the effects of black bile, drink plenty of water and exercise; go for an hour-long walk every day. Try to break a couple of old habits, and once a week, make a point of discovering a new place, either in your home town or elsewhere. It also helps to frequent sanguine friends, to shun troubled lovers, to avoid sad music, to eat plenty of cooked vegetables and also two or three squares a day of bitter (over 70% cocoa) chocolate.

*blood: 34.50%*

predominant in those endowed with a sanguine temperament


element: air
qualities: hot and moist
color: red
taste: sweet
season: spring
time of day: morning
body organ: heart
period of life: childhood
signs: Gemini, Aquarius, Libra
planet: Jupiter
Blood is the "best" of all the humours. The sanguine person is typically balanced, equanimous, patient, thoughtful, active in a measured way, able to judge people and situations well, and to contain his or her own shifts of moods, as well as those of others. The presence of blood will diminish the power exerted by other humours that may be present in high doses. An excess of blood, however, may go along with a general insensitivity and indifference to the fate of others. A little melancholy might be just what is needed in such cases.



If the presence of blood is defective (under 25%), then you might suffer from ailments caused by the excess of one or more of the three other humours. On the other hand, if neither of those is particularly predominant, you might be perfectly balanced. To increase the proportion of blood in your system, eat red meat and vegetables but fewer dairy products, drink red wine, exercise, try to sleep less than you usually do, try to keep a more regular schedule than usual - and increase your sexual activity, too. A well regulated life and the avoidance of excess of any sort usually ensures a humourally balanced organism - and vice-versa.

*phlegm: 19.50%*

predominant in those endowed with a phlegmatic temperament


element: water
qualities: cold and moist
color: white
taste: salty
season: winter
time of day: evening
body organ: liver
period of life: old age
signs: Cancer, Scorpio, Pisces
planet: Moon
No one wants to be diagnosed as phlegmatic - it is not a very sexy humour, since it is associated with slowness, sleepiness, runny noses and lack of drive of any sort. At its best, though, and especially when it is present with a relatively high proportion (over 25%) of choler, phlegm ensures a sense of calm, stability and serenity, as well as a capacity for prolonged concentration and for appropriate judgements and upraisals of situations and people.

A particularly high dose of it (over 30%) might signify that you are a little slow, lacking in nerve and reactivity, and prone to exhaustion or even narcolepsy. You might tend to catch colds easily, and to have a low libido. To counter its effects, you need to augment the proportions of blood and choler in your system. You can do this by cutting down on dairy products and generally eating less, by exercising, and by revisiting traumatic memories. It is usually more appropriate to respond to heartbreak melancholically than phlegmatically, so if you are lovelorn, allow yourself to indulge in some sadness. It is also more appropriate to react to insults cholerically than phlegmatically, so if you have been nastily provoked, get angry and challenge your opponent - reasonably. There is nothing like a good bout of anger to get the blood flowing.


----------



## Sily

It's been way too hot this summer.

I want this witchery and fuckery to

*immediately cease.*


----------



## Sily

"The mob takes the Fifth. If you’re innocent, why are you taking the Fifth Amendment?" -- Donald Trump


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557357323735244800


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

The way I remember it, was, the wife told me to help myself to any drinks or food in the fridge. I ate one piece of friggin' fried chicken. The next time I babysat for them, the husband raked me over the coals for going into their fridge. I mean he was MAD. If I knew then, what I know now.... I would have told him to STFU. What a prick, eh, Mr. G.?

Their house was creepy and quiet. They would stay out waaaaay late. Like 1am or 2am. Had a small infant, maybe 6 months old. I'd fall asleep on the couch till they came home. $1.00 an hour.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557817156154318849


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557888121299030016


----------



## Sily

1. *Paternal grandmother's house* - It was a row house in baltimore. No air conditioning. Just fans in the window. At night, when trying to sleep, could hear ALL the city traffic. 3 levels, so lots of stairs. The cellar, where my grandfather would sit and crack walnuts, was about 30 degrees cooler than upstairs. Small porch out the front. Steep stone steps, about 40, up to the front door. Community pool within walking distance. Huge hard candy tin always beside my grandfather's recliner. When I'd visit during the summer, I'd read upstairs and I could always hear sports on the TV on the second level. Within walking distance of Rhebs Candy store on Wilkens Avenue. Within walking distance of the Catholic church (I think my grandmother attended every day). House smelled like moth balls and whatever food was cooking at the time. Fondest memory -- my grandmother would make parfaits out of jello and vanilla ice cream in tall parfait glasses. We ate them with long ice tea spoons.

2. *Maternal grandmother's house* - always left the butter dish out on the table. I wasn't use to that in my family. It made bread and butter with dinner that much better. Another row house in Baltimore city. In a section called "Pig Town". They would off load pigs here to go to the slaughthouses, so there were often pigs roaming the streets. No air conditioning. Only fans. The cellar contained stacks and stacks of Cokes (she was addicted), paper towels, toilet paper, cookies, snacks. Another 3 levels to this home, but the cellar was her hoarder's heaven. I remember loads of jewelry on her dresser. And all her dresses hanging on a metal bar. This grandmother was very stylish, image based, and she passed that on to my mother. Both are into fashion (my mother/grandmother). Kitchen table always had a vinyl tablecloth on it.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Wowzers! 😯


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557944654133346304


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558122044130148357


----------



## Sily

Excellent article about Trump and his classified documents.

Written by Jim Wright (retired US military intelligence officer and freelance writer).

His site is here: http//www.stonekettle.com/2022/08/loose-lips-sink-ships.html


*"Friday, August 12, 2022*
*Loose Lips Sink Ships*



> _How can we expect another to keep our secret if we cannot keep it ourselves._
> –*François de La Rochefoucauld*, Maxims


What did Trump take?
What was in those classified documents?
What did the FBI find in the basement of Mar-a-Lago?
More importantly, what did Trump intend to do with that information?
I don't know.
I don't know what his intentions were, because there's no way to know what he was thinking. Revenge? Profit? Self-aggrandizement? Maybe he thought the information would exonerate him at some future point in history.
Maybe it was more like Gollum and the One Ring, mine! My Precious!
I don't know.
Even if Trump tells you, most of the time he's about as coherent as a rat trapped in a hot box and his story changes from minute to minute as his feverish brain scampers madly about trying one excuse after another until he fastens onto a narrative that works for his fanatical dogmatic supporters.
I don't know.
I don't presume to know at this point.
Because to _really _understand what Trump's intentions were, you'd need to know _exactly _what classified documents he took.
You have to know what those documents were, what they say, what they pertain to, how they were obtained by Trump and what exactly they meant to him personally from moment to moment.
We're likely never going to know any of that ("We" being the general public).
Now, yes, there are reasonably credible reports that the documents involved both nuclear weapons material and SIGINT and if true, this is extremely troubling.
Nuclear weapons materials and SIGINT, this is some of the most sensitive material there is.
"Nuclear Weapons material" covers a lot of ground..."

If interested, click on his website for more of the article.


----------



## Sily

Must consider ALL possibilities.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558102040093626370


----------



## Sily

Trump will cause as much suffering as he can. 

It's his MO. 

My guess is Trump has about a zillion "kill switches" locked & loaded for future use, if he is threatened.

He loves The Chaos. He loves breaking laws. He loves himself. _He doesn't care._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558159389650984962


----------



## Sily

People going crazy due to space weather?


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Splooting is normal.










Do not be alarmed.

It's called heat dumping.

Even squirrels do it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557103824845914113


----------



## Sily




----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> View attachment 907967


Yeah.
That's pretty much how I picture you.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

All I can think about, is that water is

*FILTHY*.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558231675192188928


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558425592646729728
The adult version of an ice cream truck would sell 100s of different flavors of Lube.

The song that the ice cream truck would play would be SLOW RIDE by Foghat.


----------



## Sily

Nope. I want no parts.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558985130064154634


----------



## Sily

❤💜💙OPAL💚💛💖


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559544181617565696


----------



## Sily

Such a good boi.

You get a posting in this blog.

I hope your mommy gives you many treats.

You have mischief in your blood.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559969902400008192


----------



## Sily

"They" (TPTB) are grooming Liz Cheney, to be the 1st woman President, of the United States. Mark my words. Said on August 17, 2022, in this little ol' blog.


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560001089767890945


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559645928830763009


----------



## Sily

Oh yeah.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559705425636761600


----------



## Sily

Kensington Avenue, Pennsylvania, United States of America.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559920870172151809


----------



## Sily

As Elaine would say

*BIG SALAD.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560024230812684288


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> "They" (TPTB) are grooming Liz Cheney, to be the 1st woman President, of the United States. Mark my words. Said on August 17, 2022, in this little ol' blog.


Are you overlooking Kamala Harris? Biden proves to be mentally incompetent so the Vice president becomes the commander in chief. It's the best way for a socialist to get in a position of power. 

Could it have been the plan all along? It's curious the way Biden spent his first few days signing bills into law.


----------



## Sily

@UpClosePersonal 

Wow, I'm not really sure. I guess something could happen to Biden between now and the election, mentally or physically. Sometimes, I get "feelings" about how I think things will go, but I'm not picking up ANY feelings at all on the future and Biden and Kamala Harris.

Here's a post I made in 2017 here @ PerCafe, saying in 2021 Kamala Harris would be the 1st woman President.

Be A Seer For A Day



Sily said:


> Saving this name here for _*the future*_ - Kamala Devi Harris (attorney/politician from CA)


But -- about Liz Cheney, her family is political big wigs, and when I saw her on the "Committee" my thought was President.

We shall see.

I hope all that made sense, I have pieces of my brain falling off everyday.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

> I have pieces of my brain falling off everyday.


I can relate. I thought I'd be much older than I am before I'd experience mental deficiencies.


----------



## Sily

@UpClosePersonal 

Yeah. I'm 63 and I have noticed changes.

I came across a post I made in the INFP forum -- in 2019. Someone bumped a long, lost thread. I do not remember at all, writing it.


----------



## Sily

*"Heart Of Stone"*

Sometimes I look in the mirror and I don't like what I see
And I wonder if she'll ever know the darker side of me
Is my reflection just a shell of the truth?
Am I the living or am I the dying proof

I'm learning to move slow
I'm learning to let go
I'm learning most things a man my age is supposed to know
I'm learning how to write
I'm learning how to sleep at night
I'm learning after these years how to be thankful for what I got
And I carry on
With a heart of stone
And calloused hands

Sometimes I think I'm crazy washed up in the brain
As for my youth I threw most of those years away
And I can't even apologize for half the things I've done
Or all the nights spent looking down the wrong end of a gun

But I'm learning how to love
I'm learning about the lord above
I'm learning that he's giving me more than anything I could dream of
I'm learning how to pray a little more everyday
I'm learning to accept the things about me I can't change
And I carry on with a heart of stone
Calloused hands

I'm learning to move slow
I'm learning to let go
I'm learning most things a man my age is supposed to know
I'm learning how to love
I'm learning about the lord above
I'm learning that she's given me more than anything I could dream of
But I carry on with a heart of stone and calloused hands
Yeah I carry on with this heart of stone and calloused hands

album: *"Tornillo"*(2022)


----------



## Sily

You gettin' old Mr. Jackson.

A lot of living in that song. From when you wrote it (17) to present day.


----------



## Sily

💖💛💚RANDY RAINBOW💙💜❤


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560305670452297728


----------



## Sily

Someone's in trouble.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560348866167422978


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

No lie. Going for $15.00 a bag on the Wal-Mart site. Well, as of yesterday. 7 oz. 

I was doing my annual "pumpkin spice" Wal-Mart search.


----------



## Sily

UpClosePersonal said:


> ...
> I could quote stuff Trump says about the economy that contradicts all that....


Trump is a liar, criminal and deviant. He has a long history of legal problems & losing. Why in God's name would I EVER believe ANYTHING he said about Biden?

Now...... please do excuse me.... I'm off to find more Trump memes, that make me laugh.


----------



## Sily

The video inside the spoiler tags, is of police officers beating a female or male?, suspect on the ground.

Excessive force, brain injury and attempted murder, it looks like to me.

Is this woman/man still living?

Bring on the firings, civil rights investigations and sue their asses till they can't be sued no more.

It is violent. You have been warned.


* *






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561436191895035904


----------



## Sily

Delicious. Maybe it will kill that Covid.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561227223100641282


----------



## Sily

Springsteen music for Democratic campaign commercial. Song: The Rising.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561303004338421761


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Political compass test results:



Sily said:


> *Your Political Compass
> Economic Left/Right: -7.75
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.79*


----------



## Sily

Humanity, Justice, Equality. Sounds good to me.

My Nationalism score -- very low.

Revolution -- very low.


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558958695580479488


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Saving this here so I can order.


----------



## Sily

Excellent.

Another reason to never go outside.

A mind controlled bug.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561413733003497480
source: bugoftheweek.com/blog/2020/10/26/just-in-time-for-halloween-insect-zombies-mind-altered-crickets-ants-beetles-flies-and-cicadas


----------



## Sily

Good.

Murdering people has consequences.

Rotten-house needs to live with his BAD choices.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561662772647165952


----------



## Sily

Interesting thread.

(at least to me)

Honestly, *you lose* Lindsey Graham, it just will take more time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561402135639576578


----------



## Sily

OH YUM.


----------



## Sily

I made it to 12 minutes and 17 seconds. Turned it off.

It's not for me.

Too much "so and so begat this Queen/King" and "this Kingdom blah blah blah". I can't keep all these families and kingdoms straight. Dragons aren't my thing either. So while the rest of the world watches, I won't.


----------



## Sily

Tinker, Tailor, Mobster, Trump

What happens when a *Confidential Informant *becomes President?

March 31, 2020.

article link: gregolear.substack.com/p/tinker-tailor-mobster-trump?s=r&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=web


----------



## Sily

* vomits *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561879106052136961


----------



## Sily

Vent #1

"I want someone to get me."

Never *ever* did I say that.

I present myself as is. You either understand, or not.

I do not care one iota, if someone "gets me".

*GET YOURSELF.*


----------



## Sily

Vent #2

Jung was a psychologist who dealt with a lot of sick people.

Isabel Briggs Myers took Jung's ideas, and created her own system for healthy, NORMAL people.

I prefer Isabel Briggs Myers work.

I don't trust anything said about MBTI after her death in 1980. She died of cancer on May 5th, 1980. 

Lord only knows, since 1980, what has been changed about the MBTI, that she would not have approved of.

I mean, I hope she left it in good hands, but who knows?


----------



## Sily

This is the book, *Give Me Death*, that at least 3 people here at PerCafe, have used, to call Isabel Briggs Myers a racist.

Isabel Briggs Myers is *NOT A RACIST*.

The whole point of the book is, as found out by the detective, this family *SHOULD* kill themselves, if they are going to hold the beliefs, that they do.

Source for quote below: Greenacres Is The Place To Flee: Give Me Death by Isabel Briggs Myers (1934)

"The horrifying secret, when it's revealed three-quarters of the way through the book, is apt to produce in the modern reader, I suspect, more irritation with than sympathy for the Darneil family.

Indeed, after learning the secret and having witnessed the ludicrously over-the-top, histrionic reactions of the family members to it, one would have to be forgiven for thinking a better title for the novel might have been _*Too Stupid to Live*_.

For my part, I was about ready to give up on the book at that point. But the last quarter of *Give Me Death* is a honey of an extended coda that atones for the risible Darneil uproar over the dread secret."

*Good job trying to paint Isabel Briggs Myers as a RACIST. Guess what. She's not.*


----------



## Sily

The landscapes, waterfalls and environments are stunning, but, I'm just not interested in the story. Too much warring. Too many swords.

I pass, on this.


----------



## Sily

I get it.

He's a pedo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562163392810328065


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562190157109161986


----------



## Sily

Let us discuss that with the men & women currently in prison, age 76 and up.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561822654088323072


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562133536022437889


----------



## Sily

Absolutely not.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562135852448456704


----------



## Sily

God bless sir. I don't know if you know this but you are considered by many to be the greatest living/dead genius of all time. Most of your work has been hidden and confiscated due to the power it would yield to the human race. TPTB don't want everyone to have access to the information. You were/are a remarkable man. One of a kind.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562038972297134080


----------



## Sily

What an imbecile. What a crook. Criminal. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562201114560237572


----------



## Sily

How cute!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561867550866153472


----------



## Sily

Husband's beagle in her bed. He picked her out from the HS. He loves her like a human.


----------



## Sily

Good salad I made.

Peas.
Carrots.
Sugar snap peas.
Onion.
Hardboiled egg
Shredded cheese.
Tomatoes.
Black olives.
Mayo.

I'll put in spoiler tags, as it might make some viewers, sick. Food images, and all.


* *


----------



## Sily

Latest movie seen.

*EASTER EGGS*

Directed by Nicolas Keppens
Belgium, France, 2020
Animation, Short
15 minutes
Language: Dutch






*SYNOPSIS*
In a small town, word goes around that Mister Ping’s parrots are on the loose. The bored teenagers Kevin and Jason go on a quest to find and sell them, to get Jason his own mountain bike. During their adventure, they find that escaping daily life isn’t quite the same as escaping each other.
*OUR TAKE*
Don’t be fooled by the bright colors and exotic parrots, Nicolas Keppens brings out the pain and poignancy of a toxic male friendship in this idiosyncratic animated short—a big hit at Berlinale. Imagine Beavis and Butt-head as despondent Belgian hipsters with big dreams, and you’re getting close.
*MY TAKE*
Have you ever wanted to watch a movie that was so mean and depressing, that afterwards, you wanted to kill yourself? Then this is the movie for you. These boys (teenagers) are aimless, lost, mean, and just all around TERRIBLE to each other. So sad. So negative.


----------



## Sily

I started watching _Sátántangó_ this morning. 

I wonder if I can finish it. 

It is a 7 hour long movie. 

It is interesting, so far.

Wikipedia says this:

_*Sátántangó*_ (Hungarian: [ˈʃaːtaːntɒŋɡoː]; meaning 'Satan's Tango') is a 1994 drama film directed by Hungarian filmmaker Béla Tarr. Shot in black-and-white and running for more than seven hours, it is based on the 1985 novel of the same name by Hungarian novelist László Krasznahorkai, who had been providing Tarr with stories since his 1988 film _Damnation_. Tarr had hoped to make the film since 1985 but was unable to proceed with production due to the strict political environment in Hungary.


----------



## Sily

Most of my DNA comes from the Channel Islands.

Must research.

*England & Northwestern Europe*
Primarily located in: Channel Islands, England

ETA: After research on the Channel Islands, I have decided I am the reincarnation of Victor Hugo.


----------



## Sily

Dogs give everything they got.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562089378574438400


----------



## Sily

Alexa just told me a joke.

"A raisin, an oat and a peanut walk into a bar. The bartender says to them 'Do you think this is a Granola Bar?'


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Musabi. Love this stuff!


----------



## Sily

Under 100 pages.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562424597324017668


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

DeSantis called Fauci a "little elf".

Rude.

And the crowd cheers.

Animals.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562540815334789121


----------



## Sily

I paid off my student loan about 25 years ago. It never *even* occurred to me, to bitch and whine and complain about what Pres. Biden did today for student LOAN debt relief. Some people get nice breaks out of the blue. It happens.


----------



## Sily

I only really know 2 people. If they said it, I'd get in the car and ask questions later.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562532655094460416


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562299616473018368


----------



## Sily

Holy water incoming...


----------



## Sily

All I know is I can't stand Carl Jung and I CAN'T stand his online cult.

Here's two books on Amazon by Richard Noll. I'm A Jung hater. I just might read them. I had NO IDEA a Rockefeller was involved. No idea.

From amazon:

"...Richard Noll traces the influence on Jung's ideas of the occultism, mysticism, and racism of nineteenth-century German culture, demonstrating how Jung's idealization of "primitive man has at its roots the Volkish movement of his own day, which championed a vision of an idyllic pre-Christian, Aryan past. Noll marshals a wealth of evidence to create the first full account of Jung's private and public lives: his advocacy of polygamy as a spiritual path and his affairs with female disciples; his neopaganism and polytheism; his anti-Semitism; and his use of self-induced trance states and the pivotal visionary experience in which he saw himself reborn as a lion-headed god from an ancient cult. The Aryan Christ perfectly captures the charged atmosphere of Jung's era and presents a cast of characters no novelist could dream up, among them *Edith Rockefeller McCormick--whose story is fully told here for the first time--the lonely, agoraphobic daughter of John D. Rockefeller, who moved to Zurich to be near Jung and spent millions of dollars to help him launch his religious movement..."
















*

Here's an article I will save here and read later:

*The mysterious Jung: his cult, the lies he told, and the occult*

*Ivan Tyrrell asks Professor Richard Noll, author of ‘The Jung Cult’, to unravel the lies Carl G Jung told to aggrandise himself and his charismatic psychoanalytic movement.*

LINK


----------



## Sily

Whoops.

Someone got *TASED*.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562643632691195910


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562795681210781697


----------



## Sily

30 years ago.

*30*.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562786888666165249


----------



## Sily

Take responsibility for your lies and crimes.

Don't make me list all the lawsuits, crimes, failures, bankruptcies and lies.

30,000 lies while in office. LOL. How can anyone support you still?

independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-election-2020/trump-lies-false-presidency-b1790285.html


----------



## Sily

Maybe she talks too much?

I'm not a fan of people that talk.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562837501810642945


----------



## Sily

Someone is melting the **** down on Truth Social.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

No book ever helped me on "productivity".

I was never into goals, plans, lists.

FEAR of no roof over my head, or no food in my belly, made all the difference to me.

FEAR motivated me.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562827078562590720


----------



## Sily

Please please please let it not be completely redacted and have some good STUFF, we can see.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562887721378783232
Is the meltdown on Truth Social continuing?


----------



## Sily

The White House is calling you two out.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562916204011995136


----------



## Sily

Playing on BBC radio 6 right now. This guy is currently living in Baltimore, Maryland.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Who is in charge of the White House Twitter account tonight.... because ......DAMN.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562938597606445057


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562746355805609984


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563203914438410240


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

🍇🍈🍉🍊🍋🍌🍍🍎🍏🍐🍑🍒🍓🍅


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Guess who could see the writing on the wall in 2020.

*Bankrupt and indebted, Trump's taxes show he threatens US security*

Source

Last Updated at September 28, 2020 16:36 IST


----------



## Sily

It's go time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563209461572874241


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563217633800966144


----------



## Sily

Source/artist: The Vintage Cookie Jar.


----------



## Sily

Infuriating.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563549407299383304


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563499031451406337
I stole it plain & simple from an Audi commercial:

NEVER follow.

Also --


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563541852086681600
GOOD SONG.


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563296231970836480


----------



## Sily

Sounds good to me.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563614292485734406


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540363850876346371


----------



## Sily

September 1st!

_Ba-dee-ya, say, do you remember?
Ba-dee-ya, dancing in September
Ba-dee-ya, never was a cloudy day
And we'll say
Ba-dee-ya, say, do you remember?
Ba-dee-ya, dancing in September
Ba-dee-ya, golden dreams were shiny days_


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

*I MADE THIS RECIPE UP TONIGHT*

Buy turkey slices, from the deli.

Get a pound of these turkey slices.

Get a box of cornbread stuffing, can of whole berry cranberry, rice, can of corn.

Mix all that together, except turkey slices.

Put stuffing mix on your turkey slices and roll up like a cigar.

Put all turkey slices in casserole dish.

Pour leftover stuffing on turkey rolls in casserole.

Finally, pour a jar of turkey GRAVY over stuffing.

Bake 350 for 45 minutes.

DELISH!

Pic from tonight inside:


* *


----------



## Sily

Excellent.

The law breaker broke the law.

10 years for you.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565432681449529345


----------



## Sily

Why do they have to make it so complicated?

Just have a red *NO* button and a green *YES* button.


----------



## Sily

The Criterion Channel is offering, for September 2022, British New Wave.

They say on their site:

Of the myriad cinematic revolutions that swept the globe in the 1950s and ’60s, the British New Wave stood out for the raw immediacy and intense realism with which it rendered working-class lives and experiences. Emerging alongside the “angry young men” of England’s literary scene, filmmakers like Tony Richardson, Karel Reisz, and Lindsay Anderson broke new ground by giving voice to the frustrations and disillusionment felt by average Britons in tough, hard-hitting touchstones of what came to be known as “kitchen-sink realism,” including LOOK BACK IN ANGER, SATURDAY NIGHT AND SUNDAY MORNING, and THIS SPORTING LIFE. Throughout the 1960s, directors such as John Schlesinger (BILLY LIAR, DARLING) and Richard Lester (THE KNACK . . . AND HOW TO GET IT) would continue to push the boundaries of the movement, taking it into increasingly expressionistic, fanciful, and experimental territory that reflected the liberated spirit of swinging-sixties London.

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO... here is my challenge to myself for September 2022. Watch all of these movies before the end of September 30th. GAME ON!


Room At The Top
Look Back In Anger
Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
The Entertainer
A Taste Of Honey
The L-Shaped Room
A Kind Of Loving
This Sporting Life
Tom Jones
Billy Liar
The Servant
Séance on a Wet Afternoon
 Girl With Green Eyes
Darling
The Knack . . . and How to Get It
 If....
Kes


----------



## Sily

Ahhhh... I absolutely HATE #9 on this list. Into The Wild. Chris McCandless was an idiot. The only thing, that is going to "inspire" me to do in that movie, is put my fist through the TV screen. But some of the other movies I have not seen and might check out.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565644109884571649


----------



## Sily

What a friggin' *MESS* this is.













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565712996151828480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565750067574751233

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565715434359427072


----------



## Sily

*Energy Shortages And Inflation Threaten Civil Unrest In Europe*
By Irina Slav - Sep 02, 2022, 7:00 AM CDT

According to risk consultancy Verisk Maplecroft, the world is facing an unprecedented rise in civil unrest due to rising inflation and energy costs.
In Europe, even some of the wealthiest nations are facing extreme risk of protest, including the Netherlands and Germany.
While wealthy governments may be able to buy more time, it appears that the worst of this crisis is yet to come.
Germany and Norway, two of the wealthiest states in Europe, are among countries that are experiencing disruptions to everyday life that in some countries could lead to civil unrest.

This is according to risk consultancy Verisk Maplecroft, whose new civil unrest index report revealed that more than 50 percent of the 198 countries covered by the index saw an increase in civil unrest in the past quarter.

“The world is facing an unprecedented rise in civil unrest as governments of all stripes grapple with the impacts of inflation on the price of staple foods and energy,” principal analyst Torbjorn Soldvedt said.


“The data, covering seven years, shows that the last quarter saw more countries witness an increase in risks from civil unrest than at any time since the Index was released,” he noted.

If that’s not bad enough, Soldvedt said that the worst is still to come.

“With more than 80% of countries around the world seeing inflation above 6%, socioeconomic risks are reaching critical levels. Almost half of all the countries on the CUI are now categorized as high- or extreme-risk, and a large number of states are expected to experience a further deterioration over the next six months.”


The countries with extreme risk of protests include, perhaps unsurprisingly, Germany, Ukraine, the Netherlands, Switzerland, and Bosnia and Herzegovina.

Europe has been badly shaken by an energy crunch that began last year due to low energy production and low gas storage levels, worsened this year after Russia invaded Ukraine and the EU responded with sanctions and is about to get worse still as the sanction push continues with a price cap on Russian oil shipments to be discussed by G7 today.

According to Verisk Maplecroft’s report, wealthy governments who can “spend their way out of the crisis” have a good chance of surviving the unrest. Those who lack to funds to pay to shield citizens from excessive energy prices may end up paying with their positions.

Source for article: oilprice.com/Energy/Energy-General/Energy-Shortages-And-Inflation-Threaten-Civil-Unrest-In-Europe.html


----------



## Sily

Bring on *HALLOWEEN*! Who thinks of these things.

That is sooooooooooooo cool!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565369663743205377


----------



## Sily

1. I have no school tomorrow.
2. I have no work tomorrow.
3. I don't have to Meow all day long.

Conclusion: my life is WAY better.


----------



## Sily

Credit goes to MotivateMe247.


----------



## Sily

Saddle up greasy boy, you going to the big house!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565811192521801734


----------



## Sily

Been watching Cat's Meow Karaoke from New Orleans, LA tonight (EarthCam). The DJ is REALLY good. Most of the singers are wasted (I think, not sure). Someone sang this song and did well.


----------



## Sily

The Pope is preparing.

Winter is coming.

*Pope Francis instructs Vatican entities to move all funds to Vatican bank by Sept. 30*

Rome Newsroom, Aug 23, 2022 / 05:51 am

Pope Francis has ordered that the Holy See and connected entities move all financial assets to the Institute for Works of Religion (IOR), commonly known as the Vatican bank.

The pope’s rescript, issued Aug. 23, clarifies the interpretation of a paragraph in the new constitution of the Roman Curia, _Praedicate Evangelium_, promulgated in March.

According to Francis’ rescript, financial and liquid assets held in banks other than the IOR must be moved to the Vatican bank within 30 days of Sept. 1, 2022.

The IOR, based in Vatican City State, has 110 employees and 14,519 clients. As of 2021, it looked after 5.2 billion euros ($5.6 billion) of client assets.

Though commonly called a “bank,” the IOR is technically a financial institute, with no branches, working within Vatican City State to provide services to clients, which include the Holy See and connected entities, religious orders, clergy, Catholic institutions, and Holy See employees.

The IOR saw its number of clients decline by 472, from 14,991 clients at the end of 2020 to 14,519 in 2021. Nearly half of its clients in 2019 were religious orders.

According to its annual report, the financial institution’s $19 million net profit in 2021 was also down from $44 million in 2020 and $46 million in 2019.

In his Aug. 23 rescript, Pope Francis said article 219, paragraph 3 of _Praedicate Evangelium_ “must be interpreted to mean that the activity of asset manager and custodian of the movable patrimony of the Holy See and of the Institutions connected with the Holy See is the exclusive responsibility of the Institute for Works of Religion.”

The decree will force Holy See institutions, including the Secretariat of State, to move their financial assets to the IOR by the end of September. The Secretariat of State is known to have had accounts in Swiss financial institutions, including Credit Suisse, through which the controversial London building investment was initially carried out.

Article 219, paragraph 3 of the new curial constitution says: “The execution of the financial transactions referred to in §§ 1 and 2 is carried out through the Institute for the Works of Religion,” the IOR.

The financial transactions described in paragraphs 1 and 2 of article 219 are the administration and management of the Holy See's real estate and movable assets and entities entrusting their assets to the Holy See.

Source link for this article: catholicnewsagency.com/news/252093/pope-francis-instructs-vatican-entities-to-move-all-funds-to-vatican-bank-by-sept-30


----------



## Sily

Let that sink in.


* *


----------



## Sily

Tyrien Lannister was the only reason I watched GOT.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Well, that sucks!


* *














* *


----------



## Sily

You can mix/match them all you want, only Star Trek original, was any good. (1966)


----------



## Sily

* *


















.


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566168988182319104
1. Coffee.
2. Toast.
3. Netflix

(in order of importance)


----------



## Sily

Credit: Written Notes


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> You can mix/match them all you want, only Star Trek original, was any good. (1966)
> 
> View attachment 908695


I agree that in terms of Star Trek that only the original series was outstanding.

The Next Generation has some good episodes but they don't have Captain Kirk and Mr Spock and Bones. So therein lies its weakness.

Star Wars was entertaining and the first movie was mind blowing in 1977 when it was released. But overexposure reveals its superficiality.


----------



## Sily

So glad you feel that way about Star Trek. God bless my father for introducing me to Star Trek in the 60s. He loved that show and watched it into his 80s. Loved his cowboy movies (High Noon his fav), his gladiator movies at Easter (The Robe, Ben Hur) and ALL the Star Trek series and movies. I don't think he liked Star Wars much. The Hunt For Red October is "our movie" we always watched together. We saw it in the theater and TV.


----------



## Sily

I might be SUPER bold and buy this door mat for my front porch.

It is incredibly RUDE.

But it reflects my feelings.

Maybe I could take it up, on the days UPS, FedEx, Wal-Mart and Amazon make deliveries.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Sounds like my husband.

Sounds like me.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566437340213612547


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566181849575182340


----------



## Sily

I think alien life on other planets could take the form of gases, clouds, wind, single cell, light. Life forms don't always have to stand on two legs and have a face.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566471435295539202


----------



## Sily

Beautiful. Incredible.

Raquel Pinto.


----------



## Sily

Like I said earlier in this blog, I love the student loan debt relief program. I'm saying it again. You guys got a lucky break. Sometimes it happens to humans on this planet. ENJOY.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566508904141430784


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566466807455686662
1. Attend a child custody hearing.
2. Cook fried chicken.
3. Go grocery shopping.
4. Visit your mother in the nursing home.
5. Hail a cab.
6. Fly across country on a plane.
7. Attend church.
8. Visit a family member in prison.
9. Fund drive on TV for your local PBS station.
10. Debate, on TV, your political opponent.
11. Test drive a new car.

I'll stop there. I have a ton more.


----------



## Sily

Credit: Written Notes


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Democracies have prosecuted corrupt leaders - America can too.


* *






Link to article: counterpunch.org/2022/09/06/democracies-have-prosecuted-corrupt-leaders-america-can-too/


SEPTEMBER 6, 2022
*Democracies have Prosecuted Corrupt Leaders – America Can Too*
BY NICK LICATA








Photo by Darren Halstead

According to Axis Research, since 2000, at least 76 countries have jailed or prosecuted their former leaders. Many were democracies, including established functioning ones such as Brazil, Israel, France, and South Korea. America is the exception; no former president has been indicted for a crime.

Has our image of exceptionalism, seeing ourselves as the most democratic and free republic, enthralled us from applying the law to our former leaders? Prosecuting former President Donald Trump may break that spell.

In a democratic republic, after their term in office ends, the person who was the executive returns to the same status as everyone else; being a citizen of that nation—a nation where all citizens have the same legal rights and responsibilities. Consequently, a former executive must obey the laws, no matter how long they served as the executive or how popular they were while in office. This is the second important characteristic of a democratic republic.

This adherence to the laws is not true of countries that label themselves as “republics” where the executive obtains or remains in office without being freely elected. As a result, the law never applies to the executive, e.g., the Republic of Cuba, Republic of China, Republic of Belarus, etc., Or a “banana republic,” which some Republicans accuse our government of becoming when the FBI began investigating Trump for violating the law.

A test measuring a democratic republic’s durability is when a former executive must submit to the law. It not only stresses that nation’s institutions but also that society’s culture of accepting the democratic process.

If former President Donald Trump is charged with a crime that the FBI is investigating, we will face that test. Former Trump advisor Steve Bannon accused former Vice President Mike Pence of being “Just a disgusting coward” when Pence asked Republicans to stop attacking the FBI over searching Mar-a-Lago, Trump’s residence, and private clubhouse. In describing the search, Bannon said, “We’re talking about a police state.”

Senator Lindsay Graham followed up with a similar attitude, cautioning that there could be “rioting in the streets” if Trump were indicted. Who was Graham warning? The entire nation? The courts? Anyone who would testify that Trump had broken the law?

MAGA Republicans have said our nation would have violence on the streets if Trump was prosecuted on corruption charges. However, that has not been the case in other democracies where the former executive has either been indicted, tried in court, or found guilty and sentenced to prison.

*In Brazil, former President Lula da Silva spent a year and a half in prison*

Brazil offers an example where a popular president from the largest political party was arrested and convicted after leaving office. However, there was no rioting in the streets by his supporters.

Former President Luiz Inaction Lula da Silva (aka Lula) was arrested and convicted years after he left office. However, after his Presidency in 2010, BBC reported that he left “as the most popular president in Brazilian history, boasting approval ratings of about 80%.”

In April 2015, the Public Ministry of Brazil opened an investigation into allegations of influence peddling by Lula. A police report stated he had taken illegal bribes from an oil company to benefit his political party and a new presidential campaign.

In July 2017, Lula was convicted on money laundering and corruption charges. A federal judge sentenced him to nine-and-a-half years in prison. However, he only served a year and a half because the sentencing judge was found to be politically biased.

When Lula was arrested, indicted, or sentenced, there was no rioting in the nation’s streets. Sao Paulo did see several street demonstrations in 2017 when Lula was sentenced. But that was it. As the leader of Brazil’s largest party, the social democratic Workers Party, and a popular figure, Lula did not call on his followers to storm the capital or attack the credibility of the court system.

Lula is now running again for president and has a good chance of beating the current far-right president and friend of Donald Trump, Jair Bolsonaro. Trump’s son, Trump Jr., traveled to Brazilia to support Bolsonaro’s reelection. But, without providing evidence, Trump Jr. played the family tune of casting doubt that the electoral process would allow Bolsonaro to win.

*Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu was indicted for bribery and fraud*

Benjamin Netanyahu served twice as Israel’s Prime Minister, most recently ending in 2021. During his last two terms, there had been an ongoing investigation into alleged bribery, fraud, and breach of trust by him and his close political allies. The police began investigating him at the end of 2016. Netanyahu, like his closest ally Donald Trump, claims to be a victim of a “witch hunt.”

Nevertheless, the police recommended indictments against him, which were officially made in November 2019. Netanyahu remains as Prime Minister but has been on trial at the Jerusalem District Court since May 2020.

His strategy outside the courtroom is to accuse the media of being part of a left-wing coalition and plotting against him and the entire right wing. Although, he appointed the Chief of the Israeli Police and the Attorney General in charge of the investigation. He is pursuing a plea deal within the court system that would put him under house arrest but not in prison.

His attempts to denigrate the court system, the police, and the media, have followed the same pattern as Trump’s, with the exception that he has not questioned the legitimacy of the government to hold elections. Moreover, while there have been demonstrations in his favor and against him, Netanyahu has not called upon his supporters to invade parliament. Consequently, the Israeli Republic is not facing an existential crisis even though Netanyahu is facing criminal charges and possible prison time.

*Former French President Nicolas Sarkozy was sentenced to prison*

Donald Trump is not the first former president to have his home searched by the police. Former French President Nicolas Sarkozy’s got that home visit after he completed his term in 2012. Since then, he has been in court for several charges.
In March of last year, Sarkozy received a three-year prison sentence on the specific charge of corruption and influence peddling for trying to obtain information illegally from a judge on a legal case against him.

Then in October of last year, he was found guilty of illegally financing his 2012 presidential bid by exceeding France’s strict electoral rules and sentenced to a year of house arrest. Prosecutors found that his campaign had spent almost twice the legal limit.

He is appealing both convictions. However, even if found guilty in both cases, his punishment may be limited to house arrest and for a limited time.

As expected, his attorney and supporters have dismissed the entire legal process as political. His attorneys initially declared that searching his home would prove “futile” and told reporters that the court’s ruling was “totally baseless and unjustified.” Then, Christian Jacob, the head of Sarkozy’s party, gave his “unfailing support” to Mr. Sarkozy and tweeted, “The severity of the sentence is absolutely disproportionate.”

However, there were no noticeable demonstrations in support of Sarkozy. The only democratic crisis that could be brewing was suggested by Pascal Perrineau, a political science professor at the Sciences Po university. He opined that the convictions of high-level politicians “heighten the mistrust, the impression that they are all corrupt.”

*South Korean President Park Geun-hye served five years in prison for corruption *

South Korea’s first female President Park Geun-hye ruled from 2013 to 2017 until she was impeached and convicted on related corruption charges. As the conservative party leader that had ruled South Korea for a decade, Park became president, winning 51.6 percent of the votes.

Unlike the leaders in the three other countries mentioned, she was unpopular while in office. In November 2016, more than one million citizens demonstrated and demanded that she resign or be impeached. She was impeached the following March for leaking government secrets to her confidante, bribery, abuse of power, and coercion.
Interestingly she lost the support of her party. The impeachment easily exceeded the required a two-thirds threshold in their National Assembly. Although it was a secret ballot vote, Washington Post concluded that nearly half of the 128 lawmakers in Park’s party Saenuri had supported the impeachment to remove her from office. They apparently recognized that supporting their accused party’s leader in a public manner would discredit their candidates in elections.

No longer holding office, she lost her immunity, and the court found her guilty on 16 of 18 charges. She was sentenced to 24 years. Her successor pardoned her after serving five years in prison. Korea’s democracy functioned through the entire investigation, impeachment, court trial, and sentencing without accusations of Korea becoming a police state or threatened with street riots.

*The Issue of Immunity*
Rick Noack of the Washington Post points out that “democratic governments around the world have various safeguards to prevent politically motivated investigations into their elected leadership.” However, they are not an “absolute immunity” that Trump has claimed in his legal battles.

In two cases, _Nixon v. Fitzgerald_ and _Clinton v. Jones_*,* the Supreme Court has defined absolute immunity for a president as being confined to his official responsibilities. SCOTUS declared in the Clinton case that absolute immunity does not apply “for unofficial acts grounded purely in the identity of his office.” Consequently, it allowed a civil lawsuit against Bill Clinton to proceed while he was president.

Donald Trump claiming absolute immunity for his unofficial removal of government files from the White House would not be covered. His actions on January 6 may not be as well. In both situations, his plea for absolute immunity could likely end up being decided by SCOTUS. Since the current six reactionary justices have overturned decisions of prior Supreme Courts, Trump may be granted immunity.

*Democracies can handle prosecuting former leaders *

America was not the first nation to allow women to vote or ban slavery, but it is still an exceptional republic. It has maintained an orderly transition of governance for over 230 years. America is both a representative democracy and a constitutional republic, i.e., a democratic republic. Based on the date of the constitution, it is the oldest democracy in the world.

It is crucial to treat Donald Trump not as a hero, a villain, or a victim but as a fellow citizen. And he, like the rest of us, must acknowledge that, despite the faults in our governance, laws alone do not keep America stable. Like all societies, ours is held together through norms, the perceived informal rules defining acceptable and appropriate actions that apply to all citizens. If they are abandoned, so will our institutions, as brute power will decide our nation’s fate.

*A final footnote: *

MAGA was coined by Donald Trump as Make America Great Again. Some folks see the movement as enabling a more nefarious outcome. Two young people, Joe and Whitney, rechristened MAGA as Make American Government Authoritarian. Their view reflects a growing division in seeing where our country’s future could be headed.
One dire warning came from the International IDEA’s Global State of Democracy. Their 2021 report said, “The United States, the bastion of global democracy, fell victim to authoritarian tendencies itself, and was knocked down a significant number of steps on the democratic scale.”

_Nick Licata is author of_ Becoming A Citizen Activist,_ and_ _has served 5 terms on the Seattle City Council, named progressive municipal official of the year by The Nation, and is founding board chair of Local Progress, a national network of 1,000 progressive municipal officials._


----------



## Sily

*Material on foreign nation’s nuclear capabilities seized at Trump’s Mar-a-Lago*
Some seized documents were so closely held, only the president, a Cabinet-level or near-Cabinet level official could authorize others to know
*Link: Washington Post*

* *





By Devlin Barrett
and
Carol D. Leonnig

September 6, 2022 at 7:53 p.m. EDT

A document describing a foreign government’s military defenses, including its nuclear capabilities, was found by FBI agents who searched former president Donald Trump’s Mar-a-Lago residence and private club last month, according to people familiar with the matter, underscoring concerns among U.S. intelligence officials about classified material stashed in the Florida property.


Some of the seized documents detail top-secret U.S. operations so closely guarded that many senior national security officials are kept in the dark about them. Only the president, some members of his Cabinet or a near-Cabinet-level official could authorize other government officials to know details of these special-access programs, according to people familiar with the search, who spoke on the condition of anonymity to describe sensitive details of an ongoing investigation.

Documents about such highly classified operations require special clearances on a need-to-know basis, not just top-secret clearance. Some special-access programs can have as few as a couple dozen government personnel authorized to know of an operation’s existence. Records that deal with such programs are kept under lock and key, almost always in a secure compartmented information facility, with a designated control officer to keep careful tabs on their location.

But such documents were stored at Mar-a-Lago, with uncertain security, more than 18 months after Trump left the White House.

Deep inside busy Mar-a-Lago, a storage room where secrets were kept

After months of trying, according to government court filings, the FBI has recovered more than 300 classified documents from Mar-a-Lago this year: 184 in a set of 15 boxes sent to the National Archives and Records Administration in January, 38 more handed over by a Trump lawyer to investigators in June, and more than 100 additional documents unearthed in a court-approved search on Aug. 8.

It was in this last batch of government secrets, the people familiar with the matter said, that the information about a foreign government’s nuclear-defense readiness was found. These people did not identify the foreign government in question, say where at Mar-a-Lago the document was found or offer additional details about one of the Justice Department’s most sensitive national security investigations.

A Trump spokesman did not immediately comment. Spokespeople for the Justice Department and FBI declined to comment.

The Office of the Director of National Intelligence is conducting a risk assessment, to determine how much potential harm was posed by the removal from government custody of hundreds of classified documents.

Trump and the Mar-a-Lago documents: A timeline

The Washington Post previously reported that FBI agents who searched Trump’s home were looking, in part, for any classified documents relating to nuclear weapons. After that story published, Trump compared it on social media to a host of previous government investigations into his conduct. “Nuclear weapons issue is a Hoax, just like Russia, Russia, Russia was a Hoax, two Impeachments were a Hoax, the Mueller investigation was a Hoax, and much more. Same sleazy people involved,” he wrote, going on to suggest that FBI agents might have planted evidence against him.

A grand jury subpoena issued May 11 demanded the return of “all documents or writings in the custody or control of Donald J. Trump and/or the Office of Donald J. Trump bearing classification markings,” including “Top Secret,” and the lesser categories of “Secret” and “Confidential.”

The subpoena, issued to Trump’s custodian of records, then listed more than two dozen sub-classifications of documents, including “S/FRD,” an acronym for “Formerly Restricted Data,” which is reserved for information that relates primarily to the military use of nuclear weapons. Despite the “formerly” in the title, the term does not mean the information is no longer classified.

One person familiar with the Mar-a-Lago search said the goal of the comprehensive list was to ensure recovery of all classified records on the property, and not just those that investigators had reason to believe might be there.

Investigators grew alarmed, according to one person familiar with the search, as they began to review documents retrieved from the club’s storage closet, Trump’s residence and his office in August. The team soon came upon records that are extremely restricted, so much so that even some of the senior-most national security officials in the Biden administration weren’t authorized to review them. One government filing alluded to this information when it noted that counterintelligence FBI agents and prosecutors investigating the Mar-a-Lago documents were not authorized at first to review some of the material seized.

FBI's Mar-a-Lago search followed months of resistance, delay by Trump

Among the 100-plus classified documents taken in August, some were marked “HCS,” a category of highly classified government information that refers to “HUMINT Control Systems,” which are systems used to protect intelligence gathered from secret human sources, according to a court filing. A partially unsealed affidavit said documents found in the boxes that were sent to the National Archives in January related to the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court. There was also material that was never meant to be shared with foreign nations.

The investigation into possible mishandling of classified information, as well as possible hiding, tampering or destruction of government records, grew even more complex Monday when a federal judge in Florida granted Trump’s request to appoint a special master to review the material seized in the Aug. 8 search and weed out documents that may be covered by executive privilege — a legal standard that, as applied to former presidents, is poorly defined.

U.S. District Court Judge Aileen M. Cannon ruled the special master also will sift through all of the nearly 13,000 documents and items the FBI took to identify any that might be protected by attorney-client privilege, even though Justice Department lawyers have said a “filter” team has already completed that task.

Cannon’s ruling could slow down and complicate the government’s criminal probe, particularly if the Justice Department decides to appeal over the unsettled and tricky questions of what executive privilege a former president may have. The judge ruled that investigators cannot “use” the seized material in their investigation until the special master concludes his or her examination.

A special master has yet to be appointed; Cannon has asked Trump and the Justice Department to agree on a list of qualified candidates by Friday. Legal experts noted that the Justice Department can still interview witnesses, use other evidence and present information to a grand jury while the special master examines the seized material.
In her order, Cannon said the appointment of a special master was necessary “to ensure at least the appearance of fairness and integrity under the extraordinary circumstances presented.”

Justice Dept. filing points to new legal peril for Trump, his lawyers

She also reasoned that a special master could mitigate potential harm to Trump “by way of improper disclosure of sensitive information to the public,” suggesting that knowledge or details of the case were harmful to the former president, and could be lessened by inserting a special master into the document-review process.

“As a function of Plaintiff’s former position as President of the United States, the stigma associated with the subject seizure is in a league of its own,” Cannon wrote. “A future indictment, based to any degree on property that ought to be returned, would result in reputational harm of a decidedly different order of magnitude.”

While the FBI search has drawn strong condemnation from Trump and his Republican allies, who accuse the Justice Department of acting with political malice against a past president who may seek the office again in 2024, some Republicans have said the action might have been necessary.

In an interview that aired Friday, former Trump attorney general William P. Barr said there is no reason classified documents should have been at Mar-a-Lago after Trump was out of office.

“People say this was unprecedented,” Barr told Fox News. “But it’s also unprecedented for a president to take all this classified information and put them in a country club, okay?”


----------



## Sily

Inside is the letter Kushner received from the Congress of the United States, Committee on oversight and Reform, June 2, 2022. 

Please excuse my editorial comment... BUT.... the boy is absolutely fk'd.

*ETA* - the pages are out of order, but, if you want to read this lovely and damning letter from The Committee, you'll figure it out.


* *


----------



## Sily

Things are getting out of hand.


* *


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Nope.


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567494132540624899


----------



## Sily

What a tiny little baby. In front of the whole world. 100% idiot.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567377299896426501


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567551901381574656


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563973832141971456


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563889694257324033


----------



## Sily

He reminds me of a drinker/alcoholic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567586812041773056


----------



## Sily

I can guarantee it is not just kids. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565420352951697408


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567615244163502080
1. To DW... I'm so freakin' sorry for everything. I take FULL responsibility for ALL our failures. You were the good one.

2. To JW ... You were about the dumbest person I ever met. Friggin' waste of a pot head.

3. Guess what. I can't EVEN remember your name. How sad is that. I can't remember your name! Boy, did I learn my lesson, never date at work. Never EVER date someone from work. What the heck was your name?!?! How can I completely forget an ex's name?


----------



## Sily

Justice.

You'll spend the rest of your life in jail.

You DO NOT kill an investigative reporter because he pisses you off.

RIP Mr. German.

Maybe other reporters, will continue your information, that was abruptly silenced.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567693088633790465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540487260096700416


----------



## Sily

Queen Elizabeth II has died at age 96.

What a life!

God bless.


----------



## Sily

The DOJ (Department of Justice) is appealing the appointment of a Special Master. Kah-ching!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567962955442171905


----------



## Sily

...and you know who the sucker is...it's you.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567877713506992129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567892005623144448


----------



## Sily

"This is my first time operating."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567968474558783490


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

This article at The Guardian was written in 2017.

*‘London Bridge is down’: the secret plan for the days after the Queen’s death*
She is venerated around the world. She has outlasted 12 US presidents. She stands for stability and order. But her kingdom is in turmoil, and her subjects are in denial that her reign will ever end. That’s why the palace has a plan.

Sam Knight
Fri 17 Mar 2017 03.40 EDT

LINK


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

More pictures just put up by The Guardian.

LINK


----------



## Sily

Who is coming to save me?

1. Andy Griffith
2. Barney Fire
3. Aunt Bee
4. Opie


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567849622042722304


----------



## Sily

*HA!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568175948830310403


----------



## Sily

*SPINE-TINGLING! 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿 Dafydd Iwan belts out Yma o Hyd before Wales vs Austria!*

Ah, Jesus. It made me cry. Overwhelmed with feels. 😥


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

His Majesty The King:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568297669382082567


----------



## Sily

*Judge rejects Trump lawsuit against Hillary Clinton over 2016 Russia claims*

Link: theguardian.com/us-news/2022/sep/09/trump-hillary-clinton-lawsuit-russia-allegations


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

*NO.*


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Just what are in those banker boxes, being loaded on the plane?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568609442752602113


----------



## Sily

Tis the season to be jolly...


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568531721393512450


----------



## Sily

1. Jesus
2. Mary Magdalene
3. Nostradamus


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568693244825071617


----------



## Sily

CNN is a hell hole now. It's too creepy to watch. All the anchors have dyed their hair, and it's ALL bad dye jobs. No highlights. Just one color. There is not one human working there. They are all androids.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571109173039071233
*30s or 40s.*


----------



## Sily

I hope mom or dad wasn't filming this -- because both these boys -- need supervision.

The boy in red, is going to need an ice pack and/or X-Ray, and the boy throwing the ball, needs counseling, on not causing sibling traumatic brain injury.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571198461072084995


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571256191547744263


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

We are witnessing history being made.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571183862327164928


----------



## Sily

I ❤ pimento cheese so much.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571277639830343680


----------



## Sily

Great song ❤💚💙💜💛

Oogum boogum.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

😁😄😂😊 I got "Paintball" 😋😊😆😅


----------



## Sily

Saving this here.


----------



## Sily

WHFS radio. Memories.


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> 😁😄😂😊 I got "Paintball" 😋😊😆😅
> 
> View attachment 909303


I am in trouble. Hunt


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

I got news for Ceres and Jupiter -- you need to calm the fuck down. Waaaaaaay too wound up.

Making me dizzy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571295919567679488


----------



## Sily

So much skills. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571334062383730691


----------



## Sily

Well, that's it. I've seen everything there is to see on the internet. THAT right there, is the end.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571598018843127808


----------



## Sily

No. That is not how any of this works.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571368513729609731


----------



## Sily

Fowey. I will do some research. Cool town.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571412579838296065


----------



## Sily

Holy crapsola Batman. I've hit 1,000 posts and 10,000 views. Here's the problem. My thanks to posts ratio is going to go *WAY DOWN.*


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571265872869695489


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> Holy crapsola Batman. I've hit 1,000 posts and 10,000 views. Here's the problem. My thanks to posts ratio is going to go *WAY DOWN.*


What is the average age of members on this site? Is that revealed anywhere?
I get the impression it's under 30 yrs old. Do you have any stats on that?
They aren't interested in your reposting of Twitter.
They all seem to be into discussing unproven generalities and theories and answering the big questions about life, political systems, and existence as if they are qualified to judge these things at a macro level.


----------



## Sily

I just love Alan Alda, *sooooooooooooo* much. 💛💜💙💚❤


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571286284441899011


----------



## Sily

UpClosePersonal said:


> What is the average age of member son this site? Is that revealed anywhere?
> I get the impression it's under 30 yrs old. Do you have any stats on that?


I think the average age is teens, 20s. I'll try to find a poll to backup that statement. I've seen a poll somewheres around here before.

I won't mention names, cuz, they probably don't want to be mentioned -- but -- I take solace in the fact that there are definitely some old farts @ PerCafe. I'm talking 50s, 60s. There is one lady, I have tons of respect for, who is older than ME! 😊. There is one guy who is the funniest, who is older than me. 😄


----------



## UpClosePersonal




----------



## Sily

Haha... I love your meme @UpClosePersonal ! 😊

I found a quick poll from 2011. It's really old (2011), but the poll got lots of votes. I think there are only about 5 people left on this site now. 🤗

Here is the link: Average Age Group of PerC users

10 - 15 equals 20 votes
15 - 20 equals 155 votes
20 - 30 equals 173 votes
30 - 40 equals 27 votes
above 40 equals 18 votes


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> Haha... I love your meme @UpClosePersonal ! 😊
> 
> I found a quick poll from 2011. It's really old (2011), but the poll got lots of votes. I think there are only about 5 people left on this site now. 🤗
> 
> Here is the link: Average Age Group of PerC users
> 
> 10 - 15 equals 20 votes
> 15 - 20 equals 155 votes
> 20 - 30 equals 173 votes
> 30 - 40 equals 27 votes
> above 40 equals 18


You realize that info is 11 years out of date. I didn't know if there is another way to gather statistics on this site.
I want to know some of the following statistics:
Who has liked my posts more than anyone else. I'd like to commend them on their good taste.
Whatever happened to the list of last ten people who visited your profile?

I also miss seeing a member's type alongside their member name when they post.. What good is hearing their take on a topic if you can't check it against their type (and in the process learn something about type)?


----------



## Dalien

UpClosePersonal said:


> You realize that info is 11 years out of date. I didn't know if there is another way to gather statistics on this site.
> I want to know some of the following statistics:
> Who has liked my posts more than anyone else. I'd like to commend them on their good taste.
> Whatever happened to the list of last ten people who visited your profile?
> 
> I also miss seeing a member's type alongside their member name when they post.. What good is hearing their take on a topic if you can't check it against their type (and in the process learn something about type)?


Who has liked my posts more than anyone else has never been a statistic on PerC.
The last ten people list left when Vertical Scope took over.—ask them if this could be reinstated in community help. Make sure to @ VS_Admin
Member’s type is optional. Some put it in their signature.
I could start a poll for age.

Oh by-the-way, I’m older—61 and I don’t mind saying so one bit. I’ve said in a few places here and there.


----------



## Sily

@UpClosePersonal Haha @ good taste. Wouldn't it be interesting to know who your greatest fan is? Hey, that goes for everyone... wouldn't I and others like to know who our greatest fans are, by the numbers of thanks given. That would be cool.

I also miss type next to name. I miss gender next to name. I miss thanks received next to name (I was PROUD dammit!). I miss THANKS GIVEN on profiles. I always checked that. I miss being able to see if I had already replied to a thread. Now I have to click on 40 pages to see if I replied before. lol


----------



## Dalien

Sily said:


> @UpClosePersonal Haha @ good taste. Wouldn't it be interesting to know who your greatest fan is? Hey, that goes for everyone... wouldn't I and others like to know who our greatest fans are, by the numbers of thanks given. That would be cool.
> 
> I also miss type next to name. I miss gender next to name. I miss thanks received next to name (I was PROUD dammit!). I miss THANKS GIVEN on profiles. I always checked that. I miss being able to see if I had already replied to a thread. Now I have to click on 40 pages to see if I replied before. lol


Account Settings is the place to go to add gender, enneagram, etc. I put mine in personality type…








I think I’m going to request if we can have an icon located on the threads we have replied in.

If you click follow on a thread—this is how I somewhat keep track. It gets a little confusing because I follow some threads without replying.

I did make a members age poll.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Dalien said:


> Account Settings is the place to go to add gender, enneagram, etc. I put mine in personality type…
> View attachment 909333
> 
> I think I’m going to request if we can have an icon located on the threads we have replied in.
> 
> If you click follow on a thread—this is how I somewhat keep track. It gets a little confusing because I follow some threads without replying.
> 
> I did make a members age poll.


DAlien, I'll say this once...You're the best. Thanks for the overview.



> Now I have to click on 40 pages to see if I replied before. lol


The worst part of that is that you realize just how bored you are to go through all those posts.
I had to go through 25 pages of posts because I wanted to read some of the earliest conversations to see how the forum has changed. There is no "jump to last" button.


----------



## Sily

@Dalien 

Thank you for the reminder about Account Settings. I'll "fancy up" my Type line, maybe tomorrow. ❤

Thank you for making the poll. I did answer. It is so nice to know some older folks are still left.


----------



## Dalien

UpClosePersonal said:


> DAlien, I'll say this once...You're the best. Thanks for the overview.
> 
> 
> The worst part of that is that you realize just how bored you are to go through all those posts.
> I had to go through 25 pages of posts because I wanted to read some of the earliest conversations to see how the forum has changed. There is no "jump to last" button.











Click on start date takes you to OP—date of thread on the left.
Click on date of last entry takes you to last page—date on the right.
Once in thread, click on … on the upper right that has page numbers will take you to that page.
Thanks!

@Sily I almost forgot…
Also, at the bottom of each post on the right is a ribbon piece icon that one can use to save a post—I use this a lot. I’ve been going back through looking for old posts and have been doing this recently. I think this might stop VS from adding a replied icon, but I’m still going to try. These lists seem to grow.


----------



## Dalien

Sily said:


> @Dalien
> 
> Thank you for the reminder about Account Settings. I'll "fancy up" my Type line, maybe tomorrow. ❤
> 
> Thank you for making the poll. I did answer. It is so nice to know some older folks are still left.


Yep, I don’t feel so far away from people on here. Sometimes my age trips me. lol


----------



## Sily

Hey Dr. Oz -- you dancing douche nozzle -- you tortured puppies at your lab at Columbia University in 2004 "without a humane end point". People could hear them crying down the hall. SUFFERING. So here's what I hope happens -- you lose. I hope you lose BIG TIME.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571685190413467648


----------



## Sily

Someone needs an exorcism.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573854115750453255


----------



## Sily

I know this clip is old (I have seen it before) and I don't know if this 96 year old man is still alive, but, god bless you Sir, for what you do.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573828477698150400


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573924556108050433


----------



## Sily

Makes me sick to my stomach. Latest message from NOAA. The right side of a hurricane is the worst, I think I remember.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

🍁🍂🍁🍂Autumn Leaves by Mr. Nat King Cole🍁🍂🍁🍂


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574031912850624512


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

See the guy that stays at the table, *with the food*, and doesn't really run. That's me.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573326290438033408


----------



## Sily

Stay lazy people.

The only good that comes from climbing K2... is death.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Here's something you may enjoy. I read this book years ago. I'm guessing you read it too?


----------



## Sily

@UpClosePersonal 

Ah.... I think I did! But I can't fully remember. I also am pretty sure I read Five People You Meet In Heaven. I shall watch the video for sure. Thanks!


----------



## Sily

This is a keeper.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574172568738832387


----------



## Sily

Genius.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574418036446171142


----------



## Sily

Last images before DART mission made impact. First time in human history planetary defense system worked. It's historic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574540436655390721

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574539270987173903


----------



## Sily

Love the Rueben sandwich, but can't eat it due to so much salt in it.

So I'll say favorite sandwich now, is the Grilled Cheese and also the Fluffernutter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574491462535979008


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> Love the Rueben sandwich, but can't eat it due to so much salt in it.
> 
> So I'll say favorite sandwich now, is the Grilled Cheese and also the Fluffernutter.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574491462535979008


I'm sticking with the corned beef Rueben. It's not like I eat one everyday. Once or twice a year is fine. I had an amazing one up in Boston a few years ago.


----------



## Sily

@UpClosePersonal 

Oh boy, you are so lucky, to be able to still eat them. I remember them fondly. Great sandwich.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

So many memories with this one.


----------



## Sily

Uh oh. She took off her shoe. Someone is getting a beating.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576473091899023360


----------



## Sily

*Do You Belong On The Iron Throne? 

Find Out Which Game of Thrones House You Belong To*










*Congrats, you finished! 

Here are your results:*

HOUSE STARK

Your quiz results determined that you belong to House Stark! You have earned the rare honor of marching under the Wolf’s banner alongside the likes of the legendary Jon Snow, Sansa Stark, the Queen in the North, Bran Stark, the Three-Eyed Raven, and Arya Stark, the Girl With No Name. You will have no problem fitting in with the wolf pack because of your determination, loyalty, and strong-willed mind. Just like the Stark siblings, you are curious and constantly pushing the boundaries of what people deem “acceptable” for you. Keep being a rebel; everyone secretly admires you for it!


----------



## Sily

I sure hope she doesn't know what she is talking about.

*To clarify*: I HOPE NO ONE "*owns the science*".


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576320140928778240


----------



## Sily

Well, I certainly don't hate all people. 

Just some. 

I do love all dogs. 

I said *all*.


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576547545366507520


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576293180936290305


----------



## Sily

That settles it... CREMATION for me within 24 hours. No fooling around. No blasting me.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576295605399265280


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576581172611919873


----------



## Sily

Cool. Soul Train would come on Saturday afternoon, after Dick Clark's American Bandstand.

I was 12 years old in '71.

I think Don Cornelius would introduce the show as "It's the Sooooooooooooooooooooooul Traaaaaaain."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576626370225979394


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> View attachment 909781
> 
> 
> Well, I certainly don't hate all people.
> 
> Just some.
> 
> I do love all dogs.
> 
> I said *all*.


Reminds me of a shirt


----------



## Sily

Is there a test I will *not* take?

I don't think so.


*Test Result*
*Your Sociotype: EII-0














(INFj)
Ethical Intuitive Introvert - The Empath*
*Brief Description of the EII*
Using introverted feeling as her base function and extroverted intuition as her creative, the EII is adept at understanding people's internal drive and motivation. She often acts reserved, respectful, and polite around others she does not know well but will eventually open up more. She implicitly trusts her intuition when judging someone, and this intuition serves her well at grasping more abstract concepts. EIIs need to constantly set new goals for themselves and they care deeply about meeting these goals. However it should be noted that these goals are very personal, and she places less weight on the conventional achievements that society values, so often any correlation is largely coincidental. At her best, the EII is known for respecting other people's beliefs and values while also being an overachiever at school and work; at her worst, the EII's compassion and empathy can cause her undue harm when the people she cares about are suffering. Overall, the EII cares about diligence, meeting one's individuals goals, and respecting others; she distates behavior that is overtly loud, abrasive, or aggressive.

Learn more about the EII:


Full Description of the EII
EII Subtype Descriptions
EII Societal Role and Careers
Famous EII Persons




*Other Possible Types*

IEE (ENFp): 84% as likely as EII. Compare the EII (INFj) and IEE (ENFp) types here!
LII (INTj): 53% as likely as EII. Compare the EII (INFj) and LII (INTj) types here!
ESI (ISFj): 52% as likely as EII. Compare the EII (INFj) and ESI (ISFj) types here!
*Relative Quadra Values
Sociotype Characteristics*

Small GroupsFirst Tier DichotomiesSecond Tier DichotomiesThird Tier DichotomiesFourth Tier Dichotomies
Quadra: Delta
Club: Humanitarians
Temperament: IJ
Romance Styles:
Primary: Infantile
Secondary: Aggressor


Introvert
Intuitive
Ethical
Rational (Judging)

Static
Yielding
Aristocratic
Strategic
Constructivist
Farsighted

Serious
Judicious
Positivist
Process

Declaring

*Model A Function Strengths and Values*
These graphs depict the strength of each of the information elements in Model A and how much each is valued. The left graph depicts your Model A and the right graph depicts that of your dual. The




Your Model ADual's Model AFunctionInformation ElementRelative StrengthRelative ValueInformation ElementRelative StrengthRelative Value
Leading
Creative
Role
Vulnerable

Suggestive
Mobilizing
Ignoring
Demonstrative
Fi
Ne
Ti
Se

Te
Si
Fe
Ni37%
38%
13%
12%

13%
12%
37%
38%37%
38%
13%
12%

37%
38%
13%
12%Te
Si
Fe
Ni

Fi
Ne
Ti
Se37%
38%
13%
12%

13%
12%
37%
38%37%
38%
13%
12%

37%
38%
13%
12%
*Famous EIIs*










Adrien Brody














Actor








David duchovny














Actor








Calista Flockhart














Actor








Meg Ryan














Actor


----------



## Gamine

Gamine said:


> Football and soccer are both brutal.


I said as much…
Fans injured after stadium roof collapses in Chile


----------



## Sily

Gamine said:


> I said as much…
> Fans injured after stadium roof collapses in Chile


So bad. Saturday night I read 100 had died but that turned out to be very wrong.


----------



## Sily

*October Surprise.*

Everyone knows about the October Surprise, in past years, right?

I read last night, a A++ leader of a country, is going to die, as the October Surprise 2022.

Us regular folk (that's me) are only making guesses.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Absolutely *not* Mr. Musk. Russia needs to leave Ukraine now. *NOW*. They need to GO home. I apologize if that is not a popular opinion, too idealistic, or too simple. I don't give a ****. Someone needs to be charged with war crimes. I am aware nuclear war is being threatened.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576969255031296000


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

I laughed way too long @ this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578744029780791296


----------



## Sily

Okay. Done and done.


----------



## Sily

Uh huh.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> View attachment 910046


----------



## Sily

Nah. No papers in the coffin. 

My ever loving conspiracy brain says there is "another" body in the coffin. Like they killed someone, wet works/a hit/a whack & put the body inside the coffin. Sure did look heavy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578773475639951362


----------



## Sily

Very dignified, Sir, even if you are on all fours, on the ground. I completely 100%, feel your pain.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579060114442461184


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579139153622872064


----------



## Sily

3?

The first one is sooooooooo easy. Alcohol and famine.

Then comes serial killers and holidays.

The third one I am finding impossible to pick.

Comedy and terrorism.

What stays in my world? Television, dysentery, pets, AIDS, nonces, books, war, and medicine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579183715963785216


----------



## Sily

Haha.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579429026560499713


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579555274847064064


----------



## Sily

Cool.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579495793371013120


----------



## Sily

Balls in your court Mr. Musk. Everyone is waiting for your answer.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579369608905076736


----------



## Sily

Oh my. Wow.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579426528823107584


----------



## Sily

Um. That's not a...

Nevermind. Carry on.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

The midnight hour is close at hand
Creatures crawl in search of blood
To terrorize y’all’s neighborhood
And whosoever shall be found
Without the soul for getting down
Must stand and face the Hounds of Hell
And rot inside a corpse’s shell
The foulest stench is in the air

The funk of forty thousand years
And grizzly ghouls from every tomb
Are closing in to seal your doom
And though you fight to stay alive
Your body starts to shiver
For no mere mortal can resist
The evil of the thriller

AH HA HA HA HA HA HA
AH HA HA HA HA HA HA
(FADE) A HA HA HA HA HA HA

(Vincent Price/Thriller)


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

I made some "Mummy Dogs" today.


----------



## Sily

I ain't 'fraid of _*NO GHOSTS.*_


----------



## Sily

Extra, extra, extra excellent.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579878561997291521


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


>






Not sure why it reminded me of this


----------



## Sily

Hey mama! Look @ me. I'm on the way to the PROMISED LAND.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> The midnight hour is close at hand
> Creatures crawl in search of blood
> To terrorize y’all’s neighborhood
> And whosoever shall be found
> Without the soul for getting down
> Must stand and face the Hounds of Hell
> And rot inside a corpse’s shell
> The foulest stench is in the air
> 
> The funk of forty thousand years
> And grizzly ghouls from every tomb
> Are closing in to seal your doom
> And though you fight to stay alive
> Your body starts to shiver
> For no mere mortal can resist
> The evil of the thriller
> 
> AH HA HA HA HA HA HA
> AH HA HA HA HA HA HA
> (FADE) A HA HA HA HA HA HA
> 
> (Vincent Price/Thriller)


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579652455432085504


----------



## Sily

So beautiful in her younger years.

RIP.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579922824994902016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579957784077955072


----------



## Sily

He said he has sold 5000 bottles.

I thought he was kidding.

He's not kidding.

The packaging is beautiful tho.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579971705447256064


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> Hey mama! Look @ me. I'm on the way to the PROMISED LAND.


This song come to mind from that


----------



## Sily

Oh yeah @Gamine. I've been posting Halloween songs tonight. Highway To Hell is a great Halloween song. Back In Black goes great on a Halloween song list. Good song!


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580003137959534592


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> So beautiful in her younger years.
> 
> RIP.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579922824994902016


Murder she wrote was a good show.


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> He said he has sold 5000 bottles.
> 
> I thought he was kidding.
> 
> He's not kidding.
> 
> The packaging is beautiful tho.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579971705447256064


Is this a joke?


----------



## Gamine

People buy this with no description of smell aside from burnt hair


----------



## Sily

@Gamine

He is a master at trolling, but people are buying it.

He has changed his Twitter biography to read only "Perfume Salesman". I *swear* that is the truth.

It ships 2023.













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579985204914966528


----------



## Gamine

I hope it really smells like burnt hair


----------



## Gamine

I have some I could contribute, if so and for a good cause.


----------



## Sily

Yeah, rabbit holes can be insanity provoking.

I ended up on reddit 4 nights ago, or it may have been 4chan. Saw some things that I PRAY TO GOD were deep fakes. Man, the internet can be sooooooooo bad at times. Filthy. Wretched. And wrong.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581345747777179651

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581351703705980929


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581072553183178752


----------



## Sily

They are from the Freaks, Geeks & Nerds Commune. Filthy hippies, all of them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581095793292824578


----------



## Sily

Yes. I can see both. Einstein's mustache becomes Marilyn's smile.


----------



## Sily

On October 14th, I saw the first Christmas commercial of the season.


----------



## Sily

Charge them. Make them pay DOUBLE for every milk bottle. Ban them from the store. And finally, throw each of those women down on the floor and make them lick up the milk and dirt. What a bunch of yahoos. What a waste. Thanks to your idiot move, I hate your cause. FU and your decisions.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581306384544829445


----------



## Sily

And she wasn't trying to kill the vice President. Imagine that.


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580758277495095296


----------



## Sily

40's night.


----------



## Sily

More 40s!


----------



## Sily

Channel 71 on SiriusXM is called "The Junction" and plays 40s music.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Are you coked up Sir? Are you missing a frontal lobe?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581673512141737989


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581654698549202944


----------



## Sily

Sily said:


> So sick. So many people have lost their damn minds.
> 
> Kids are not supposed to be traumatized at daycare.
> 
> Firing these workers is not enough. This is CRIMINAL.
> 
> Emotional abuse.
> 
> Lil' Blessings, huh?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578140861459595264


*Good*. 

Charged. 

_I said it was criminal._


----------



## Sily

Fascinating. It's trying so hard to find a connection.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583079929272754176


----------



## Sily

I would *NOT* make a good Prime Minister.


----------



## Gamine

Most everyone would not. 🫢


----------



## Sily

So, I love Doc Martin. 

Today, I watched season 10, episodes 1 and 2 on Acorn TV. 

That is all Acorn is offering at this time. 

Here's a good article from whattowatch.com



*Doc Martin season 10 — episode guide, UK and US release date, cast, plot, first look, interview and all about the final-ever series in 2022*

By Nicholas Cannon

published 10 days ago

Doc Martin season 10 and Christmas special will see Martin Clunes play Portwenn's grumpy Dr Martin Ellingham for the last time.










First look at Doc Martin Season 10 (above), with Martin, Louise and the kids. (Image credit: ITV)

Sadly, _Doc Martin _season 10 is the final ever series of the Martin Clunes hit drama. So, it will be bittersweet for fans when the show returns on ITV in autumn 2022, then ends with a Christmas special.

The drama set in the Cornish village of Portwenn has been a regular part of the ITV schedules since 2004 and is popular around the world, from Spain and Italy, to Scandinavia and Australia.

Martin Clunes who's played grumpy Dr Martin Ellingham for nearly two decades says: “I have loved going to Cornwall to make _Doc Martin _over the last 18 years, and I have looked forward to returning to this beautiful county this year for the tenth and final series. The people of Cornwall, and Port Isaac in particular, have always been so helpful to us when we are making the series.

"We have some great story lines for the new series, and for the Christmas special, which I hope Doc Martin fans will love. I shall miss Cornwall, and all the lovely people we have worked with. But it is the right time to say farewell to the Doc, and Portwenn.

Caroline Catz who is back playing Martin's wife Louisa Ellingham, says: ‘The final readthrough was emotional,’ says C. ‘I’m finding it hard to say goodbye. I shall miss Cornwall, and all the lovely people we worked with,’ adds Martin. ‘But it’s the right time to say farewell to the Doc and Portwenn."


So here's everything you need to know about _Doc Martin_ series 10...

*Doc Martin season 10 release date*

_Doc Martin_ premieres on ITV on Wednesday September 7 at 9pm, as a big part of the autumn TV schedules 2022, with the Christmas special hitting ITV in December. This is an eight-episode series.

_Doc Martin s_eason 10 will launch in the US on Monday October 17 on Acorn TV.

There's also a celebratory documentary about the history of _Doc Martin_ to accompany the final series but a date for this is yet to be confirmed. The "last hurrah" Christmas special will then arrive in December 2022 and will be a Christmas TV highlight.

*Is there a trailer for Doc Martin season 10?*

ITV has yet to release a trailer for _Doc Martin_ series 10, but we expect it to arrive imminently and we'll post right here..

*Doc Martin season 10 plot*

At the end of the last series of _Doc Martin_ in 2019, the Doc decided, after having his medical career scrutinised by the General Medical Council because of his blood phobia, that he would resign from being Portwenn’s GP. So this final series of Doc Martin sees the Doc making efforts to overcome his phobia, and beginning to question whether he made the right decision about resigning. He and wife Louisa have also welcomed a baby daughter, Mary Elizabeth, a sister for four-year-old James Henry, so we're guessing their household will be pretty raucous in this series.

With Louisa pursuing her new career as a child counsellor in his old surgery, the Doc is left literally holding the baby, and indulging his hobby of repairing clocks on the kitchen table. But does he really want his old job back?

"The Doc resigned in the last series, and when we start the new season, he’s left holding the baby – literally! – as he and Louisa have had a second child, daughter Mary Elizabeth" explains Martin Clunes. "He begins to question whether he’s made the right decision about resigning!"

There have also been some new filming shots which show Martin beside a car on the edge of a cliff! It's unclear exactly what happens in the scene but there's also a shot of a woman at the bottom of the cliff.


*Doc Martin season 10 cast*

In _Doc Martin_ season 10, Martin Clunes is back starring as Dr Martin Ellingham, the grumpy local GP in the fictional Cornish seaside village of Portwenn who has a very brusque bedside manner and a phobia of blood. In recent years Martin Clunes has starred in a number of hit dramas including playing DCI Colin Sutton in _Manhunt _and _*Manhunt *_*season 2* on ITV. He's also presented a number of travel shows on ITV including _*Martin Clunes Islands of the Pacific*_

Caroline Catz also returns to plays Doc Martin’s wife, Louisa Ellingham, who resigned from her job as headmistress at the local school to pursue a new career in child counselling. Other returning regular cast include Dame Eileen Atkins who plays Doc Martin’s formidable Aunt Ruth. Ian McNeice is back to play Bert Large, with Joe Absolom as his son Al. John Marquez is again playing PC Joe Penhale, Jessica Ransom is the doctor’s receptionist Morwenna Newcross and Selina Cadell is the local pharmacist Mrs Tishell.


*Doc Martin series 10 guest stars*

There are some amazing guest stars to look out for in Doc Martin season 10. Among them are _Cold Feet'_s Fay Ripley as a poorly mum Abigail. David Hayman stars as George Upton who is considering selling his home, Ben Miller (_Professor T__, Death In Paradise_) plays an eccentric park ranger Stewart James, while Lesley Nichol (aka Mrs Patmore in _Downton Abbey_) plays keen sea swimmer plays Irene Moore. Later episodes will be joined by Kenneth Cranham who reprises his role as Louisa's dad Terry Glasson and Hermione Norris (_Spooks_) is a medical conference attendee. Vincent Franklin and Beth Goddard play Chris and Helen Parsons who get into difficulty sea swimming, and Rupert Graves stars as Arthur Collins who has moved to Cornwall from London.


*Doc Martin season 10 episode guide*

Here's our guide to what happens in each episode of_ Doc Martin_ series 10, which we'll be updating every week, so do check back...

*Episode 1: Wednesday September 7*
The Doc is no longer Portwenn’s GP and spends his time with his four-year-old son James Henry and new baby daughter Elizabeth Mary. He also whiles away the hours fixing clocks, reading medical journals, rearranging the kitchen and quietly driving wife Louisa (Caroline Catz) to distraction! "We left off with the Doc resigning because he was about to get struck off! So at the start of the series we find him twiddling his thumbs," chuckles Martin Clunes, who's played the sarcastic surgeon since 2004. "Louisa has moved into his consulting room, as she’s a practising child therapist." Elsewhere, the Doc’s former receptionist Morwenna (Jessica Ransom) is happily married to Al Large (EastEnders’ Joe Absolom), but things get tricky when his dad, Bert (Ian McNeice) invites himself to stay… on their wedding anniversary! Doc devotee and local pharmacist Mrs Tishall (Selina Cadell), has launched a petition to get him reinstated while the Doc’s formidable aunt Ruth (Eileen Atkins) is working with him on overcoming his blood phobia. But it’s the appearance of poorly mum Abigail (Cold Feet’s Fay Ripley) that forces his return to medicine. "Abigail has a medical condition that only he can identify and fix," reveals Martin

*Episode 2: Wednesday September 14*
The Doc is back where he belongs, behind his desk and barking orders, but life hasn’t yet returned to normal in Portwenn! With husband and wife Martin and Louisa Ellingham sharing the GP surgery, chaos reigns as new receptionist Max Foreman isn’t up to the task of managing two sets of patients. Elsewhere, it’s starting to dawn on the Doc’s former receptionist Morwenna that her new career as an estate agent isn’t all it’s cracked up to be. "It’s not a job she enjoys because the boss, Samantha, gives her a hard time - despite Morwenna being very good at it," explains Jessica Ransom, who’s played Morwenna since 2011.
But when Max disappears unexpectedly and the Doc finds himself in need of Morwenna’s help, she steps back into her old job temporarily to help out. Will the curmudgeonly GP realise Morwenna’s indispensable and ask her back on a permanent basis?
"Morwenna eventually comes back to her rightful place working for the Doc," reveals Jessica. "But she makes him work for it - she’s not just going to bow down to him!’"

*Episode 3: Wednesday September 21*
Ben Miller makes a special one-off return to Doc Martin, as eccentric park ranger Stewart James, popping up to try to persuade PC Joe Penhale (John Marquez) and Al Large (Joe Absolom) to test run his new survival course. "I love playing Stewart. We’ve seen him at various stages, including when he was living on Bodmin Moor and hallucinating a giant squirrel!" laughs Ben, 56, who first played him in 2004 and again in 2005. "Every time Stewart comes back you think he’s OK, but then he’ll lose it. In this episode the wheels come off - the squirrels are back big time!"
At the GP surgery, the Doc is alarmed by test results from Stewart’s annual checkup. Meanwhile, at the isolated woodland camp, Stewart’s acting erratically and has taken a hostage! Can the Doc sort things out?

*Episode 4: Wednesday September 28*
The Doc has his work cut out for him thanks to herbalist Jane endangering patients, chemist Mrs Tishell interfering with his treatment for widow Irene, played by Downton Abbey star Lesley Nicol, and beautician Janice starting a fishy new business! Will the shock arrival of old flame Sophie (Cold Feet star Hermione Norris) cause him to spin out completely?

*Episodes 5: Wednesday October 5*
To say Louisa Ellingham is stunned to find her estranged father in her kitchen making a cup of tea is an understatement! The child counsellor hasn’t seen dad Terry Glasson in years and, given his dodgy past, she’s worried about his return to Portwenn! Last time Terry popped up in the village he was planning a robbery. This time, it appearsTerry (The Good Karma Hospital’s Kenneth Cranham) is genuinely ill. But this places Louisa’s GP husband in a predicament as, after examining Terry, the Doc is bound by patient confidentiality. Unable to tell Louisa (Caroline Catz) what’s wrong with her dad, the Doc is forced to keep his father-in-law’s secrets. But it looks like the truth could be exposed as Martin’s forthright Aunt Ruth, an experienced criminal psychiatrist, realises Terry’s been released from jail on compassionate grounds, and pays him a visit. "Ruth’s not met Terry before and is immediately suspicious of him. She’s onto him" reveals Dame Eileen Atkins, 88, who plays Ruth. "She’s sussing Terry out! It’s been fun for me because I’ve known Ken Cranham forever. It’s lovely acting with an old friend!"
Meanwhile, Bert Large’s latest money making scheme is destined to end in disaster, but, as ever, he doesn’t let that stop him! There are explosive consequences when he tries to force squatter, Ross, out of a valuable vintage caravan. Has irresponsible Bert finally gone too far?

*Episode 6: Wednesday October 12*
Doctor Martin Ellingham’s relationship with child counsellor Louisa has had its ups and downs over the years, and this week the married couple are tested as never before when his ex Sophie Trent makes a move! The trouble starts when Louisa and Martin attend a prestigious medical conference in London, where the Portwenn GP is a speaker. Consultant Sophie, played again by Cold Feet’s Hermione Norris, is also a guest and immediately starts causing trouble between the Ellinghams…
"It’s amazing how the Doc and Louisa’s relationship has evolved. They’re always at odds with one another," laughs Caroline Catz, who plays Louisa. "They don’t always connect!"
The couple’s lack of communication comes to the fore at a drinks reception, when Sophie reveals that Louisa is the case study for the Doc’s speech… It’s all news to Louisa, who’s horrified her husband will be discussing her troublesome cervix and showing slides of her insides! Later, after one drink too many, Sophie lets slip that Martin broke her heart when they were medical students and she’s going through a painful divorce. Initially, Louisa’s sympathetic. But later on, she feels very differently when she walks in on Sophie and Martin in a compromising position. Pushed to her limits, Louisa demands answers!
"There is a gentleness to Louisa but at the same time a strength," teases Caroline. "I can’t believe that we’re closing the book on these characters. We’ve worked hard on keeping it fresh."
Does this mean the Doc has cheating feelings for Sophie? Or is his love for Louisa still strong?

*Episode 7: Wednesday October 19*
When it comes to causing chaos Bert Large is the poster boy for DIY disasters in Doc Martin. This week, in a nod to the very first episode where he flooded Dr Martin Ellingham’s GP surgery, the hopeless handyman enrages his ex Caitlin (Angela Curran) by damaging the pipework at her pub The Crab and Lobster, causing the cellar to become flooded. Then when he attempts to fix the situation, he ends up making it even worse! "Over the years Bert’s got into so much trouble. He made everybody ill when he sold contaminated bottled water, he flooded the surgery, and all sorts of other things," laughs Ian McNeice, 72, who plays him.
There are more dramas for the Large family this week when Chris and Helen Parsons (Vincent Franklin and Beth Goddard) get into serious difficulty at the rock pools. Bet’s son Al and his wife Morwenna perform a daring rescue, with a little help from the Doc!
But the disasters mount up for Bert. Desperate to get the problem sorted she hires local plumber Bob Jackson, played by comedy actor Stephen Frost, but even he isn’t safe from Bert’s ability to make a bad situation worse. The unfortunate tradesman ends up being injured by Bert and unable to work…
"Bert has a heart of gold, apart from the fact that he mucks everything up," says Ian, who teases that this could be the end of the road for the recently separated couple. "Caitlin and Bert were very close, but it’s all fallen apart this series. She’s thrown him out and he’s living in the caravan park. I’m going to miss playing such an extraordinary character. I’ve had tremendous fun and fantastic times."
Will Caitlin finally wash her hands of Bert once and for all? Or can the couple kiss and make up before next week’s last ever episode?

*Episode 8: Wednesday October 26*
Please check back as we update our guide.



*More about the Doc Martin Christmas special in 2022*

Talking about Doc Martin Christmas special, ITV’s Head of Drama Polly Hill says: "If this really has to be the final series of _Doc Martin_, we thought we'd also commission a Christmas special! It'll be sad to see the series come to an end after entertaining audiences on ITV for the last 18 years, but we'll make sure the finale is memorable and befitting such a success story. Our thanks to Martin Clunes, Philippa Braithwaite and the amazing cast and crew for creating such a special series."

*Filming Doc Martin in Port Isaac, Cornwall*

The huge popularity of _Doc Martin_ has brought thousands more tourists to the pretty hamlet of Port Isaac, and the surrounding areas of the north coast of Cornwall, to see where the series is filmed and all the local hotspots made famous by _Doc Martin_. This boost to tourism was recognised by Cornwall Tourism which presented a special award for outstanding contribution to tourism to the Doc Martin team. Over the years Buffalo Pictures has made regular contributions to Port Isaac’s village funds. The funding has been used by the villagers to help and support a range of local facilities.
*Doc Martin the worldwide hit*

The first seven series of _Doc Martin_ have been produced locally in seven territories worldwide — the UK, Germany, France, Greece, Netherlands, Czech Republic/Slovakia and Spain — and the drama has been sold to 138 countries in total. Various fishing villages in each of those countries becoming the equivalent of Portwenn.

Nicholas Cannon
TV Content Director on TV Times, What's On TV and TV & Satellite Week
I'm a huge fan of television so I really have found the perfect job, as I've been writing about TV shows, films and interviewing major television, film and sports stars for over 25 years. I'm currently TV Content Director on What's On TV, TV Times, TV and Satellite Week magazines plus Whattowatch.com. I previously worked on Woman and Woman's Own in the 1990s. Outside of work I swim every morning, support Charlton Athletic football club and get nostalgic about TV shows Cagney & Lacey, I Claudius, Dallas and Tenko. I'm totally on top of everything good coming up too.


----------



## Sily

*NICE*.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583547802306908160


----------



## Sily

You mean -- he won't be asking the Vice President -- he tried -- to kill -- to join him again? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583454580792184832


----------



## Sily

Drink and drugs are harder to do in prison. It should be an incredibly hard time for an addict to do time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583473678397820929


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583442089605373952


----------



## Sily

Yes.


----------



## Sily

Enjoy your Subpoena, Mr. Trump.

Balls in your Court now.

Whatcha gonna do?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583515721895596032


----------



## Sily

.pdf link: https://t.co/NWbTjx6Zrj


----------



## Sily

It's a SiriusXM, channel 17, "The Bridge", kinda night:


----------



## Sily

Whatever happened to decency?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583547316027654144


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583502468839018496


----------



## Sily

Deep thoughts for Friday night:


----------



## Sily

From Pat Neely. He knows what he is doing. Trust me on this.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Burroughs. Doing his thing on Halloween.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Son, you are having a stroke. 

Get off the internet and seek medical intervention. 

God bless your pea-pickin' heart.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583863365629140993


----------



## Sily

More proof we are in End Times. 

So sad. 😑


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583892574552498178


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583869430047866880
My 3:

Pets, TV, beds.

Giving up fruit for a bed, was VERY hard. 

VERY.


----------



## Sily

I don't know who you are, but I am now in love with you. What talent!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583516553470844929


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Saturday, October 22 CHRISTMAS update.

The list below are *ALL NEW CHRISTMAS* movies to be played on various channels this season.

At least 6 channels are now currently showing 24/7 Christmas movies.

That includes Hallmark channels, Dove channels and Great American Family channels.

In addition, if you stream frndlytv, Hallmark is running a 24/7 Yule Log/music channel.










Come on PlutoTV, whatcha waiting for! Join the early risers!


----------



## Sily

Corgi butt! ❤🧡💛💚💙💜


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583896059490992128


----------



## Sily

My latest purchase:

Chocolate toothpaste.
Wintergreen toothpaste.


----------



## Sily

Ah...these kids are driving me crazy -- defacing all these paintings and department stores. I LOVE for paintings to be left alone in museums. I hope your asses are arrested and there is a HUGE fine. AND clean UP your MESS.

And whatever cause you have, I am against -- just because your method -- is sooooooooooooo fucking stupid.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584219828914569217


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584020349372375040


----------



## Sily

Well, that's easy Mr. Musk -- any group, or person or club or organization or corporation -- that wants to make money -- decides what the next Current Thing will be.

It's all about the Benjamin's.

Then it's about social programming.

People can't be expected to live freely now, can they, without SOME SORT of influence.

Work 'em like slaves then spend their wages.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584173256415723521


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583945656133001219


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584033099406487553


----------



## Sily

Rainy, cold, Sunday night and it's a 40s Junction, Channel 71 (SiriusXM) kinda night.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Not good.


----------



## Sily




----------



## UpClosePersonal

I could listen to this every day.


----------



## Sily

Very good song @UpClosePersonal 

Such a great voice.


----------



## Sily

Rishi Sunak to be Britain's new prime minister.


----------



## Sily

From Macy's Pizza in New York, United States.

Chicken and WAFFLE pizza.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584687295017684993


----------



## Sily

* "Not everyone knows your rules Larry...*"

That could be said to me about 100 times a day, just insert my REAL name.

*"Not everyone knows your rules Sily..."*


----------



## Sily

Who dresses like that to go FISHING?

No one.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584592094265425920


----------



## Sily

I'd ignore these jerks. If they said one thing to me wrong, I'd report them for voter intimidation. I heard two different cases in Arizona were arrested today. Boy.... you DO NOT have to dress up like that. This ain't October 31st.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584619439869263872


----------



## Sily

I fainted when he dipped the pork belly into the S&S sauce/apple juice.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584641438742085644


----------



## Sily

Funny. I can relate.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584680889501749250


----------



## Sily

Pennsylvania -- I'm begging -- I'm pleading -- do the right thing. All eyes are on you, Pennsylvania.


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584976258693492736


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584995836869873664


----------



## Sily

Hahaha. Local political leaders. You nuts, man.


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584824881740275713


----------



## Sily

No. Absolutely not. No.


----------



## Sily

Over 3 billion views for this song. Just played it on Two Lochs radio (Scotland). It's about 1am there now.


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> @Gamine
> 
> He has been talking like crazy on Twitter. I'll be scrolling along and there is a response from him -- correcting some poster, making a joke, agreeing, saying he didn't say something, saying he did say something. So far, he has been waaaaaaaaaaay "hands on". Like last night he replied to Stephen King "how about $8.00?" instead of $20.00 for the blue checkers. I just don't remember @ jack talking this much on Twitter (the original creator of Twitter). So um yeah... answer that phone EM!


I do not have twitter so, I can not make a comparison on either of them. Sorry. I still enjoy the funny aspect from your posts. The news has gone crazy over this.

Meanwhile, Biden is trying to push his nuclear agenda worries on Russian when he’s too much of a … skip the name calling part …to admit it’s North Korea he is afraid of. Let’s break out the scales on who is more likely to set off nuclear weapons - Putin or Kim Jong-un.

Paul Pelosi news. The left claiming the right is making up stories. The guy in his underware with a hammer getting past security. Me thinks the whole story is sus. I stated that prior in joke form. Like she doesn’t have the freaking military monitoring her house. Their day off?

I enjoy this thread. ❤ We all need a laugh to alleviate the dark drama of the world. You give me that. Thank you!


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> Over 3 billion views for this song. Just played it on Two Lochs radio (Scotland). It's about 1am there now.


Tell me he does not sound like


----------



## Gamine

Personally, of either of those… I would pick this. Something sexy about this song though. Not so much the other two. Imo


----------



## Sily

Peter Billingsley is coming back on November 17th as a sequel to A Christmas Story. HBOMax.

I will watch.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587570183169839107


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> Peter Billingsley is coming back on November 17th as a sequel to A Christmas Story. HBOMax.
> 
> I will watch.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587570183169839107


I have to get HBO again. Granted, I can watch the GoT spin off now as well but…HBO


----------



## Sily

_*5 billion dollars.*_

Walgreens & CVS.

The largest/biggest easiest-to-get DRUG DEALER in my neighborhood, is my local drug store.

A lot of people died.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587813573283049472


----------



## Sily

💚❤💚❤💚❤💚❤💚❤


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587791655390023681


----------



## Sily

❤ 💚 💜 💙 Scotland💜💚❤💙


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587653221677309952


----------



## Sily

Those carrots need to settle down, me thinks. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587832138929512449


----------



## Sily

I say: "Who or what the hell is Crush? Never even heard of it."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587833170690465796


----------



## Sily

Good. Now I don't have to travel there.

And might I say - - ->>> pretty damn boring.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587907315755163648


----------



## Sily

Gamine said:


> I do not have twitter so, I can not make a comparison on either of them. Sorry. I still enjoy the funny aspect from your posts. The news has gone crazy over this.
> 
> Meanwhile, Biden is trying to push his nuclear agenda worries on Russian when he’s too much of a … skip the name calling part …to admit it’s North Korea he is afraid of. Let’s break out the scales on who is more likely to set off nuclear weapons - Putin or Kim Jong-un.
> 
> Paul Pelosi news. The left claiming the right is making up stories. The guy in his underware with a hammer getting past security. Me thinks the whole story is sus. I stated that prior in joke form. Like she doesn’t have the freaking military monitoring her house. Their day off?
> 
> I enjoy this thread. ❤ We all need a laugh to alleviate the dark drama of the world. You give me that. Thank you!


Wow. I just saw this reply and it's already November 3rd. How did I miss it on the 1st? I REALLY am thankful for your comments! Give it time... I promise I will let you down in the humor department (I always do), but I'm so glad at some point you did smile. Laughter feels so GOOD to me. I love the burst of chemicals in my brain.


----------



## Sily

Twitter layoffs on Friday.

I feel for the people that really liked their jobs @ Twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588328409091883015


----------



## Sily

Good.

Trump was trying to be sneaky by setting up Trump Org 2 in Delaware and transfer assets, he got caught, now he'll have a hall monitor watching his every move.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588266112931667969


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Looks like I need to check this out. My Liberation Notes. Netflix.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585691939734966273


----------



## Sily

Excellent news.

I've become very supportive of this guy. I love him. (Meaning: I hope he wins)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588347910277959680


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589065126673809408


----------



## Sily

# ElonMuskIsaGiantTurd is trending.

I can't fully explain it, but I think that's hilarious.

I mean... I laughed.

I think, emotionally, I might be at age 6 (or so).


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> He does *so much appear* to be a regular Joe.
> 
> Doc Oz makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> I truly am preparing myself to be heartbroken on Tuesday if Fetterman does not win. Shit. I may just cry and weep uncontrollably for hours.
> 
> Right now, the latest poll says he is 2 points behind fucking Oz. I hate Oz. I love -- well let me just say -- Fetterman holds a lot of the same beliefs I do. Especially about abortion.
> 
> I do not live in Pennsylvania, but I love watching.
> 
> He has been attacked hard core. He is disabled right now but really should be improving in the future. He is disabled because he had a stroke and can't talk right. Doc Oz is disabled also. It's called a dark, mean, sociopathic, heart. Fake son of a bitch. Snake oil salesman. No recovery for that son of a bitch.
> 
> So your friend lives in Pennsylvania. Very nice state.


Tell me how you really feel ❤


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> I love, love, love Judi Dench.
> I wanna marry Maggie Smith.
> I love, love, love Katherine Hepburn, but mostly in The Lion In Winter.
> I am sooooooooooooo in love with James Broadbent. I'll watch anything he is in.
> Bill Murray. I heard he is a true blue asshole, but if I can forget what he does IRL, I love watching him on screen.
> 
> My absolute favorite movie is from 1983. It is called *Local Hero*. An American salesman from Texas is sent to Scotland to buy up a village for an oil refinery. He meets all these strange characters in a small town, it changes him and the deal never goes through. This movie changed me forever. There is not a day that goes by that I am not thinking about Scotland, its towns, its people, its music.
> 
> I LOVE *The Lion In Winter*.
> 
> I love Bill Murray in *The Razors Edge*.
> 
> I LOVE *Lost Horizon*. 1937 version.
> 
> I have seen the movie *Between The Lines* about 100 times. It is from 1977. It is about an independent newspaper in Boston and the writers. It's sooooooooooooo good.
> 
> I had 100 of my favorite movies listed 20 or so years ago. It was an .html file I had uploaded to my website. I'll try and find it.
> 
> If you ever want to talk about yourself, please do.


I am not familiar with some of those but, I am looking for something good to watch. Thank you


----------



## Gamine

tanstaafl28 said:


> If it hadn't been for me catching covid last week, I would have voted early. Now I actually have to duck my head and vote on actual ELECTION DAY for the first time in 20 years.


Both of those things suck.


----------



## Gamine

“There are about 1 million versions of "*accurate*" depending on where and who the information is coming from.”

This is very true. We all differ and vary in our opinions of accurate. Where and who are the most important. Then our own minds to decide.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Sily said:


> # ElonMuskIsaGiantTurd is trending.
> 
> I can't fully explain it, but I think that's hilarious.
> 
> I mean... I laughed.
> 
> I think, emotionally, I might be at age 6 (or so).


It's okay. We love you anyway.


----------



## Sily

So that's what the sink means!


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

I don't know where all the advertisers went, but they are NOT on my timeline.

I checked out Mastodon 2 nights ago. It seemed to be the place everyone was fleeing to. It absolutely sucks.

I'll stay with Twitter (for now).

You are fun to watch Mr. Musk. . Turn up The Crazy just a tad. You know, for entertainment value. It doesn't scare me.

8 dollars anyone?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589784134691741696


----------



## Sily

LMAO.

Speaking of Mr. Musk...I swear I had the best dream about him this morning.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589998005310337024


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590147945529081857


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590149714774589440


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590157853587017729


----------



## Sily

Personally, I'd secure the Post-it note with a piece of white Duct tape. 

Post-it notes have a tendency to blow away in a strong wind.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589671688320741377


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590152059570905089


----------



## Sily

The only thing that comes to my mind is I'M SO GLAD I DON'T LIVE IN ARKANSAS.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590150670082273281


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590168633887842306


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590170013264384000


----------



## Scoobyscoob

You just need more movement, like this:


----------



## Sily

What am I waking up to this morning? 

Did Gen Z save the world America? 

I got a total of 4 hours sleep. I don't do so well on 4 hours.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590218228835704832


----------



## Sily

YES!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590304765929730048


----------



## Sily

Alligators.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590224918670561280


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590229356601016322


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590225338499403777


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590234684222451712


----------



## Sily

Movie #1 of 30 for the month of November.

Taken directly from Wikipedia:

_*My Policeman*_ is a 2022 American romantic drama film based on the 2012 novel of the same name by Bethan Roberts and directed by Michael Grandage. The film stars Harry Styles, Emma Corrin, Gina McKee, Linus Roache, David Dawson, and Rupert Everett.


My Policeman
Official promotional posterDirected byMichael GrandageScreenplay byRon NyswanerBased on_My Policeman_
by Bethan RobertsProduced by
Greg Berlanti
Philip Herd
Cora Palfrey
Robbie Rogers
Sarah Schechter
Starring
Harry Styles
Emma Corrin
Gina McKee
Linus Roache
David Dawson
Rupert Everett
CinematographyBen DavisMusic bySteven PriceProduction
companies
Berlanti-Schechter Films
Independent Film Company
MGC
Distributed byAmazon StudiosRelease dates
11 September 2022 (TIFF)
21 October 2022 (United States)
4 November 2022 (Prime Video)
Running time113 minutes[1]CountryUnited StatesLanguageEnglish
_My Policeman_ had its world premiere at the Toronto International Film Festival on 11 September 2022 and is scheduled to be released in the United States on 21 October 2022 by Amazon Studios before its streaming release on 4 November 2022 by Prime Video. The film received mixed reviews from critics, who praised Dawson's performance but criticised the direction and the screenplay.

I tried to get through this movie but I fell asleep. It's on Prime and free if you care to try.


----------



## Sily

Yikes. Dumb things? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590384919829962752


----------



## Sily

Dude. 

Your plane. 

Do you do weird stuff with it? 

CDAN had a story awhile back.


ElonJet
@ElonJet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589414958508691456


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590524325735862275


----------



## Sily

Damn. Is the kid visually impaired?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590344954207162368


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590176686943121409


----------



## Sily

Thanks, trypophobia activated in 1 ... 2 ... 3 ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590470829988777986


----------



## Sily

I thought he (Mr. Musk) had a contract with the DoD for his satellites? Just MHO, but I think the United States already knows all the ins and outs on him. I imagine a big ol' file in a filing cabinet marked "Classified".


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590465170127847424


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590500719882534913


----------



## Sily

Don't forget, when one door closes, another door opens. 

I hope your future holds great adventures. 

Take care.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590114440858390528


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> Movie #1 of 30 for the month of November.
> 
> Taken directly from Wikipedia:
> 
> _*My Policeman*_ is a 2022 American romantic drama film based on the 2012 novel of the same name by Bethan Roberts and directed by Michael Grandage. The film stars Harry Styles, Emma Corrin, Gina McKee, Linus Roache, David Dawson, and Rupert Everett.
> 
> 
> My Policeman
> Official promotional posterDirected byMichael GrandageScreenplay byRon NyswanerBased on_My Policeman_
> by Bethan RobertsProduced by
> Greg Berlanti
> Philip Herd
> Cora Palfrey
> Robbie Rogers
> Sarah Schechter
> Starring
> Harry Styles
> Emma Corrin
> Gina McKee
> Linus Roache
> David Dawson
> Rupert Everett
> CinematographyBen DavisMusic bySteven PriceProduction
> companies
> Berlanti-Schechter Films
> Independent Film Company
> MGC
> Distributed byAmazon StudiosRelease dates
> 11 September 2022 (TIFF)
> 21 October 2022 (United States)
> 4 November 2022 (Prime Video)
> Running time113 minutes[1]CountryUnited StatesLanguageEnglish
> _My Policeman_ had its world premiere at the Toronto International Film Festival on 11 September 2022 and is scheduled to be released in the United States on 21 October 2022 by Amazon Studios before its streaming release on 4 November 2022 by Prime Video. The film received mixed reviews from critics, who praised Dawson's performance but criticised the direction and the screenplay.
> 
> I tried to get through this movie but I fell asleep. It's on Prime and free if you care to try.


It was a sad movie imo The characters were all f-Ed


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> Yikes. Dumb things?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590384919829962752


You know, it can not be as dumb as a previous experience. My original dislike for twitter stems back about three-ish years ago. 

Someone very near and dear to my ❤ showed me text message screenshoots from their friends. Apparently, someone of very low caliber tried to smear them/mentally abuse them.

They made an account/their twitter name= their nickname irl and posted semi nude seductive type photos of someone with their similar hair type/body frame. Set to localize their student body.

I told them to contact twitter and file a complaint/ ask for removal. Twitter requested proof/ID from them ( they had no twitter account) and she did. They responded back later that they were basically going to do nothing.

So, when I see you post imposters will be banned immediately- I like it. The only comfort I had in that moment with what happened to her was- someone will get what they deserve. I am sure they did and if not eventually, will.


----------



## Sily

Movie #2 of 30 for the month of November.

*Starfuckers*

Directed by Antonio Marziale
Country: United States
Year: 2022
Genre: Short, LGBTQ+, Drama, Comedy
Minutes: 14
Language:English
Streaming Service: Mubi

*SYNOPSIS*
A Hollywood villa on a sultry summer night. The escort does what he was hired to do and gives his client the illusion he has paid for. “I’ll make you a star”, the customer says, before the tide turns abruptly and the power dynamics are unsettled. A revenge movie of the queer kind.
*OUR TAKE*
Hollywood is wholly weird in this inescapably Lynchian, provocative debut short. Strap in for fifteen fantastical minutes of offbeat, twisty pleasure, as two queer sex-worker starlets dare to take on a lecherous film-industry executive and marvelously remake cinema for themselves.
*MY TAKE
Strange *little revenge movie. Weird. Sure is shocking what some customers will pay for.


----------



## Sily

The scene @ the end of Season 1, (when he was sitting on the couch) ....I actually cried.

I couldn't take it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592236437000552448


----------



## Sily

What the heck is this sorcery?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592246579603406849


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592333505622855680


----------



## Sily

Intentional or incompetence. JMHO.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592593586948050944


----------



## Sily

Will the Big Announcement be made from a jail cell or court room tonight? Wouldn't that be cool.


----------



## Sily

Movie #12 of 30 for the month of November.

*HIGH-RISE*
Directed by Ben Wheatley
Country: United Kingdom
Year: 2015
Genre: Action, Drama, Sci-Fi
Length: 114 minutes
Language: English
Streaming service: Mubi

*SYNOPSIS*
Dr. Laing is the newest resident of a luxurious apartment in a high-tech concrete skyscraper. He quickly settles into high society life and meets the other tenants. But as architectural flaws emerge, particularly on the lower floors, the building becomes a battlefield in a literal class war.
*OUR TAKE*
Ben Wheatley’s take on J.G. Ballard’s dystopian classic evokes the cinema of Nicolas Roeg, originally slated to direct the film in the ‘70s. With a glitzy cast including Tom Hiddleston, Elisabeth Moss and Jeremy Irons, the film’s escalating class tensions ignite a madness that descends into mayhem.
*MY TAKE*
Dark, pessimistic, sad, depressing, violent, dirty, bloody, dystopian. Man, at times I really hate science fiction.


----------



## Sily

Love you guys!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592564382235754496


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592591710324129792


----------



## Sily

Stop having so much sex you horn dog humans!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592385324998885378


----------



## Sily

Poetic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592235817019252741


----------



## Sily

The INFP forum has pretty much died. JMHO.


----------



## Sily

Oh yeah.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592608960259014660


----------



## Sily

Thank you lord. I feel great comfort.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592667168092524544


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592624492807073792


----------



## Sily

1. What do you think of me?
2. Do you ❤ me?
3. What can I do to make you happier?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592449553789292545


----------



## Sily

Yikes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592570007589888000


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> Thank you lord. I feel great comfort.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592667168092524544


I’m sure he will follow several others first.


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> 1. What do you think of me?
> 2. Do you ❤ me?
> 3. What can I do to make you happier?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592449553789292545


Lol
Why do you not do chores while I am gone (you display organizational skills or OCD)

Why do you sit there so cute watching me like a tv? Watch the real TV. 

Why do you lick my arm for attention? Your furry butt is already so cute, I see you shedding on me before I pet you.

bonus question
Why can’t you go potty in the toilet and fold my clothes?


----------



## Sily

Sily said:


> Intentional or incompetence. JMHO.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592593586948050944


Update:

Polish President said no indication strike was intentional.

NATO ambassadors meeting in Brussels today.

This looks to have come from Ukraine not Russia (the missile that killed two Polish farmers).

WARSAW, Nov 16 (Reuters) - A missile that hit Poland was probably a stray fired by Ukraine's air defences and not a Russian strike, Poland and NATO said on Wednesday, easing global concern that the war in Ukraine could spill across the border.

Nevertheless, NATO's chief said that Moscow, not Kyiv was ultimately to blame, for starting the war in the first place and launching the attack that triggered Ukraine's defences.

"This is not Ukraine's fault. Russia bears ultimate responsibility as it continues its illegal war against Ukraine," NATO Secretary-General Jens Stoltenberg told reporters in Brussels.


----------



## Sily

Movie #13 of 30 for the month of November.

*Waterboys*

A crime novelist and his 20-year-old son both find themselves single. On a trip to Scotland, they are forced to confront themselves and finally get to know each other.

Genre:
Comedy, Drama
Original Language:
Dutch
Director:
Robert Jan Westdijk
Producer:
Maarten van der Ven, Robert Jan Westdijk
Writer:
Robert Jan Westdijk
Release Date (Streaming):
Feb 12, 2018
Runtime:
1h 29m

Good movie. Kind of slow. Tons of songs by the group The Waterboys. I loved the shots of Scotland.


----------



## Sily

Mr. Musk,

It is Kathy Griffin, not Kathie Griffin.

It is Jordan Peterson, not Jorden Peterson.

If you are indeed trolling again, and having a bit of fun.... I apologize for being so persnickety.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593673844996288512


----------



## Sily

Oh look. A femme fatale.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593635531098824704


----------



## Sily

Put me in charge of writing all your Tweets. 

I kid. I kid.

Need an edit button. And spell check.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593659832552153093


----------



## Sily

Jack Smith, newly appointed Special Prosecutor.










*United States special counsel*
On November 18, 2022, United States Attorney General Merrick Garland named Smith special counsel to investigate Donald Trump's actions regarding the January 6 United States Capitol attack and handling of classified documents.

*Awards*


US Department of Justice Director’s Award[10]
US Attorney General’s Award for Distinguished Service[11]
Federal Bar Association’s Younger Federal Attorney Award[11]
Eastern District Association’s Charles Rose Award[10]
Henry L. Stimson Medal of the New York County Bar Association[10]
Harvard Law School Wasserstein Fellowship[12]
Source


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593680546571616256


----------



## Sily

I'll admit it in front of everyone -- I have no idea who The Babylon Bee is.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593671784666402816


----------



## Sily

Andrew Tate? I have no idea. Have I switched over to a different dimension, where I don't know who anyone is?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593704212902293504


----------



## Sily

And all these years, I've been kissing under, an obligate hemiparasitic plant, in the order Santalales.

I'll give this a try.


----------



## Sily

I could not even dance like that when I was 15.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593605295854477313


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594100488751882240


----------



## Sily

❤


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594047216750051328


----------



## Sily

Nightmare. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593781469331173377


----------



## Sily

Over 15 million votes. And I'm one of them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593767953706921985


----------



## Sily

Any female employees @ Twitter?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593942009227915264


----------



## Sily

Heaven.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593879709611442178


----------



## Sily

* *





Ice ice baby





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594017081766600704


----------



## Sily

Movie #15 of 30 for the month of November.

*THE HUNT*
*JAGTEN*
Directed by Thomas Vinterberg
Country: Denmark
Year: 2012
Genre: Drama
Length: 116
Language: Danish
Streaming service: Mubi

*SYNOPSIS*
A middle-aged kindergarten teacher is slowly piecing his life back together following a divorce and custody battle. He has a new love, a new job and is patching things up with his estranged son. But a little white lie from one of his student is about to shatter his newfound luck.
*OUR TAKE*
International star Mads Mikkelsen picked up the Best Actor prize at Cannes for what’s become one of the most acclaimed arthouse films of that decade. Thomas Vinterberg’s tightly plotted and provocative allegory of mass hysteria has an ending that is sure to leave you rattled.
*MY TAKE*
Absolutely heartbreaking movie about an innocent man who is accused of sexual abuse by a child. So hard to watch. Everyone believes the child, who obviously has suffered abuse ("there were others") but this man suffers so much. Received an 8.8 rating on Mubi, which is the highest rating I have come across on that site. The main actor is fantastic. Every single human on Earth should fall on your knees and pray this never happens to YOU. Very powerful movie.


----------



## Sily

Movie #16 of 30 for the month of November:

*A Christmas Dream*

From Wikipedia:
Under the family Christmas tree, a young girl finds that she has been given a collection of new toys. Happily taking them in her arms, she tosses aside her old rag doll. That night, the girl dreams that the rag doll, abandoned on the floor, comes silently to life to entertain her. The rag doll dances across a piano and skates across a table. The new toys, also coming to life, join the antics. The rag doll, turning on an electric fan, is blown about and nearly knocks over a vase as it attempts to avoid falling off the table. The girl, getting out of bed, saves the vase and takes the doll in her arms. The girl wakes up to find her rag doll still on the floor.


Directed by
Karel Zeman
Bořivoj Zeman
Written byKarel ZemanCinematographyPavel HrdličkaEdited byZdenek StehlíkMusic byJiří ŠustRelease dates
1945 (Czechoslovakia)
1948 (United States)
LanguagesCzech
English


----------



## Sily

What a f**** surprise. What a shocker. 

Oh great.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594131768298315777


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594138959659270144


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice ice baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594017081766600704


Thanks a lot… now this is stuck in my head


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> What a f**** surprise. What a shocker.
> 
> Oh great.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594131768298315777


No foreign leaders respect or fear someone unless like him. People forget that shit. None of what’s going on would be if he was in office except the negative media dividing a country.

I may not agree with a lot of things he says and does but, ultimately, greater good. Now let’s keep watching North Korea and missile launches. He went over there and caught hell ( aside from normal media antics)for breaking protocol but, managed an agreement


----------



## Sily




----------



## Gamine

I don’t know about you but, I like sausage. ESP jalapeño sausage. Not all people like spicy though.


----------



## Sily

@Gamine

I'm not able to eat spicy or jalapeño but other sausage is good. Oh heck, I even eat scrapple, which is a local favorite.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> @Gamine
> 
> I'm not able to eat spicy or jalapeño but other sausage is good. Oh heck, I even eat scrapple, which is a local favorite.


You eat scrapple which is an amish food.
Do you live in PA?


----------



## Gamine

UpClosePersonal said:


> You eat scrapple which is an amish food.
> Do you live in PA?


scrapple? I will goggle it. No, one of my besties (that I met over 20 years ago down south) does.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Gamine said:


> scrapple? I will goggle it. No, one of my besties (that I met over 20 years ago down south) does.


I thought I was replying to @Sily , sorry.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> I'm not able to eat spicy or jalapeño but other sausage is good. Oh heck, I even eat scrapple, which is a local favorite.


I accidentally asked Gamine, but I meant to ask you, @Sily If you eat scrapple does it mean you live in PA?


----------



## Sily

UpClosePersonal said:


> I accidentally asked Gamine, but I meant to ask you, @Sily If you eat scrapple does it mean you live in PA?


I don’t live in PA but I have visited. I have a love affair going with The Amish (they are unawares.... . ). I have loads of books 📚 on them and loads of cookbooks with their recipes. Well, anyways ... I have visited PA many decades ago. The only thing I can remember is seeing a tiny town called York. I expected Benjamin Franklin to walk out of one of the row houses 🏠. I remember a lot of colonial white candles in the windows.

Poor, poor scrapple. Everyone and their mother makes fun of it. I guess it is the name and what it is made of (scraps). We eat it and kind of thank god we have lived as long as we have. Husband also loves “liver mush” but we can’t find it where we live. He had liver mush in the Deep South.


----------



## Sily

Around 6:15pm an ambulance showed up on the next street over. It's a man and his wife who live there, 80s, and both are completely deaf. My husband and I really like this couple. The guy loves to walk around the neighborhood every day and he keeps an impeccable yard and short grass. When I used to cut my own grass, he'd stop by and talk. He can read lips and talk some. It is sad to see the husband carted off. I told my husband, maybe he just fell or something and it's not a heart attack or stroke. I hope he will be okay.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594443014797111297


----------



## Sily

The suit doesn't fit and it's driving my OCD up the wall.


----------



## Sily

Chestnuts roasting on an open fire,
Jack Frost nipping at your nose,
Yule-tide carols being sung by a choir,
And folks dressed up like Eskimos,
Everybody knows a turkey and some missile toads,
Help to make the season bright,
Tiny tots with their eyes all aglow,
Will find it hard to sleep tonight.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

I got the song but that's not very nice. 🧐


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Movie #17 of 30 for the month of November:

This movie is sooooooooooooo bad, it is good.

It is a re-watch for me. A 1964 sci/fi comedy.

If you go to Xumo, and then their channel called "Xumo Christmas Classics" you will find it.


----------



## Sily

Movie #18 of 30 for the month of November:

A Christmas Wish (The Great Rupert) 1950.

Starring Jimmy Durante, Tom Drake, Terry Moore and Rupert (an animated squirrel).

This movie has now been colorized. I thought it was a fun, good holiday movie.


----------



## Sily

I could never do that job. 

I'd start screaming at the reporter and throw my cup of coffee at them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595124444359716864


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594384822058770436


----------



## Sily

So sad. And so very wrong.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595198201342021632


----------



## Sily

Nope. I want no parts.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595018650649608192


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595123419372457984


----------



## Sily

Grate the parmesan. Freeze it in baggies. You're going to need to buy a new freezer to hold all the baggies.

And I'm making an executive decision -- this guy is higher than a kite.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595171118809116673


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> Grate the parmesan. Freeze it in baggies. You're going to need to buy a new freezer to hold all the baggies.
> 
> And I'm making an executive decision -- this guy is higher than a kite.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595171118809116673


Holy shit at the size of that block! I thought I had issues with loving cheese. I feel normal now. Thanks! 💗


----------



## Sily

Movie #19 of 30 for the month of November:











Title: _*Santa Claus*_ (sometimes also known as _*Santa Claus vs. the Devil*_)
Year: 1959
Starring: José Elías Moreno as Santa Claus, Cesáreo Quezadas as Pedro, José Luis Aguirre 'Trotsky' as Pitch (the Devil), Armando Arriola as Merlin
Language: Spanish (dubbed in English)
Length: 97 minutes
Streaming Service: Xumo // their Christmas Classics channel
Director: Rene Cardona *English dub: *Ken Smith
Country: Mexico
Genre: Holiday, Comedy

MY TAKE
This is a crazy little movie. It was born'd in 1959, so this year it is 63 years old. It is part holiday movie, sci-fi, comedy and nutcase. I really did like it. Get ready for cheesy special effects. It reminds me a lot of Santa Conquers The Martians. Pitch (Satan) wears this weird red/metallic face paint and horns. Merlin is just way out there but funny to watch. It's just a fun movie. Featured on mystery science theater at one time.

Here's what Wikipedia says about that:

*Mystery Science Theater 3000Edit*
The film was featured in the fifth season of _Mystery Science Theater 3000_ (episode #521), which first aired on Christmas Eve 1993.[5] The devil Pitch became a recurring character on _MST3K_, played by writer Paul Chaplin. Chaplin said, "It's kind of a fun movie, and we all enjoyed it", noting that he made "quite an attractive demon".[6] The episode is also the origin of the phrase "nightmare fuel"; during the movie, Crow T. Robot calls an animatronic Santa "some good old-fashioned nightmare fuel", and the phrase spread through _MST3K_ message boards.[7]

_Santa Claus_ finished #21 out of 177 episodes in a poll of _MST3K_ Season 11 Kickstarter backers.[8] In his ratings of all _MST3K_ episodes, writer Jim Vorel placed the episode 30 slots lower at #51, writing, "This movie just defies any attempt to understand it. It’s like something you would see in the depths of a violent fever dream."[9]

The _MST3K_ version of the film was released on 20 July 2010, by Shout! Factory as part of the _Mystery Science Theater Collection Vol. XVI_ DVD set along with _The Corpse Vanishes_ (episode #105), _Warrior of the Lost World_ (episode #501), and _Night of the Blood Beast_ (episode #701).[10] The set also features extras including "Santa Claus Conquers the Devil: A 50-Year Retrospective", an original radio spot, a still gallery, and a teaser for _Wonder World of K. Gordon Murray in Colorscope_.

In December 2014, the stars of _Mystery Science Theater 3000_, now part of RiffTrax, performed a live riff of the movie to theaters nationwide.[11]


----------



## Sily

I'm telling you.... these Love Birds!

🧡 💚 💛 ❤ 💜

You can't hide it from me.

Get a room.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595317370611974145


----------



## Sily

Well Mr. Musk... I love my partner in crime (husband). He has taught me so much, helped me so much. 

He is the best.

You really should answer your own question. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595339067452841984


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> Movie #19 of 30 for the month of November:
> 
> View attachment 911538
> 
> 
> 
> Title: _*Santa Claus*_ (sometimes also known as _*Santa Claus vs. the Devil*_)
> Year: 1959
> Starring: José Elías Moreno as Santa Claus, Cesáreo Quezadas as Pedro, José Luis Aguirre 'Trotsky' as Pitch (the Devil), Armando Arriola as Merlin
> Language: Spanish (dubbed in English)
> Length: 97 minutes
> Streaming Service: Xumo // their Christmas Classics channel
> Director: Rene Cardona *English dub: *Ken Smith
> Country: Mexico
> Genre: Holiday, Comedy
> 
> MY TAKE
> This is a crazy little movie. It was born'd in 1959, so this year it is 63 years old. It is part holiday movie, sci-fi, comedy and nutcase. I really did like it. Get ready for cheesy special effects. It reminds me a lot of Santa Conquers The Martians. Pitch (Satan) wears this weird red/metallic face paint and horns. Merlin is just way out there but funny to watch. It's just a fun movie. Featured on mystery science theater at one time.
> 
> Here's what Wikipedia says about that:
> 
> *Mystery Science Theater 3000Edit*
> The film was featured in the fifth season of _Mystery Science Theater 3000_ (episode #521), which first aired on Christmas Eve 1993.[5] The devil Pitch became a recurring character on _MST3K_, played by writer Paul Chaplin. Chaplin said, "It's kind of a fun movie, and we all enjoyed it", noting that he made "quite an attractive demon".[6] The episode is also the origin of the phrase "nightmare fuel"; during the movie, Crow T. Robot calls an animatronic Santa "some good old-fashioned nightmare fuel", and the phrase spread through _MST3K_ message boards.[7]
> 
> _Santa Claus_ finished #21 out of 177 episodes in a poll of _MST3K_ Season 11 Kickstarter backers.[8] In his ratings of all _MST3K_ episodes, writer Jim Vorel placed the episode 30 slots lower at #51, writing, "This movie just defies any attempt to understand it. It’s like something you would see in the depths of a violent fever dream."[9]
> 
> The _MST3K_ version of the film was released on 20 July 2010, by Shout! Factory as part of the _Mystery Science Theater Collection Vol. XVI_ DVD set along with _The Corpse Vanishes_ (episode #105), _Warrior of the Lost World_ (episode #501), and _Night of the Blood Beast_ (episode #701).[10] The set also features extras including "Santa Claus Conquers the Devil: A 50-Year Retrospective", an original radio spot, a still gallery, and a teaser for _Wonder World of K. Gordon Murray in Colorscope_.
> 
> In December 2014, the stars of _Mystery Science Theater 3000_, now part of RiffTrax, performed a live riff of the movie to theaters nationwide.[11]
> 
> View attachment 911540


I love enchanted worlds of make believe. Reminds me of a song




and then you see this ❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Sily

@Gamine 

Vin Diesel got it going on. 

Katy Perry very *colorful*. Nice. A lot going on in that video.


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> @Gamine
> 
> Vin Diesel got it going on.
> 
> Katy Perry very *colorful*. Nice. A lot going on in that video.


Her voice and his.. what could go wrong. I mean, I do appreciate his physical aspects but, that video and voice. He is a ride or die. Not many men have the balls


----------



## Sily

This song (different versions) has been around since American Civil war times. Sang on the plantations. Wiki says--

"A number of possible meanings of the term "cotton-eyed" have been proposed. The phrase may refer to: being drunk on moonshine, or having been blinded by drinking wood alcohol, turning the eyes milky white; a black person with very light blue eyes; miners covered in dirt with the exception of their white eyes; someone whose eyes were milky white from bacterial infections of trachoma or syphilis, cataracts or glaucoma; or the contrast of dark skin tone around white eyeballs in black people. Another theory is that the phrase "cotton eyed" is the process of which a person is enucleated and the eyeball is replaced with a cotton ball due to lack of medical equipment and surgical professionals.[4]"


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> This song (different versions) has been around since American Civil war times. Sang on the plantations. Wiki says--
> 
> "A number of possible meanings of the term "cotton-eyed" have been proposed. The phrase may refer to: being drunk on moonshine, or having been blinded by drinking wood alcohol, turning the eyes milky white; a black person with very light blue eyes; miners covered in dirt with the exception of their white eyes; someone whose eyes were milky white from bacterial infections of trachoma or syphilis, cataracts or glaucoma; or the contrast of dark skin tone around white eyeballs in black people. Another theory is that the phrase "cotton eyed" is the process of which a person is enucleated and the eyeball is replaced with a cotton ball due to lack of medical equipment and surgical professionals.[4]"


I have always thought that song is kind of gay. Although, I do appreciate your effort on the description.


----------



## Gamine

Here… some southern music


----------



## Sily




----------



## Gamine

Some favs


----------



## Gamine

You should check out Where the crawdads sing.


----------



## Sily

Thanks @Gamine I just found out it's on Netflix, and I get Netflix. I'll try to watch tomorrow.


----------



## Sily

It's very hard to take someone seriously when they have a filter face.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596567791385341953


----------



## Sily

Movie #25 of 30 for the month of November:












Directed byOlivia NewmanScreenplay byLucy AlibarBased on_Where the Crawdads Sing_
by Delia OwensProduced by
Reese Witherspoon
Lauren Neustadter
Starring
Daisy Edgar-Jones
Taylor John Smith
Harris Dickinson
Michael Hyatt
Sterling Macer, Jr.
Jojo Regina
Garret Dillahunt
Ahna O'Reilly
David Strathairn
CinematographyPolly MorganEdited byAlan Edward BellMusic by
Mychael Danna
Production
companies
Columbia Pictures
Hello Sunshine
3000 Pictures
HarperCollins Publishers
TSG Entertainment II[a]
Distributed bySony Pictures ReleasingRelease dates
July 11, 2022 (MoMA)
July 15, 2022 (United States)
Running time125 minutesCountryUnited StatesLanguageEnglishBudget$24 million[1]

*MY TAKE*
Oh, but I do love women that punch back. 

Pretty good movie, that is completely in love, with North Carolina. From the beautiful scenery, to the marsh & waterways,wildlife & their sounds.

Great cinematography in this film. 

Pretty good story about a shy, isolated, recluse, marsh girl who falls in love with the right guy and also the wrong guy. There is a surprise at the end. All I'll say about that is -- a girl has to do, what a girl has to do.

Crawdads don't sing at all. The point is, to run to where the crawdads are, where it is safe. To get away from danger/abuse.


----------



## Sily

Movie #26 of 30 for the month of November:










*MY TAKE*
Pretty funny movie. I love Allison Janney. Kirsten Bell irritates me. Can't figure out why. This family is f'd up 7 ways to Sunday so some scenes were pretty funny. Loved the scene of Allison Janney explaining her son's homosexual relationship to a stranger on the street. "Then he puts it in his butthole.". The rehearsal dinner is really funny. The soundtrack is really good and I want to hear the full songs so you will notice posts below this one with the songs in the movie.


 Directed byClaire ScanlonScreenplay by
Lizzie Molyneux-Logelin
Wendy Molyneux
Based on_The People We Hate at the Wedding_
by Grant GinderProduced by
Ashley Fox
Margot Hand
Starring
Allison Janney
Ben Platt
Cynthia Addai-Robinson
Kristen Bell
CinematographyOliver StapletonEdited byWendy Greene BricmontMusic byTom HoweProduction
companies
Amazon Studios
FilmNation Entertainment
Wishmore
Distributed byAmazon StudiosRelease date
November 18, 2022
Running time99 minutesCountryUnited States


----------



## Sily

Soundtrack for The People We Hate At The Wedding


* *


----------



## Sily

Soundtrack for The People We Hate At The Wedding part 2


* *


----------



## Sily

Soundtrack for The People We Hate At The Wedding part 3


* *


----------



## Sily

Soundtrack for The People We Hate At The Wedding part 4


* *


----------



## Sily

Soundtrack for The People We Hate At The Wedding part 5


* *


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

*8,118*


----------



## Sily

Tru dat.


----------



## Sily

Plane in Gaithersburg, MD flies into power lines.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597010364717498368


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> Tru dat.
> 
> View attachment 911804


Ok. But why Jesus?
Somebody was smoking something funny.


----------



## Sily

UpClosePersonal said:


> But why Jesus?...


I think it's the "Jesus I Saw That Meme".

Here's more:


----------



## Sily

Movie #27 of 30 for the month of November:

Fanny and Alexander















I think I've just watched one of the longest films in cinematic history at 312 minutes.

I thought the first part of the movie was so pleasant to look at (Christmas party) then it got creepy for me when the Bishop entered the scene. Then it was super creepy when Ismael, came on board. Yikes.

IMHO Alexander is an INFP character.

Last quote of the movie, last thing said -- "Anything can happen, all is possible and probable. Time and space do not exist. On an insignificant foundation of reality, imagination spins out and weaves new patterns".


Directed byIngmar BergmanWritten byIngmar BergmanProduced byJörn DonnerStarring
Pernilla Allwin
Bertil Guve
Jan Malmsjö
Börje Ahlstedt
Anna Bergman
Gunn Wållgren
Kristina Adolphson
Erland Josephson
Mats Bergman
Jarl Kulle
CinematographySven NykvistEdited bySylvia IngemarssonMusic byDaniel BellProduction
companies
Cinematograph[1]
Sveriges Television[1]
Gaumont International[2]
Personafilm[1]
Tobis Film[1]
Swedish Film Institute[1]
Distributed by
Sandrew Film & Teater (Sweden)[3]
Gaumont (France)
Tobis Film (Germany)[4]
Release dates
17 December 1982 (Sweden[1])
9 March 1983 (France[5])
8 October 1983 (West Germany[6])
Running time
*TV miniseries:*
312 minutes
*Theatrical film:*
188 minutes[7]
Countries
Sweden
France
West Germany[8]
Languages
Swedish
German
BudgetUS$6 million[9]Box officeUS$6.7 million[8]


----------



## Sily

Movie #28 of 30 for the month of November:

This movie has been on channel TNT all weekend long, just playing it over and over and over.

Guess what. National Lampoon is mean. And Clark Griswold is an asshole.

That's my review.


----------



## Sily

Peekaboo!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597090787309031424


----------



## Sily

Wow. Jack Black.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596969148734935040


----------



## Sily

Started my Christmas cookie baking today. Made Pecan Toll House Chocolate Chip and also Peanut Butter Blossoms w/Hershey Kiss. I'll do two more tomorrow. Then two more the next day. I think we have 6 families to give to.


----------



## Sily

What a shitshow.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600237095364096000


----------



## Sily

You really are a man of few words.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600202589072605184


----------



## Sily

I do not know what the writer of this song was going for -- but I always thought of MKULTRA or torture.

"_Let me out of here._..!"


----------



## Sily

Welcome to Elon's Twitter.

Looks like he's messing with my feed/timeline. I do not give one flying fuckaroni what Kyle Rittenhouse thinks/feels.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> Welcome to Elon's Twitter.
> 
> Looks like he's messing with my feed/timeline. I do not give one flying fuckaroni what Kyle Rittenhouse thinks/feels.


Regarding your latest avatar: Who is THAT with the white hair??? And why would you want her representing you?


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> I do not know what the writer of this song was going for -- but I always thought of MKULTRA or torture.
> 
> "_Let me out of here._..!"


Ah reminds me of a few
Cute by the sea song


----------



## Sily

Reverend Warnock wins Georgia!

400 million spent for both Walker and Warnock. I mean between the two.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600331038261006336


----------



## Sily

UpClosePersonal said:


> Regarding your latest avatar: Who is THAT with the white hair??? And why would you want her representing you?


I think she was on my Twitter feed in an advertisement for retirement. I used the old guy in the same advertisement -- a couple weeks ago, as an avatar. I kind of like her winter look. She might be computer generated and not a real person.


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> Reverend Warnock wins Georgia!
> 
> 400 million spent for both Walker and Warnock. I mean between the two.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600331038261006336


It is gross in both aspects. Why was George Soros funding someone in GA?


----------



## Sily

Sily said:


> I say Volodymyr Zelenskyy, MacKenzie Scott, Iran protesters, or Gun safety advocates. Not the three listed below. I know what Mr. Musk is doing. He's promoting his Neurolink device on Twitter. That is why he bought it. Oh yeah, and to ruin it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599835700437786626


Time's Person of The Year announced today: *Volodymyr Zelenskyy plus the spirit of the Ukrainian people.








*


----------



## Sily

Ha!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600494250751414274


----------



## Sily

The Beatles "Revolution".


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600588534770966528


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> The Beatles "Revolution".
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600588534770966528


*I could dig that.*
I used to work in discount department store while going to college. On Sunday mornings before the store opened, the guy in appliances would put the displayed stereo radio on to a show called _Breakfast With The Beatles_. Your post reminded me of it. I'm sure Revolution played at least once that season.


----------



## Sily

Christmas cookie update: I called my mom last night, (she's 85 and still is doing pretty good), and she requested I make a cookie called Pfeffernüsse. Sheesh mom, do you know how many spices are in Pfeffernüsse. About 1000. So this morning, I went through all my spices and gathered everything. Pfeffernüsse it shall be. What a complicated cookie.

I tried this afternoon, to make a copycat recipe of Archway's nutty malted nougat cookie. All I had for the "malted milk powder" was Ovaltine. I'm actually afraid to taste these cookies. They made the whole house smell like Ovaltine.


----------



## Sily

Good!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600651913791512577


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> Christmas cookie update: I called my mom last night, (she's 85 and still is doing pretty good), and she requested I make a cookie called Pfeffernüsse. Sheesh mom, do you know how many spices are in Pfeffernüsse. About 1000. So this morning, I went through all my spices and gathered everything. Pfeffernüsse it shall be. What a complicated cookie.
> 
> I tried this afternoon, to make a copycat recipe of Archway's nutty malted nougat cookie. All I had for the "malted milk powder" was Ovaltine. I'm actually afraid to taste these cookies. They made the whole house smell like Ovaltine.


Pfefferneuse is the best!

I always bought from the supermarket.
Is this the first year your making it?


----------



## Sily

@UpClosePersonal 

I have made them before. Maybe twice in all the years I've been alive. I even found two bottles of, oil of anise, from years past. I'm all set, I just have to get 'er done and stop complaining. Maybe today will be the day. I prefer the hard white icing glaze on them instead of powdered sugar. I will be making these from a site called The Daring Gourmet:


----------



## Sily

Good.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600623343798927360


----------



## Sily

Brittney Griner has been swapped for “The Merchant of Death”. Sounds fair. 😞🙄


----------



## Sily

My Pfeffernüsse was completed today, with a light glaze:


----------



## Sily

These are my silly Ovaltine chocolate-covered malt cookie balls:


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> My Pfeffernüsse was completed today, with a light glaze:
> 
> View attachment 912391


You had me curious so I watched video of someone making these cookies.
So many spices like you said.
But yours came out dark? The video's came out light like a tan color. She used like 2/3 cups honey in the recipe.


----------



## Sily

@UpClosePersonal 

In the treasured 1963 Betty Crocker Cookie Book (cover looks like this):










... there is a dark version and a light version. I went dark this AM, and used both dark molasses and honey.

Here is the recipe I used, including white pepper, I added on my own:

Ingredients

½ cup molasses

¼ cup honey

¼ cup shortening

¼ cup margarine

2 large eggs

4 cups all-purpose flour

¾ cup white sugar

½ cup brown sugar

2 teaspoons anise extract

2 teaspoons ground cinnamon

1 ½ teaspoons ground cardamom

1 ½ teaspoons baking soda

1 teaspoon ground cloves

1 teaspoon ground nutmeg

1 teaspoon ground ginger

1 teaspoon ground black pepper

½ teaspoon salt

1 cup confectioners' sugar for dusting

Directions

Place molasses, honey, shortening, and margarine in a saucepan over medium heat; cook and stir until creamy. Remove from heat and allow to cool to room temperature. Beat in eggs.

Combine flour, white sugar, brown sugar, anise, cinnamon, cardamom, baking soda, cloves, nutmeg, ginger, black pepper, and salt in a large bowl. Add molasses mixture; stir until thoroughly combined. Refrigerate dough until well chilled, about 2 hours.

Preheat the oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C).

Roll dough into acorn-sized balls and place 1 inch apart on baking sheets.

Bake in the preheated oven until firm to the touch with slight cracking, 10 to 15 minutes. Cool on the baking sheets briefly before removing them to a wire rack to cool completely.

Dust cooled cookies with confectioners' sugar. Store in an airtight container.


----------



## Sily

...and there he goes, walking on the tarmac...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600933600416784384
The third chapter "Merchant of Death" of the 2005 book _The Washing Machine_ by Nick Kochan is written about Bout.[100]

The 2005 film _Lord of War_ is purportedly based on allegations about Bout's personal history and black-market activities.[3][34][101]

In 2007, Stephen Braun and Douglas Farah published a book about Bout: _Merchant of Death: Money, Guns, Planes, and the Man Who Makes War Possible_.[39]

In the 2008 film _Iron Man_, Tony Stark (Robert Downey, Jr.) bears the same nickname as Bout, "The Merchant of Death".

A documentary about Bout, _The Notorious Mr. Bout_, from Market Road Films and directed by Tony Gerber and Maxim Pozdorovkin, received its premiere at the 2014 Sundance Film Festival.[102]

The 2015 TV series _Manhunt: Kill or Capture_, episode 10, entitled "The Merchant of Death", details the rise and fall of Viktor Bout.

In the US documentary series _Damian Lewis: Spy Wars_ published in 2019 by A&E Networks,[103] episode 7 titled "The Merchant of Death"[104] portrays the story of Viktor Bout, the sting operation, capture, extradition, and sentencing.


----------



## Sily

Today, I made brownies and Scottish shortbread. I put red sugar sprinkles and green on the shortbread for a Christmassy theme.


----------



## Sily

Absolutely not looking forward to that.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601298737984249857


----------



## Sily

Beautiful tree. I see BACON.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601002175219441664


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> Beautiful tree. I see BACON.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601002175219441664


I do too and I can't imagine why it would be on a Christmas Tree.


----------



## Sily

I saw a ton of movies in 2022, but I did not see one of these "Best of...".


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601276186218270722


----------



## Sily

UpClosePersonal said:


> I do too and I can't imagine why it would be on a Christmas Tree.


I'm not sure what Mr. Fetterman's preferences are but maybe he loves bacon?

I'll try to zoom in and see if I can pinpoint other weird stuff.

I see a "Walker's" whiskey bottle.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Do you think John Fetterman is the ugliest man to win an election?


----------



## Sily

UpClosePersonal said:


> Do you think John Fetterman is the ugliest man to win an election?


Why would you ask that? I suppose you don't like him?


----------



## Gamine

UpClosePersonal said:


> Do you think John Fetterman is the ugliest man to win an election?


Well,now you could just be a physical oriented racist.  Most are just political stance oriented because, they do not care to know better.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Gamine said:


> Well,now you could just be a physical oriented racist.  Most are just political stance oriented because, they do not care to know better.











John Fetterman Looks Bad in Suit, Analysis Finds - Washington Free Beacon


What happened: John Fetterman, the mentally impaired stroke victim and Democratic candidate for U.S. Senate in Pennsylvania, wore a suit on Thursday. He looked very bad, according to the results of a Washington Free Beacon analysis.




freebeacon.com


----------



## Gamine

UpClosePersonal said:


> John Fetterman Looks Bad in Suit, Analysis Finds - Washington Free Beacon
> 
> 
> What happened: John Fetterman, the mentally impaired stroke victim and Democratic candidate for U.S. Senate in Pennsylvania, wore a suit on Thursday. He looked very bad, according to the results of a Washington Free Beacon analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freebeacon.com


I already made a comment prior in this thread regarding his stroke- alone. We have a president that can have cognitive issues and look where he is. Health or well being is not the topic/issue.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> Why would you ask that? I suppose you don't like him?


If you were looking at having him or Dr Oz...


Gamine said:


> I already made a comment prior in this thread regarding his stroke- alone.


Congratulations. I'm leaving now. I thought it was obvious that John looks more like a road kill than most political candidates.


----------



## Sily

DUDE. (@UpClosePersonal). Ugly never ever entered my mind when I was decided what I liked about Mr. Fetterman. I fell in love with him because of how hard he was trying, despite his disability... Oh yeah and me/him match up on the issues.

Dude!



WTF? First my avatar doesn't please now you dissin' my love!!!


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> DUDE. (@UpClosePersonal). Ugly never ever entered my mind when I was decided what I liked about Mr. Fetterman. I fell in love with him because of how hard he was trying, despite his disability... Oh yeah and me/him match up on the issues.
> 
> Dude!
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? First my avatar doesn't please now you dissin' my love!!!


 Them all


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> DUDE. (@UpClosePersonal). Ugly never ever entered my mind when I was decided what I liked about Mr. Fetterman. I fell in love with him because of how hard he was trying, despite his disability... Oh yeah and me/him match up on the issues.
> 
> Dude!
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? First my avatar doesn't please now you dissin' my love!!!


Sily, dear, I do like John Fetterman I'm from PA. I would've been livid if that clown Dr Oz had won.

John comes across as if he's just being himself. that's very popular with PA voters as is his having come from PA itself.


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine

UpClosePersonal said:


> Sily, dear, I do like John Fetterman I'm from PA. I would've been livid if that clown Dr Oz had won.
> 
> John comes across as if he's just being himself. that's very popular with PA voters as is his having come from PA itself.


Yeah, his tattoos he got crucified for. The meaning of them. Though, someone that has had a stoke should not be put in a position of more stress. imo Health above politics.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> DUDE. (@UpClosePersonal). Ugly never ever entered my mind when I was decided what I liked about Mr. Fetterman. I fell in love with him because of how hard he was trying, despite his disability... Oh yeah and me/him match up on the issues.
> 
> Dude!
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? First my avatar doesn't please now you dissin' my love!!!


at first I thought that avatar might be you. But then I thought I'd better ask.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

@Sily 
I don't understand your anger?
You seem to be making assumptions about me without clarifying things.

I never said if I liked John Fetterman or not.

I don't like politicians. but that's just my rule I live by.
If there was a reason not to like John, it's because he ran too many commercials (every single break) and he did not do well in debate.
But since his opponent has no political experience, it was a shoe-in that he would win.
John had already served as LT Gov.
I was just looking at the man and wondering if his appearance was working against him as he was running for election.
So I asked your opinion about his looks.
Instead of you just answering yes or no, you decide to get angry.


----------



## Sily

@UpClosePersonal It reminded me of what some said about President Lincoln, that he was ugly. All that Lincoln had done, all he had fought for and changed, yet he has to still hear the ugly comments. To bring up ugly, which you did, seems so base. So low. So unimportant. Why make fun of a guy's looks. ? Why bring up ugly? Okay, you're making a joke. Trying to be affable.

Fetterman over came a stroke to win the hearts of many in PA. He worked his butt off. But then there is the ugly thing...


----------



## Sily

UpClosePersonal said:


> @Sily ... you decide to get angry.


Yes. Really angry. Super angry. Very very angry.

So angry I just might use this 😡


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> Yes. Really angry. Super angry. Very very angry.


Have a cookie it'll calm you down.


----------



## Sily

UpClosePersonal said:


> Have a cookie it'll calm you down.


Rude.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> Rude.


Well, you're not making a bit of sense to me. Are you looking for an argument?


----------



## Sily

I do get Netflix and will try to watch the whole documentary - but - taking just that one clip there (which I did see), where she is making fun of the curtsy, I swear my first reaction was "He absolutely hates her...". I mean, just look at him and his reaction.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601507527262601217


----------



## Sily

@UpClosePersonal 

No, not looking for an argument at all. I thought I made my thoughts about your question really clear. I'm moving on. I think you understand why "Do you think John Fetterman is the ugliest man to win an election?" pissed me off. 

Done, done and done.


----------



## Sily

No Marge.

January 6th was a coup.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601385530444632065


----------



## Sily




----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> @UpClosePersonal
> 
> No, not looking for an argument at all. I thought I made my thoughts about your question really clear. I'm moving on. I think you understand why "Do you think John Fetterman is the ugliest man to win an election?" pissed me off.
> 
> Done, done and done.


Anytime you're cool with things I'm cool too.
I can't imagine this forum without you and I couldn't stay away from posting in reply to the many interesting things you bring. 👍


----------



## Sily

This is the last thing I made today. Peanut Butter Butterscotch Marshmallow bars.

This Christmas I made a total of 7 cookies. I am done.

Sunday, I will arrange them all in boxes -- and -- Monday husband can deliver them.

After that, I plan to just coast to December 25th. The hard part is done.


----------



## Sily

1. Call an exterminator.
2. Buy a cricket figurine, set it on the hearth, good luck forever.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601588189248249857


----------



## Sily

Oh hells no.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601698273151942656


----------



## Sily

As someone who has been a loyal member of Twitter since 2006, I need you to show more fucking respect to the platform you bought. My timeline, now sucks. Thanks for that, I guess?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601861909736607744


----------



## Sily

Hey ladies out there! Or women/females. Are you a woman in total control of herself?

W.
I.
T.
C.
H.


----------



## Sily

😍Georgia


----------



## Sily

So sad 😞 but love the country and bar scenes. God bless dead Sir.


----------



## Sily

My pictures look bad so I'm putting them in Spoiler Tags. Today I made Russian Snowballs, Chocolate Fudge and also Vanilla Rum fudge.


* *


----------



## Sily

What if you win? Are they still rigged then?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601823583654715393


----------



## Sily

Merry Christmas from the cat.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Two of my favorite Live cameras -- that I watch all winter -- started back up this week.

1. 




2.


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> View attachment 912505


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> 😍Georgia


I was thinking it would be another song playing on the radio lately. That one is good too.


----------



## Sily

Cool song @Gamine. He did a great job. Also, red isn't really one of my favorite colors but it really looks great here.


----------



## Gamine

Darker shades of red are one of my favorites.


----------



## Sily

Saw this today on Vevo. Loved it.


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> Saw this today on Vevo. Loved it.











Just get me started on Blacked eyed peas


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine




----------



## Sily

"jack" has gone incredibly radio silent lately. Last post(s) I saw from him -- he wasn't even communicating with English words any longer. He was just posting photographs.

I vacillate between thinking this is going to end in disaster for Mr. Musk or..... what we are seeing is or has been already approved in the Grand Script. It is supposed to happen like this. It's part of the plan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601931085264322560


----------



## Gamine

I am not sure but, the posts come through as just links. Not posts like they did before.


----------



## Sily

@Gamine 

They are taking longer to load because I post a bunch of stuff like pictures/videos. I do apologize because you and everyone are not going to know who I'm responding to at Twitter. Sometimes hitting refresh helps the links load a 2nd time. But the page is too graphic heavy right now. Maybe once it turns to page 101 it will load better. Until I post more pictures and stuff.


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> "jack" has gone incredibly radio silent lately. Last post(s) I saw from him -- he wasn't even communicating with English words any longer. He was just posting photographs.
> 
> I vacillate between thinking this is going to end in disaster for Mr. Musk or..... what we are seeing is or has been already approved in the Grand Script. It is supposed to happen like this. It's part of the plan.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601931085264322560


Clever and truth.


----------



## Sily

"The dream repeats itself because the dream forgets itself." -- Valerie in the movie Amsterdam


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

*Winter Feels* playlist 1:

The credit for this playlist goes to this site here.


“Coffee” by Sylvan Esso
“Snow On The Beach” by Taylor Swift (feat. Lana Del Rey)
“The Crane Wife 1” by The Decemberists
“Neighborhood #1 (Tunnels)" by Arcade Fire
“Horchata” by Vampire Weekend
“Phantom Limb” by The Shins (edited)
"Winter Lady" by Joni Mitchell
"Wintering" by The 1975
"Hot Soup" by 88rising and Simu Liu
"Sweater Weather" by The Neighbourhood
"Skinny Love" by Bon Iver
"Northern Attitude" by Noah Kahan
"White Winter Hymnal" by Fleet Foxes
"Pale Blue Eyes" by The Velvet Underground
"New Year’s Day” by Taylor Swift
"Stay" by Gracie Abrams
"this is how you fall in love" by Chelsea Cutler and Jeremy Zucker
"This Will Be Our Year" by The Zombies
"Phantom Limb" by The Shins
"Kissin' In The Cold" by JP Saxe and Julia Michaels
"Cold" by The Oh Hellos
"Evermore" by Taylor Swift (feat. Bon Iver)
"Alaska" by Maggie Rogers
"Last Snowstorm Of The Year" by Hippo Campus
"Stick Season" by Noah Kahan
"Winter" by Daughter
"Summer Meets Winter" by The Gray Havens
"The Corner" by Dermot Kennedy
"Northern Wind" by City and Colour
"Ho Hey" by The Lumineers
"Blood Bank" by Bon Iver
The other day I was writing down titles of songs from VEVO's *Winter Feels* 2 hour block of music. That playlist will be posted shortly.


----------



## Sily

Winter feels:

❄❄⛄❄❄


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603045223046709249


----------



## Sily

3. Gas Station Sushi (when first delivered in the morning).

Look, there is not going to be a President Trump, because he is going to jail. And there isn't going to be a President DeSantis cuz he is a putz. The nominee for 2024 will be...... stay tuned....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603092966217863168


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603118970516668423
That he has been researching countries that have a NO extradition treaty w/the United States and he will be moving tomorrow -- to Bangladesh.

Who am I kidding, Trumpy never "researched" a thing in his life. His staff will do all the work for him.


----------



## Sily

No tattoos.
No piercings.
No face lifts.
No make up.
No heels.
No dresses.
No hair spray.
No fingernail polish.
No jewelry of any kind.
No rings.
No hair dye.


----------



## Sily

Someone better do an investigation on tWitch's death. How did he get to the hotel if he didn't take his car. Hollyweird is so evil.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603047064870719488


----------



## Sily

Dark Brandon means business.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603234420848316416


----------



## Sily

Sily said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603118970516668423
> That he has been researching countries that have a NO extradition treaty w/the United States and he will be moving tomorrow -- to Bangladesh.
> 
> Who am I kidding, Trumpy never "researched" a thing in his life. His staff will do all the work for him.



Well, the major announcement was some kind of baseball/trading card. 

I guess? 

I hope it's fake.

I might be in a dream.

I try to imagine Nixon doing this. Or Kennedy. Or Lincoln. Or Carter. Or Roosevelt.

So embarrassed for the United States of America.


----------



## Sily

Count me in for 6. I'll send money soon!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603438745155518472


----------



## Sily

I seriously doubt it. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603427659035328513


----------



## Sily

Touché.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603455603606798378


----------



## Sily

*Scenes from a marriage:*

December 15, 2022, morning, @ breakfast. Husband is scrolling his Facebook.

Comes across "Amy's" post.

Husband mutters to himself: "Why do you post this shit on here?"

I laugh.

"Amy" is a drama queen.


----------



## Sily

Academy award.  Fraser.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603027032388079618


----------



## Sily

I got up this morning and saw there was a text message weather alert -- that came in at 1:45am. It said it would start snowing, in the next 1/2 hour, and continue for several hours. 

I love that. I was sleeping -- while snow was falling outside. I had no clue, what was going on.


----------



## Sily

Saving this here cuz -- baking.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599871236531662849


----------



## Sily

My Twitter feed or timeline has turned into nothing but Elon Musk responding to other Twitter posts.

Now tell me again -- how this guy is playing fair -- with his new purchased toy.


----------



## Sily

Thursday night annihilation going on over @ Twitter. So much for free speech. Musk is going to the mats about his flight logs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603561242496475138
TSHTF


----------



## Gamine

I am so over these news threads. The 20 year old guy is out for attention. If it came to his, mine, yours or any of these reporters security of threats to ther person or loved ones= same response. Add your family, friends or children to the equation = Oh, by all means, keep enableing everyone including possible psychos to know mine(their) locations? These people have obviously not endured real threats/lack thought.

It is all about the attention, likes and clicks on articles. People have a right to feel safe and take precautions. No matter who it is. Everyday person or known world wide. Even the douche SBF.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603600001057185792


----------



## Sily

The reporters didn't dox you, Musky. They were reporting on the story. Where your plane lands is public information, it's not your exact location.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603610389752815616
And AOC weighs in...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603605552289849345


----------



## Sily

. Going to sleep, but what a night on Twitter, crazy man! Oh, I'm always making bets so here you go -- ElonJet WILL be reinstated, along with all the journalists suspended tonight. Just watch.

I'll leave with this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603594582851260419


----------



## Sily

Controversy drives loads of traffic. And *you* got a ton of it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603659604906213376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603852159283445760


----------



## Sily

🤣


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603774075305951233


----------



## Sily

EXCELLENT.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603804926076866560


----------



## Sily

Hehe.

Mr. Musk is a very naughty boy. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603689440710369281


----------



## Sily

If I found out I had a babysitter for *my kids*, I'd check myself into the state psychiatric hospital ASAP, cuz, for the most part, I hate children/kids and.... HOW THE HECK DO I HAVE KIDS TO BABYSIT?!?!?! How did *that* happen?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603823402543874066


----------



## Sily

EXCELLENT.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603867727743049731


----------



## Sily

Smile.


----------



## Sily

It broke me. It was so hard to watch. I can't imagine what it was like on stage.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603609810066440195


----------



## Sily

Beautiful.


----------



## Sily

Playing Country Song Quiz, and this golden oldie came up. Late 90s I think, if memory serves me well.


----------



## Sily

Oh man. He replied to AOC. I'm telling you, these two are going to end up MARRIED. Sexual tension overload w/these two. You can't fool me.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603613149168472064


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603852969497268241


----------



## Sily

Well great. Just great.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603522063498727431


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603771929038651393


----------



## Sily

I'm not talking about this place here (PerCafe) -- but -- when an asshole is in charge, it makes all the difference on a very distasteful experience.


----------



## Sily

Speaking of distasteful.

Posted then deleted.

Thank god for good investigative journalism keeping tabs on your ass.


----------



## Sily

🎄🎄


----------



## Sily

Sily said:


> ... Oh, I'm always making bets so here you go -- ElonJet WILL be reinstated, along with all the journalists suspended tonight. Just watch.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603982891179839488


----------



## Sily

Sily said:


> ... The other day I was writing down titles of songs from VEVO's *Winter Feels* 2 hour block of music. That playlist will be posted shortly.


VEVO has a 2 hour block of *Winter Feels* songs. What it is -- is snowy, grey, blue, icy, slow, melancholy, depressing, whimsical songs. The images of snow and winter -- very much agree with my brain. Here we go:


dhruv -- grateful
Shawn Mendes -- It'll Be Okay
Adele -- Go Easy On Me
Taylor Swift -- Willow
Maggie Rogers -- Alaska
I Keep Dancing On My Own
James Arthur -- Say You Won't Let Go
Alec Benjamin -- Let Me Down Slowly
Muna -- Winterbreak
Katie Gregson-MacLeod -- Complex
Arlo Parks -- Softly
Sam Fender -- Spit of You
Madison Beer -- Dangerous
Ed Sheeran -- Thinking Out Loud
girl in red -- October Passed Me By
Finneas -- Only a Lifetime
Kacey Musgraves -- Rainbow
Conan Gray -- Memories
Celeste -- A Little Love
Calum Scott -- Dancing On My Own
Becky Hill -- Forever Young
Birdy -- Skinny Love
Angus + Julia -- Stone
Harry Styles -- Falling
Chelsea Cutler -- Devil On My Shoulder
Joy Crookes -- Skin


----------



## Sily

HBO Max was showing *The Banshees of Inisherin* tonight. I watched the whole thing.

Very good movie about a man who ends a friendship, the other friend doesn't want to stop the friendship, so the other guy starts cutting off 5 of his fingers. His own fingers. Parts of this movie are so funny and parts are vomit producing. The island it takes place on is dreamy. It was filmed entirely in* Ireland*, specifically on Inishmore and Achill Island.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> View attachment 912790


Media and press have too much free rein. How is it ok to terrorize people legally? Never followed the whole Harry and Megan thing. I did however, just watch their story for the first time on Netflix. I remeber the whole story about how Princess Diana died. But, most all biographies or like have to do with the press and journalist stalking people. The police can not do anything about it.... seems pretty fucked up. Why do they have that much freedom? There you go stalkers...attach a title and you can do whatever you want to whomever you want. The media making money off of fucking with people and twisting things is just absurd. They should have to pass some sort of test to be certified. There are great journalist/reporters out there. They are just far and few between. Like people overall I guess.


----------



## Sily

"If journalism is good, it is controversial, by its nature." – Julian Assange

You make a great point about journalism causing the deaths of people like Princess Diana. In a perfect world,
ideally all journalists would behave themselves. I do get Netflix, and I heard the documentary is pretty good, but I know, it is their side of the story. I just don't agree that there is more bad out there than good. That goes for people and journalists. Thank god for the journalists that still uncover Elon Musk's corruption and bad deeds. A real good one just got kicked off of Twitter by Mr. Musk. I posted about it on the other page.


----------



## Sily

Linette Lopez is the lady I Tweeted about on page 103. She has been banned from Twitter for doing her job. All I have to say to Ms. Lopez, is keep it up, don't stop, but hook up with another platform where you can be seen. Don't be totally silenced by the man-baby.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603846133121417218


----------



## Sily

Sily said:


> 🎄🎄
> 
> View attachment 912791


Someone needs to start a new thread at PerCafe.

Call it "FESTIVUS AT PerCafe".

We can have thread of nothing but airing grievances about other posters at years end.

LOL.

It shall be fun and very popular.

No?

What about just Feats of Strength then?


----------



## Sily

Hmm... someone give you a spanking today? You seem so...... resigned.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604616863673208832


----------



## Sily

Haha. Nice try. You'll track all users who vote "Yes" -- then you will ban them. Lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604617643973124097


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604799402438172674


----------



## Sily

Good, Mr. Reiner. It's about time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604919351655534592


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604906571619713024


----------



## Sily

Historic day in the United States. Has he stopped selling Super Hero cards of himself, yet?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604842320712564737


----------



## Sily

I *can't stand poetry* - but - the Leaves of Grass guy? Begins with a W. 

Woodsworth? Wilson? Whitman?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604634613132951553


----------



## Sily

Well, Mr. Musk will be gone soon. 

Hope the new insect overlord is *NOT* Jared Kushner.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604607397447684098


----------



## Sily

“The number of cardiac deaths is higher on Dec. 25 than on any other day of the year, second highest on Dec. 26, and third highest on Jan. 1.”

Source


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604880614368415744


----------



## Sily

And I'll close -- for tonight -- with this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605372724800393216


----------



## Sily

Hey, fat man in the red suit! Are those my prezzies?


----------



## Sily

Today for lunch I made a Christmas Salad. 

Blueberries, Strawberries, Mandarin oranges, spinach and a bag of candied pecans/cranberries. I think I got the idea on Facebook or Twitter. Dressing used was:


----------



## Sily

Definitely A.

Why?

Because I'm not a sloppy pig.


----------



## Sily

Winter feels:


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605527250065039360


----------



## Sily

Hope the electric stays on.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606026813003669529


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606028926861688835


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606031265345327106


----------



## Sily

Thank you for holding your ground and speaking out.

I thought witness tampering was a crime.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606022554082213889


----------



## Sily

This guy knows sarcasm. 🤣 The sports guy -- got him some chutzpah.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605961457337712640


----------



## Sily

PDF.

845 pages.

Hot off the presses!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606119498465026048


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> View attachment 913060
> 
> 
> Definitely A.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because I'm not a sloppy pig.


Neither. I used to like mustard instead. Loved tomatoes and disliked ketchup. Now =I like both. Tomatoes more so. Ketchup on occasion. Rare ones.


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> PDF.
> 
> 845 pages.
> 
> Hot off the presses!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606119498465026048


Still just showing links.  Not a fan of clicking on those. I did on this one. I am so over this force fed story though. Not a single person died that day. 

Let's keep funneling money through other countries while Americans die? The freaking things pushed through the governments.


----------



## Sily

My friend


Gamine said:


> Still just showing links.  Not a fan of clicking on those. I did on this one. I am so over this force fed story though. Not a single person died that day.
> 
> Let's keep funneling money through other countries while Americans die? The freaking things pushed through the governments.


My friend @Gamine ! Thank you for visiting! I get so lonely. 

According to the New York Times 7 people died directly/indirectly as a result of the riot.

As to force feeding this story, if you are talking about ME and what I post here YES I am force feeding the laws broken- the wrong doings - the corruption of Trump. He’s a real true blue pig, ya know. Or red pig 🐷 might be better.

If you are talking about the media force feeding January 6th to the general public then GOOD. Maybe they will learn something. But the bottom line is they can turn it off, change the channel, not read. Last I had checked there were over 600+ arrests. There was a recent conviction for insurrection. I love people who fuck around and find out.

Um what else. Sorry about the links not showing. They have all gone back to showing for me if I do not post music videos.

Sorry it took so long to reply. I was sleeping and then had to eat breakfast 🍳

Here’s part of the article from the New York Times about direct/indirect deaths.

“WASHINGTON — As a pro-Trump protest turned into a violent attack on the Capitol on Jan. 6 last year, four people in the crowd died.

Ashli Babbitt, an Air Force veteran, was fatally shot by a Capitol Police officer as rioters tried to breach the House chamber.
Kevin D. Greeson died of a heart attack, collapsing on the sidewalk west of the Capitol on Jan. 6.
Rosanne Boyland appeared to have been crushed in a stampede of fellow rioters as they surged against the police.
Benjamin Philips, the founder of a pro-Trump website called Trumparoo, died of a stroke.
Mr. Greeson and Mr. Philips died of natural causes, the Washington medical examiner said in April. He added that Ms. Boyland’s death was caused by an accidental overdose.
In the days and weeks after the riot, five police officers who had served at the Capitol on Jan. 6 died.

Officer Brian D. Sicknick of the Capitol Police, who was attacked by the mob, died on Jan. 7.
Officer Jeffrey Smith of the Metropolitan Police Department killed himself after the attack.
Officer Howard S. Liebengood of the Capitol Police also died by suicide four days afterward.
The Capitol Police had previously said that Officer Sicknick died from injuries sustained “while physically engaging with protesters.” The Washington medical examiner later ruledthat he had died of natural causes: multiple strokes that occurred hours after Officer Sicknick’s confrontation with the mob. The medical examiner added, however, that “all that transpired played a role in his condition.”
A bipartisan Senate report, released in June, found that the seven deaths were connected to the Capitol attack. But the report was issued a month before two Metropolitan Police officers — Gunther Hashida and Kyle DeFreytag — died by suicide in July....”


----------



## Sily

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/01/05/us/politics/jan-6-capitol-deaths.html

(Source for post above)


----------



## Gamine

Sily said:


> My friend
> 
> 
> My friend @Gamine ! Thank you for visiting! I get so lonely.
> 
> According to the New York Times 7 people died directly/indirectly as a result of the riot.
> 
> As to force feeding this story, if you are talking about ME and what I post here YES I am force feeding the laws broken- the wrong doings - the corruption of Trump. He’s a real true blue pig, ya know. Or red pig 🐷 might be better.
> 
> If you are talking about the media force feeding January 6th to the general public then GOOD. Maybe they will learn something. But the bottom line is they can turn it off, change the channel, not read. Last I had checked there were over 600+ arrests. There was a recent conviction for insurrection. I love people who fuck around and find out.
> 
> Um what else. Sorry about the links not showing. They have all gone back to showing for me if I do not post music videos.
> 
> Sorry it took so long to reply. I was sleeping and then had to eat breakfast 🍳
> 
> Here’s part of the article from the New York Times about direct/indirect deaths.
> 
> “WASHINGTON — As a pro-Trump protest turned into a violent attack on the Capitol on Jan. 6 last year, four people in the crowd died.
> 
> Ashli Babbitt, an Air Force veteran, was fatally shot by a Capitol Police officer as rioters tried to breach the House chamber.
> Kevin D. Greeson died of a heart attack, collapsing on the sidewalk west of the Capitol on Jan. 6.
> Rosanne Boyland appeared to have been crushed in a stampede of fellow rioters as they surged against the police.
> Benjamin Philips, the founder of a pro-Trump website called Trumparoo, died of a stroke.
> Mr. Greeson and Mr. Philips died of natural causes, the Washington medical examiner said in April. He added that Ms. Boyland’s death was caused by an accidental overdose.
> In the days and weeks after the riot, five police officers who had served at the Capitol on Jan. 6 died.
> 
> Officer Brian D. Sicknick of the Capitol Police, who was attacked by the mob, died on Jan. 7.
> Officer Jeffrey Smith of the Metropolitan Police Department killed himself after the attack.
> Officer Howard S. Liebengood of the Capitol Police also died by suicide four days afterward.
> The Capitol Police had previously said that Officer Sicknick died from injuries sustained “while physically engaging with protesters.” The Washington medical examiner later ruledthat he had died of natural causes: multiple strokes that occurred hours after Officer Sicknick’s confrontation with the mob. The medical examiner added, however, that “all that transpired played a role in his condition.”
> A bipartisan Senate report, released in June, found that the seven deaths were connected to the Capitol attack. But the report was issued a month before two Metropolitan Police officers — Gunther Hashida and Kyle DeFreytag — died by suicide in July....”


I do not like that you are lonely. 

I was not referring to you force feeding anything. You do seem to believe everything in print imo I get you lean so much you may be near the floor. That does not stop me from liking your posts. The sides are not what they used to be. Some people stay more stuck in a party than the purpose of them. Do you not wonder sometimes about the focus points the media are making is all to gloss over something else? People died of natural causes after. 

Proof lately points to the media and several platforms benefiting off of suppression of information and facts. Narratives are pushed to the max. Let the government send us into famine in every way while, we focus on unimportant shit they are pushing.






Anyway, I am more interested in what you will be baking for Christmas!


----------



## Sily

@Gamine I guess I am very liberal. In the 70s, I marched for passage of the ERA. I was in Washington DC. I marched against nuclear power (and went to concerts). I started reading the Village Voice and Rolling Stone in my early teens. I can be really conservative on some issues (I hate all body mods) and I hate maryjuwanna use (recreational), alcohol use, drug use. I always thought I was left of center. Socialist liberal maybe.

Before going to bed last night I started cooking Cheeseburger soup. Peas, carrots, cheese, hamburger, onion. Here it is:










Yesterday I made a vanilla/devil’s food cake with cream cheese icing. Here it is:










I made a real good strawberry, blueberry, mandarin orange 🍊 spinach salad 🥗 yesterday and posted that picture up above, a couple posts back.

Happy holidays to you and your family!


----------



## Gamine

That looks yummy!!!!
Happy holidays to you and yours as well!


----------



## Sily

Blood pressure looks up. Be careful there Mr. Trump.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606419102557519873


----------



## Sily

Jason! You are a star Popcorn Guy! I  your style.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609687127889186817


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610130198447398912


----------



## Sily

You are looking at the most dangerous spy ever. Had a photographic memory. Release from prison January 2023. New book on her "Code Name Blue Wren".


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308164154407170049


----------



## Sily

I don't celebrate that day specifically, but I will surely watch from the sidelines.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610278689144713216


----------



## Sily

It appears you might have some sort psychiatric disorder Mr. Santos. Investigations on you now include state, federal and international. Buying clothes with a stolen checkbook lends me to believe you are ASPD. I don't know. You are seriously knee deep in FA/FO, that is fo' sho.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610297001647677443


----------



## Sily

I know this -- the prison kitchen isn't going to honor your "special requests". Like buying new pots and pans because meat has been cooked in them previously.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610306055594037250


----------



## Sily

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610346219020210180


----------



## Sily

Trying to strip him of his license to practice. This is BIGLY news.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610307938438053888


----------



## Sily

I can lip read.

Gosar: "You really dating Musk?"
AOC: * nods yes *
Gosar: "You are shitting me!"
AOC: "It's true. I love him. He's the bee's knees."
Gosar: "I'm so jealous! I'd give anything to be your boyfriend. Let's have dinner."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610351410331123713


----------



## Sily

I sooooooooooooo agree.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610705363451494426


----------



## Sily

But McCarthy has already moved into the Speaker's office. 

Haha.... 🤣

Do you know how hard it would be to move a huge desk!? 

Again.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610762944085692429


----------



## Sily

I was named Time's Person of the year in 2006. It's no big thing.


----------



## Sily

"Booktrovert" 

I'm stealing that.


----------



## Sily

But it's sooooooooooooo entertaining. 

Don't worry about embarrassment or The World. 

What matters is laughing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610762881145966611


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily

Follow the money. Dark money. Dark deals. Man, I shudder to imagine the deals made.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610722273945882624


----------



## Sily

1963 - written and produced by the legendary Curtis Mayfield.


----------



## Sily

Oh boy does this bring back memories.


----------



## Sily

Bryan Kohberger, murder suspect, started talking about depression, "visual snow", depersonalization, feeling like nothing more than a meat sack, having no interest in anything, being mean to his family and feeling ashamed, and finally....feeling suicidal -- in 2008 - 2011.

Around 2010, here at PerCafe, a thread was made in the INTP forum on Visual Snow. There is a two page discussion. I wonder if Mr. Kohberger ever joined us here at PerCafe. Searching for help on the Internet. Here is the thread:









[INTP] - Visual Snow


Does anyone else experience it (constantly)? It's like you see everything through a thin veil of TV static, with tiny colored (pale yellow/green) dots constantly swarming, sometimes almost forming vague patterns, but it has a depth. Kind of like being in a snow globe, but without being...




www.personalitycafe.com





Two other forums were recommended, in that thread, that help with the visual snow problem. Wonder if those other forums were where he was posting. Reddit (r/BryanKohberger) have the posts from 2008 - 2011.

Username: Exarr.thosewithvisualsnow on TapATalk.

In 2011, Mr. Kohberger seemed to be pleading for help, if that was him on TapATalk. The visual snow seemed to be driving him crazy from the posts I read.


----------



## Sily

Allegedly Bryan Kohberger as Exarr.thosewithvisualsnow makes this post at tapatalk:

"I Simply Don't Want To Live Anymore"

Dec 19, 2011#1
I have had this for over 2 years, and I have it bad in every single way. Not one night have I slept normal since and I feel like I am trapped here. I have been able to block it out for awhile now but I realize what is wrong and it suddenly becomes unbelievable. I am desensitized in every way now.People say these are supposed to be the years I enjoy and cherish, well I cant say I will cherish these days.

Then...

Dec 19, 2011#3
You feeling the same way makes me feel like someone is there, thanks for responding to me. And I have taken Migraine pills, actually every effective migraine pill on the market and I ended up overdosing nearly 2 times. Off of those meds I wouldn't consider doing that again though

Then... this very long one...no paragraphs:

Jul 04, 2011#1
I have had this horrible Depersonalization go on in my life for almost 2 years. I often find myself making simple human interactions, but it is as if I am playing a role playing game such as oblivion; I can see what is going on, I am slightly into it, but I can pause the game and focus on my real life. In this case, my life is the game and my old self can be reached by pausing the game, but how? I often think of things that humans do, things I have done my whole life, I feel like an organic sack of meat with no self worth, as I am starting to view everyone as this. Everything I have ever done, makes no sense. How did things get this way? How am I wearing this shirt, and who decided that humans shall wear shirts like this? Are we all just advanced ANIMALS with possession, or is there more, more that I can't see? I can't connect. I view everything as I would if I was playing oblivion, pointless and full of nothing, out of reality. I am moving out of my house, my last holidays were already lived, but where was I? As my family group hugs and celebrates, I am stuck in this void of nothing, feeling completely no emotion, feeling nothing. I feel dirty, like there is dirt inside of my head, my mind, I am always dizzy and confused. I feel no self worth. I am intelligent but I feel the opposite. I say things I don't mean. The last holiday in my house, the house I grew up in, the house I once contributed to, the house I once felt at home in, is passed. As I hug my family, I look into their faces, I see nothing, it is like I am looking at a video game, but less. I feel less than mentally damaged, it is like I have severe brain damage. I am stuck in the depths of my mind, where I have to constantly battle my demons, am I here or am I fake? I feel myself slipping away, I hear screams faintly, but I constantly battle away from it. What if I let go... where would I be? Would I ever come back to reality? I try to remember where I originated from, but I can't. I barely remember my childhood. I often fear being 80 years old, alone, and having faint memories of my parents, everything I missed out on. I think about my father, what a good man he is, how I treat him like dirt because I have this condition, and I can't take it. I might spiral out of control and lose myself in the void, I can't let it all go. All of these regrets I predict for my future self... all of these thoughts of remorse... I got this when I was in my stage of discovery. Now I look in the mirror and I see this sickly, tired, useless and stupid man int he mirror, he is a complete disgrace, he doesn't even deserve to live! I remember when I was 15, I would wander alone at 2 am, everything was so generic, nowhere felt like home, I saw things that were not there, a different reality. I felt eerie and alone, I died during those nights. I felt like a criminal, but where was my record? I can't talk without flinching now. I used to be this healthy blonde haired boy with blue eyes, and in a few years I have darker hair and darker eyes, half the body weight. Where did I leave off? I try to sleep, I try to clear my head, but the pressure won't go away, the pain and depression won't leave. Being me is this horrible disease that I was given. I think of this as I succumb to sleep, but I see a large intensity of black/yellow/white fuzz; it makes my mind fizzle and I can barely keep in the bounds of reality. It is as if the ringing in my ears and the fuzz in my vision is simply all of the demons in my head mocking me. I fall asleep, but I wake up quickly to bloody screams. Is any of this here? Am I brain damaged? NO?! Then why am I like this? I have these thoughts all in my head, I search for someone to relate to me, everyone looks down upon me, no one can relate. As I try to read, suddenly my eyes look right through the words,when I look up, I see blue dots near the center of my vision. When I feel slightly calm, it gets hard to breath, and I see bright dots in my vision. Nothing I do is enjoyable. I am blank, I have no opinion, I have no emotion, I have nothing. Can you relate?

Link to all his posts if interested: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/tho...sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&author_id=6462313&start=10


----------



## Sily

I don't care about the internet and cell phone. I can do without. TV is a big thing for me. That would be tough.

Sooooooo.... I'll do it if I can bring books, magazines, crafts, puzzles, cross stitch. If that is against the rules then I don't think I've got it in me to fish for a month and think and stare at the walls for 30 days.

And at the end I collect $100,000.00. Might go crazy. I can deal with silence. I can't deal with no fun.


----------



## JennyJukes

Sily said:


> Bryan Kohberger, murder suspect, started talking about depression, "visual snow", depersonalization, feeling like nothing more than a meat sack, having no interest in anything, being mean to his family and feeling ashamed, and finally....feeling suicidal -- in 2008 - 2011.
> 
> Around 2010, here at PerCafe, a thread was made in the INTP forum on Visual Snow. There is a two page discussion. I wonder if Mr. Kohberger ever joined us here at PerCafe. Searching for help on the Internet. Here is the thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [INTP] - Visual Snow
> 
> 
> Does anyone else experience it (constantly)? It's like you see everything through a thin veil of TV static, with tiny colored (pale yellow/green) dots constantly swarming, sometimes almost forming vague patterns, but it has a depth. Kind of like being in a snow globe, but without being...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.personalitycafe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two other forums were recommended, in that thread, that help with the visual snow problem. Wonder if those other forums were where he was posting. Reddit (r/BryanKohberger) have the posts from 2008 - 2011.
> 
> Username: Exarr.thosewithvisualsnow on TapATalk.
> 
> In 2011, Mr. Kohberger seemed to be pleading for help, if that was him on TapATalk. The visual snow seemed to be driving him crazy from the posts I read.


They think he may have been posting on facebook under the name "Pappa Rodgers"... (after Elliot Rodger) after the murders because that person mentioned that the knife sheath was lost very early on... There is also websleuths, a large forum dedicated to murder mysteries, and allegedly there were a few suspicious people who stopped posting once he was arrested..

Reading his posts I felt a bit sad for him. He was only 15-17 in those posts. I relate to his posts a lot as someone with OCD and health anxiety. I had vertigo 24/7 for 3 months, idk what visual snow is like, but it made me feel disconnected from people and the world because it distorts your reality. I feel that. The searching for a cure and thoughts about toxins and good and evil foods. I had disordered eating (not anorexia) because of my OCD and good vs bad; his veganism makes sense from that perspective - plus since he was bullied about being overweight, I have to wonder if partly he's vegan to maintain a slim frame. I guess it's a reminder that not all killers are born bad with no emotion, setting fires and killing animals, some of them start off neurotic, shy, even sensitive kids. Some then find forums, or spaces, which confirm their irrational beliefs (think incels) and they start to externalize those thoughts, follow set religions and belief systems so they can exert some level of control when their inner mind is so out of control.


----------



## Sily

Thanks for the post @JennyJukes. Very interesting. I hope the truth comes out in the trial.


----------



## Sily

I'd slap them across the face hard and yell "Snap out of it!"

Then I'd gladly do my time for physical assault.

Worth it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612605515783147521


----------



## Sily

Haha. He made it his avatar.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612517560120918018


----------

